# Ladies aus Berlin und Umgebung-wo seid Ihr?



## MissPepper (24. August 2012)

Suche nette Mädels zum Mountainbiking (Touren und CC) aus Berlin und Umgebung! Bin eher noch Anfängerin...daher würde ich mich über Anfängerinnen freuen...aber auch über Mädels von denen ich noch etwas lernen kann!


----------



## VeloWoman (24. August 2012)

Huhu...ich 

Aus welcher Ecke kommste?

EDIT: ...gröhll...auch fast 32..naja eigentlich sind wir doch 29+, GELL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (24. August 2012)

Na endlich...  Schön, dachte schon hier fahren keine Frauen! Komme aus der Lichtenberger Ecke...! Woher kommst Du? 

...und übrigens hört 29+ sehr gut an... Und stimmt!!


----------



## VeloWoman (24. August 2012)

Schweineöde 

Klar fahren welche. Aber sind halt net alle immer on..


----------



## MissPepper (25. August 2012)

Dann wohnst Du ja gar nicht so weit weg! Wo fährst Du immer?


----------



## VeloWoman (25. August 2012)

Och.....momentan schleift alles nen bissel. Ich fahr gerade immer nur den Arbeitsweg (17km einfache Strecke). Hatte eigentlich mit Rennrad wegen der Grundlagenausdauer angefangen und hatte ..so wie heute voll Bock drauf...dann macht mir das Wetter wieder nen Strich durch die Rechnung, weil zu schwül.

Ansonsten bin ich halt entweder bei der Rauchfangswerderrunde ab und zu dabei (für dis Jahr muss ich mir erstmal wieder Licht besorgen) und Grunewald ist eh schick. In den Müggelz kenne ich mich nicht soo gut aus, weil ich sonst immer in ner Gruppe gefahren bin.

Und selber?


----------



## HiFi XS (25. August 2012)

Juhu hier auch - Velofrau und ich wollten eh irgendwann mal fahren. Wir könnten eine kleine kennenlernen-tour machen - meine normale Hausrunde von K'berg trifft nördliche auf Schweineöde... Von L'berg aus ist K'berg (oder besser gesagt, die Hausrunde-es liegt sowieso alles relativ nah beieinander) auf dem weg dahin, so zu sagen. Lass uns was organisieren. Schreib eine PN - wir können uns dann verabreden.  Ich suche auch einen Kletterpartner zum bouldern in der Halle.


----------



## mtbbee (25. August 2012)

Wäre ab Freitag bis Mo auch wieder da .... Samstag IFA, Sonntag Biken? , Montag shoppen inkl Bikeläden Stadler und Megabike, muss da was Bestelltes abholen. 
@Misspepper, wenn Du Mo Zeit hast, schleppe ich Dich gerne zwecks ReinInformativerRadShopping Tour mit,
Allerdings muss erstmal meine Gelenkentzündung abklingen ... Aber bis in einer Woche wird's sicher wieder. Will ja wieder den Berliner Sand umgraben ;-)


----------



## VeloWoman (25. August 2012)

Ha.......vergiss die Brezn nicht!!!


----------



## mtbbee (25. August 2012)

Die kommt dann ganz pappig bei Dir an, aber wenn ich weiss, dass wir zusammen gehen, lasse ich sie frisch einschweiÃen ð
Wo gibts denn eigentlich die besten Streusselschnecken? Der BÃ¤cker neben Stadler war letztens nicht so der Hit: nur gross und viel zu sÃ¼ss


----------



## VeloWoman (25. August 2012)

och..Du, da kümmer ich mich mal drum. 

--> so sparen wir doch glatt das Porto 

Können auch gerne Freitag abend oder Samstag vormittag nen kurzen Treff ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (25. August 2012)

Jau, lass mal kiecken ....
Freitag wird's spät, kommen aus der Weisswursthauptstadt erst so gegen 17:00 los


----------



## VeloWoman (25. August 2012)

ah..ok. Dann Samstag. Am Abend habsch nen Rennen auf der Mitte zwischen Berlin und Frankfurt/o.


----------



## MissPepper (26. August 2012)

...Huuu, sehr schön...das Angebot mit der Kennlernrunde nehme ich gerne an...wenn Ihr auch "Anfängerinnen" mitnehmt! Scheint ja alle sehr fit zu sein! Allerdings kann ich erst wieder übernächstes Wochenende! Ich schicke Euch dann einfach ne PN und dann machen wir was aus.
@mtbbee: Danke für das Angebot, muss aber leider arbeiten und bin nicht in Berlin. 

Generell gehts bei mir eher am Wochenende immer! Nur ab und zu könnte ich abends in der Woche (muss mir nur neues Licht besorgen).


----------



## VeloWoman (26. August 2012)

heul*

Also am übernächsten WE sieht meine Planung den Greifenstein Marathon vor. Das WE danach ist vielleicht auch verplant (evt. in der CZ auf nem kleinem Rennen).

Bin leider auch nur nen WE Fahrer(in) wegen Treffen, weil..neues Licht fehlt noch und Hundis müssen raus wegen treffen unter der Woche.

Ach Du..fit ist realtiv 

@mtbbee Aber unser Streuselschnecken-Brezn-Tausch am Samstag klappt doch???
*HUNGAAAAA* Kann aber nur vormittags/mittags. Nachmittags is dies Rennen in Alt Golm.


----------



## mtbbee (26. August 2012)

Am Samstag ist doch IFA .... geht allerdings erst ab 10 los 
Sonntag kannst Du nicht?


----------



## VeloWoman (26. August 2012)

naja...Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall erstmal bis 11-12Uhr verplant. Danach muss ich guggn wie es den Beinen so vom Vortag geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (27. August 2012)

Hallo Berlin Ladies 

ein kleines Quiz.. War wo ich dann am WE?      













Ein kurzer knapper Regenschauer am Ende einer Tour - und gleich klebt das Berlin-Brandenburger Gold...  

Ja, richtig - im Sandparadies. Wir sind eine schon heftigere Tour mit mehrmals Teufelsberg 'downhills'  und Havelhöhen und zwischen durch gaaaanz schöne Trails durch die beste Teile G'wald.  




MissPepper schrieb:


> ...
> Generell gehts bei mir eher am Wochenende immer! Nur ab und zu könnte ich abends in der Woche (muss mir nur neues Licht besorgen).



Schreib uns eine PN, wenn es so weit ist. Hoffentlich klappt was dann.


----------



## VeloWoman (28. August 2012)

lach..hätte ja auch auf die Müggelz getippt...so Nähe Mügelturm wo die Wintercross Serie stattfindet. Da ist nämlich auch so nen Mörderteddyklebesand 

Havelhöhenradweg ist sooo..ja soooo...*schwärm*


----------



## MissPepper (9. September 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

wer hat Lust ne Runde zu fahren nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## HiFi XS (9. September 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir ginge das. Wenn es die Hausrunde werden soll, können wir die Tour länger oder kurzer machen, je nach Laune. 

Gruß,

HiFi

PS  Samstag wäre auch eine Möglichkeit - wäre mir eigentlich lieber...


----------



## MissPepper (10. September 2012)

Wo geht die Hausrunde lang? Mir ist egal wo wir fahren, hauptsache endlich mal wieder fahren!! Samstag wäre mir auch lieber...allerdings kann ich da nur am Nachmittag ab 16:00Uhr...

LG


----------



## HiFi XS (11. September 2012)

Hallo!

Ein paar Eckdaten habe ich Dir per PN geschickt.

LG

HiFi


----------



## VeloWoman (11. September 2012)

ach Mensch...leider ist bei mir am Samstag Regeneration angesagt (Sonntag fahre ich noch nen RR Rennen) 

Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## MissPepper (11. September 2012)

Vielleicht klappt es ja bei Dir das nächste Wochenende...also ich freue mich auf jeden Fall Euch alle kennenzulernen! ) Ab und zu kann ich auch abends innerhalb der Woche wenn ich in Berlin bin. Drück Dir die Daumen für's Rennen!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. September 2012)

Velowoman - die geplante Strecke am Samstag ist auch eine Art Regeneration   Auf jeden Fall nichts Wildes 

Wenn es zeitlich für sie klappt kommt noch eine LO Fahrerin mit


----------



## MissPepper (13. September 2012)

hihihi....stimmt, für Euch ist das wird das die reinste Regenerationsrunde!! 
...aktive Regeneration sag ich nur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. September 2012)

Regenerationsrunde... zu dieser Zeit letzte Woche lag ich krank im Bett und generell bin ich kein Kilometerfresser 

ACHTUNG....!!!! Claudi_B würde gern mitkommen, kann aber nur Sonntag. Doch verschieben? Am Sonntag dann vielleicht lieber eine längere Tour fahren?


----------



## MissPepper (14. September 2012)

Habe Dir ne PN geschickt...Sonntag gerne auch..


----------



## VeloWoman (15. September 2012)

seufz..habe voll den eingeklemmten Nerv wegen verspannter Rückenmuskulatur...*ärger*


----------



## MissPepper (16. September 2012)

@HiFi XS und Claudi_B: Danke für die tolle Tour...war einfach toll...auch wenn ich einfach mehr Trainig brauch und ein anderes Bike!

Lasst uns wieder mal fahren (asap)!!!

 @VeloWoman: Hoffe Dein Rücken ist besser?! Bist Du trotzdem gestartet heute???


----------



## VeloWoman (16. September 2012)

Neee...Rücken wird langsam wieder besser. Auf dem Rad ist es ja nicht das Prob, sondern alles andere...bin nur nen bissel MTB auf der Straße gefahren, von A nach B..ganz locker...naja locker gerast halt 

Habe leider erst am 29. - 30.9 wieder zeit.


----------



## HiFi XS (18. September 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> @_HiFi XS_ und Claudi_B: Danke für die tolle Tour...war einfach toll...auch wenn ich einfach mehr Trainig brauch und ein anderes Bike!
> 
> Lasst uns wieder mal fahren (asap)!!!


Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und das nächsten Mal ich bin auch gern dabei. Echter Neuling bist Du aber sicherlich nicht und verstecken muss Du dich auch nicht. Kondition war wie meine (ausreichend ) und Du hast viel ausprobiert und auf Anhieb geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Schreib wieder ein PN wenn Du Zeit hast - vielleicht könnten wir weiter richtig Wuhlheide - wenn Du Dich da auskennst (kenne mich dort etwas aus).

Unser Abstecher nach Lübars war ganz toll - da war ich vorher noch nie. 



VeloWoman schrieb:


> ... bissel MTB auf der Straße gefahren, von A nach B..ganz locker...naja* locker gerast* halt
> 
> Habe leider erst am 29. - 30.9 wieder zeit.


 

Irgendwann wird's klappen


----------



## froonium (23. September 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
würde mich euch gerne anschließen, da ich bisher immer alleine unterwegs bin. 
Bin in Oberschöneweide ansässig. Fahre Rennrad, MTB und demnächst auch noch Freeride oder sowas in der Art 
Hatte leider eine etwas längere Radpause, somit ist die Kondition nicht mehr die beste aber vorhanden 
Hoffe bald dabei sein zu dürfen....


----------



## MissPepper (23. September 2012)

...na dann schicken wir Dir ne PN wenn wir das nächste Mal unterwegs sind!

Dieses Wochenende wäre ideal gewesen, aber mich hat die Schlodderseuche erwischt...muss mich erstmal auskurieren


----------



## froonium (23. September 2012)

Das freut mich...
Wünsche dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (23. September 2012)

froonium schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> würde mich euch gerne anschließen, da ich bisher immer alleine unterwegs bin.
> Bin in *Oberschöneweide* ansässig. Fahre Rennrad, MTB und demnächst auch noch* Freeride oder sowas in der Art*
> Hatte leider eine etwas längere Radpause, somit ist die Kondition nicht mehr die beste aber vorhanden
> Hoffe bald dabei sein zu dürfen....



Auch in der Innenstadt. Cool!


----------



## VeloWoman (23. September 2012)

froonium schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> würde mich euch gerne anschließen, da ich bisher immer alleine unterwegs bin.
> Bin in Oberschöneweide ansässig. Fahre Rennrad, MTB und demnächst auch noch Freeride oder sowas in der Art
> Hatte leider eine etwas längere Radpause, somit ist die Kondition nicht mehr die beste aber vorhanden
> Hoffe bald dabei sein zu dürfen....


 
Sehr schön sehr schön!
Bei Rennrad bin ich auch dabei!..naja MTB auch..so is nicht ^^


----------



## VeloWoman (23. September 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> ...na dann schicken wir Dir ne PN wenn wir das nächste Mal unterwegs sind!
> 
> Dieses Wochenende wäre ideal gewesen, aber mich hat die Schlodderseuche erwischt...muss mich erstmal auskurieren


 
hust..schnupf...ick hab se och 

Übrigens bin ick am nöchsten WE doch in Berlin (wie es aussieht)..keine Lenzerheide 
Also zeitlich doch etwas flexibler


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

wenn Ihr wollt, gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Winterpokalteam unter uns zu gründen. Leider kann Principiante diesmal nicht. Wie sieht es aber bei Euch aus? Wollen wir es versuchen?

Gibt es vielleicht auch andere Frauen in Berlin, die das Forum lesen und Interesse an gegenseitige Unterstützung für mehr Sport in Winter haben? Es gäbe erstmals bereits 2 Frauen mit Interesse - wir bräuchten aber insgesamt 5!

Es geht bei mir ganz bestimmt *nicht* um gewinnen! Es geht um Spaß und Lust auf Sport. Ich war die letzten 2 Jahren bei den Color Radls dabei. Ein freundliches Team, das ich ungern verlasse. Aber ich würde ganz gern einem Berliner Team gehören, das sich auch mal im Winter trifft. Bei dem überregionalen Color Radl Team war das leider nicht möglich. 

 Mit Fragen zum Winterpokal kannst Du eine PN an mich senden! Wenn es nicht klappt, hätte ich die Möglichkeit wieder bei Color Radl dabei zu sein. Aber lange warten können wir nicht - es geht schon am 5.11.12 los.


----------



## la_ruota (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin richtig glücklich, dass ich über diesen Thread gestolpert bin. Bin seit Mai stolze MTB-Besitzerin und daher in allen Belangen noch Anfängerin. 

Aus doofen Umständen kann ich mit meinem ursprünglichen Bikepartner nicht mehr fahren. Alleine ist es aber nicht ganz so schön, wie zu zweit, zu dritt, zu viert...  Zumal ich auch kaum Trails kenne, erst Recht nicht im Berliner Süden.

Also, wenn Ihr Verstärkung sucht, freue ich mich.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Oktober 2012)

Das ist doch schön   Es haben sich in der zwischenzeit 2 anderen Frauen zugesagt. MissPepper hat sich noch nicht gemeldet aber denke, sie hätte auch noch vielleicht Interesse. Also, es sieht doch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (13. Oktober 2012)

Jaaaaaaaa MissPepper hat auch Interesse!!! ...Brauch dann nur ganz viel Motivation von Euch...bin doch ne alte Frostbeule


----------



## MissPepper (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mädels, 

War heute mit meinem Schatz erst in der Wuhlheide und dann in den Müggelz...war toll! Hoffe dass wir noch 1-2 oder auch mehr  so tolle sonnige Wochenenden bekommen in den nächsten Wochen! Wo seid Ihr heute so gewesen?


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Oktober 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa MissPepper hat auch Interesse!!! ...Brauch dann nur ganz viel Motivation von Euch...bin doch ne alte Frostbeule



Jaaa! Wir haben jetzt 5   Ich kümmere mich um die Eintragung in den nächsten Tagen.




MissPepper schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> War heute mit meinem Schatz erst in der Wuhlheide und dann in den Müggelz...war toll! Hoffe dass wir noch 1-2 oder auch mehr  so tolle sonnige Wochenenden bekommen in den nächsten Wochen! Wo seid Ihr heute so gewesen?



Hier - rate mal   ist nicht schwer 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1236139


----------



## MissPepper (15. Oktober 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Jaaa! Wir haben jetzt 5   Ich kümmere mich um die Eintragung in den nächsten Tagen.
> 
> sehr cool..!
> 
> ...



...where is that...have no idea


----------



## VeloWoman (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin gestern abend erst aus England wiedergekommen. So habe ich das Ganze nicht mitbekommen  und werde dann wohl wie im letzten Jahr bei den berlinriders bleiben.

..und nu muss ich erstmal mein treues Radel putzen und wienern....dieser ecklige, lehmartige, extraklebrige mit Gras untermalte Boden in England ist zur Fangopackung fürs Bike geworden!


----------



## froonium (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ich erstelle gerade eine Facebookseite für Bikerinnen aus Berlin und würde gerne ein schönes Titelbild erstellen. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ein Bild das ihr zur Verfügung stellen würdet. Es können auch mehere verwendet werden. 
Ich weiß, viele mögen Facebook nicht und müssen es auch nicht. Wer sich mir trotzdessen anschließen möchte ist herzlichst willkommen. 
Es steht bisher zwar nur die Seite, aber das wird sich hoffentlich noch ändern. 

http://www.facebook.com/BerlinGirlsOnBikes

LGe


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Oktober 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> ...where is that...have no idea



Ich gibt Dir einen Tipp: auf dem Bild gibt es einen Drachen in der linken Ecke 



VeloWoman schrieb:


> Bin gestern abend erst aus England wiedergekommen. So habe ich das Ganze nicht mitbekommen  und werde dann wohl wie im letzten Jahr bei den berlinriders bleiben.
> 
> ..und nu muss ich erstmal mein treues Radel putzen und wienern....dieser ecklige, lehmartige, extraklebrige mit Gras untermalte Boden in England ist zur Fangopackung fürs Bike geworden!



Auch ja schade! Du hättest uns bestimmt ganz viele Punkte geschert.   Falls eine Frau nicht kann oder ausfällt, kannst Du gern dazu stoßen. Principiante meinte, sie könnte auch mitmachen - aber nächstes Jahr wäre für sie besser.  (@ VeloWoman - Der Boden in England ist mir auch nicht unbekannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wenigstens gibt es dort nicht so viel Sand - wobei das mit dem Gras fand ich besonders krass)


Also Mädels weiter zum Thema Winterpokal. 

Froonium
Claudi_B
HiFi XS
la_ruota
MissPepper

haben sich als erstes für das Team gemeldet. Wie gesagt, Principiante und VeloWoman habe auch Interesse gezeigt. Also, wir stellen das Team erstmals auf. Now for the fun part... wir brauchen jetzt einen Namen. Wie sollen wir unser Team nennen? Vorschläge bitte! 

LG
HiFi


----------



## froonium (17. Oktober 2012)

> Auch ja schade! Du hättest uns bestimmt ganz viele Punkte geschert.   Falls eine Frau nicht kann oder ausfällt, kannst Du gern dazu stoßen. Principiante meinte, sie könnte auch mitmachen - aber nächstes Jahr wäre für sie besser.


Ich würde meinen platz an VeloWoman abgeben, denn ich denke sie wird euch bestimmt mehr punkte bringen als ich  
Setzt mich einfach auf die Warteliste. Sollte jemand ausfallen, stopft mich wieder in die MitmachListe ...

LG
froonium


----------



## VeloWoman (17. Oktober 2012)

neeee..Frooni..so wird nicht gewettet! Hier gehts um Spass und nicht in erster Linie um Punkte!

Willste kneifen?


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Oktober 2012)

Nee! Bitte bleiben. Punktzahl ist nicht alles. War nicht so gemeint.   Ich werde selber nicht so viel punkten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froonium (17. Oktober 2012)

Nee, will nicht kneifen  Aber vorgestern ist mein Freerider eindlich angekommen, dann kann ich mich mit dem vergnügen und wie bekannt ist fährt man mit den dingern lieber mit der bvg zum Berg


----------



## VeloWoman (17. Oktober 2012)

...und mittm Sessellift nach oben 

Ja nee is klar.... is alternative Sportart..lach


----------



## froonium (17. Oktober 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ...und mittm Sessellift nach oben
> 
> Ja nee is klar.... is alternative Sportart..lach



Ich dachte eigentlich das ich wenigstens noch etwas Kondition habe, doch als ich das Bike vom Alex nach hause gefahren bin, war ich kurz davor in die tram zu steigen   Ist schon ein Unterschied zu meinen anderen 10kg Bikes  
und wenn "Bikes ins Obergeschoss schleppen" als Sportart gilt, hätte ich aussichten auf Gold


----------



## VeloWoman (17. Oktober 2012)

- ein Glück wohn ich Parterre.

Könnt ja mal nen Blick auf mein England Streckenvideo werfen....doofer Klebelehm der.... http://aufholjaeger.blog.de  is gleich dis oberste Video und darunter der Chaosbericht 

EDIT: *hauptstadthexen...**duckundweg*


----------



## froonium (17. Oktober 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Könnt ja mal nen Blick auf mein England Streckenvideo werfen....doofer Klebelehm der.... http://aufholjaeger.blog.de  is gleich dis oberste Video und darunter der Chaosbericht
> 
> EDIT: *hauptstadthexen...**duckundweg*




Das nenn ich mal ein ruhiges und erholsames, verlängertes Wochenende . 
Den Spaß mit den Regios kenn ich nur zu gut. Besonders schön, wenn im Bikeabteil die Betrunkenen die Bikeplätze belegen


----------



## VeloWoman (17. Oktober 2012)

Hör auf..lach..die kollegen fragten heute ob ich nen ruhigen Urlaub hatte. ich meinte nur das ich jetzt zum Glück wieder auf Arbeit bin...


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Oktober 2012)

HALLOOOO - 

Ladies, ladies, ladies, wir brauchen einen NAMEN 

Hauptstadthexen .... - wenn, denn _hauptstadtsuperhexen  

Vorschläge bitte

_Sonst - hat jemand Zeit am WE für eine Tour - Samstag für 2 Stunden wäre toll. ich hätte Zeit...  PN schicken.


----------



## la_ruota (20. Oktober 2012)

Also mit dem Winterpokal bin ich etwas überfordert. Ich habe gedacht, dass hier die Mädels auch zusammen fahren. Ist dem nicht so?


----------



## 4mate (20. Oktober 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Also mit dem Winterpokal bin ich etwas überfordert. Ich habe gedacht, dass hier die Mädels auch zusammen fahren. Ist dem nicht so?




http://winterpokal-2011.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=ladies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. Oktober 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Also mit dem Winterpokal bin ich etwas überfordert. Ich habe gedacht, dass hier die Mädels auch zusammen fahren. Ist dem nicht so?



Hallo la_ruota!

Ja, Du hast recht - die Ladies aus Berlin verabreden sich hier zum fahren. Heute haben Froonium, Principiante und ich uns in Tegeler Forst getroffen! Das war sehr schön. 

Wir besprechen hier aber auch gleichzeitig den Winterpokal. Beim Winterpokal fährt jede Frau für sich und trägt die Minuten im Pokalforum (oder in 'Trainingsverwaltung') ein. Wenn ein Team steht, dann werden wir ein extra Thread nur für den Pokal aufmachen. Gerade jetzt ist es noch verwirrend.  

Wir werden es jedoch anstreben, uns im Winter ab und zu mal als Team  zu treffen. Aber punkten und fahren muss jede Frau für sich selbst. 
Ist der Pokal trotzdem was für Dich? 

Falls Du mehr Infos brauchst, schreibe mir eine PN!


----------



## VeloWoman (22. Oktober 2012)

Okay.....noch nen Vorschlag:

Wallriders (Im Sinne der Mauer  ) oder Wall-Chicks ... seufz ... nu macht doch mal mit


----------



## the K. (22. Oktober 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Okay.....noch nen Vorschlag:
> 
> Wallriders (Im Sinne der Mauer  ) oder Wall-Chicks ... seufz ... nu macht doch mal mit


 
Mauerblümsch'n 
Wall-Dorf-Püppies - also Mauer-Stadt-Frauen
mein Favorit: zICKEn (wegen dem ICKE)

..aber das wird denn oft so abstrakt, dass es am Ende wieder keiner nachvollziehen kann.

@v.w.: mal Bock auf Freienwalde!? Oder kennste schon?


----------



## VeloWoman (22. Oktober 2012)

haha..Mauerblümchen hatte ich auch schon überlegt 
Wall-Dorf hört sich verdächtig nach singen und tanzen an...ggg
 @the K. Wie ich beim Fuchsbaurennen sah muss ich unbedingt Technik pauken


----------



## 4mate (22. Oktober 2012)

*Ladies Only - Team Berlin* - was sonst?!


----------



## froonium (23. Oktober 2012)

LadysGoneWild
CrazyRacingGirls
Nachtschatten(gewächse) 
Terrormotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (23. Oktober 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> @_the K._ Wie ich beim Fuchsbaurennen sah, muss ich unbedingt Technik pauken


 
 und nu biste am Bücher Lesen und hast keene Zeit zum Biken, oder wat!?
Nee. Sag eben Bescheid, wenn Du meinst, Deine Technik mal um Freienwalde ausloten zu wollen. Bietet ja allerhand Hürden der verschiedensten Arten. Und allerhand Laubwald ringsum sorgt derzeit für 1a Hersbstfeeling..


----------



## MissPepper (23. Oktober 2012)

froonium schrieb:


> LadysGoneWild
> CrazyRacingGirls
> Nachtschatten(gewächse)
> Terrormotten



LadiesGoneWild find ich gut!! oder Hauptstadt Tussis oder HauptstadtLadiesunlimited!! Oder B'girls!


----------



## la_ruota (24. Oktober 2012)

Aaalso, da.ich erst seit Mai mein MTB habe und daher über die Kondition eines Toastbrots verfüge, werde ich wohl kaum signifikant zum Teamergebnis im Winterpokal beitragen. Da bei Euch allerdings der.olympische Gedanke zu zählen scheint und für mich dabeisein alles ist, bin ich schwer für "Hauptstadtspeichen"...


----------



## Claudi_B (25. Oktober 2012)

oder: etwas wie ...BerlinCityGirls...

gabs da nicht mal nen netten Song von Culcha Candela?

Claudia


----------



## la_ruota (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nen Ohrwurm...


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Oktober 2012)

ich auch.....


----------



## MissPepper (26. Oktober 2012)

... klingt auch gut...und wir haben gleich unsere Motivationshymne!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo *BerlinCityGirls *

Finde ich auch gut (auch wenn ich die Girl-Phase weit überschritten habe) 

Auch *Ladies Only: Berlin Wallriders* ist klasse! Passt auch.
Lass uns abstimmen. Wenn unser Team-Name steht, können wir uns anmelden. Ich finde beide gut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hat jemand Morgen für einen Ausritt Zeit?  Sonntag wird diesmal  schwierig für mich. ich könnte am Sonntag vielleicht früh am Tag. Musste aber bis  14:30 am Potsdamer Platz sein...


----------



## MissPepper (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ist bei mir schlecht...schade, wäre gerne mal wieder ne Runde gefahren mit Dir!! :-/


----------



## froonium (26. Oktober 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einer Mischung aus beiden Namen? z.B. *Berlin Wallrider Girls* (ist nicht so lang)

Ansonsten Stimme ich für *Ladies Only: Berlin Wallriders*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la_ruota (27. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Morgen für einen Ausritt Zeit?  Sonntag wird diesmal  schwierig für mich. ich könnte am Sonntag vielleicht früh am Tag. Musste aber bis  14:30 am Potsdamer Platz sein...[/QUOTE]

Schade, ich bin Sonntag 13 Uhr anderweitig beschäftigt, hätte mich sonst sehr gerne angeschlossen.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Oktober 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Hat jemand Morgen für einen Ausritt Zeit?  Sonntag wird diesmal  schwierig für mich. ich könnte am Sonntag vielleicht früh am Tag. Musste aber bis  14:30 am Potsdamer Platz sein...



Schade, ich bin Sonntag 13 Uhr anderweitig beschäftigt, hätte mich sonst sehr gerne angeschlossen.  [/quote]


la ruota - ich schicke dir 'ne PN - check your mailbox


----------



## la_ruota (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute war eine grandiose Trainingsrunde durch den Treptower Park. Dank Dir HiFi XS für meine ersten Stufen!


----------



## MissPepper (28. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Freitag? Könnte so ab 15:00 Uhr...!


----------



## la_ruota (28. Oktober 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Freitag? Könnte so ab 15:00 Uhr...!



Ich hab noch keine Bike Lampe und kann nur so lang's noch hell ist. Sonst gibt's Ärger mit Mami!


----------



## froonium (29. Oktober 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Freitag? Könnte so ab 15:00 Uhr...!



Hast eine bestimmte Strecke im Sinn???


----------



## MissPepper (29. Oktober 2012)

@la_ruota: deshalb wollte ich ja so gegen 15:00 los...nur ne kleine Runde!

 @froonium: nein habe noch keine Strecke im Kopf...aber es wird sich schon was finden (z.B. Wuhlheide).


----------



## froonium (29. Oktober 2012)

Wulheide hört sich doch gut an   Ich sage einfach mal zu...


----------



## la_ruota (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dabei *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (29. Oktober 2012)

Yippee...ick freu mir


----------



## froonium (29. Oktober 2012)

Bleibt nur noch die frage wo? Wenn Wuhlheide, wo dort? Uhrzeit steht ja fest mit 15h, gehe ich mal von aus.


----------



## MissPepper (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd Euch Donnerstag ne PN schicken...!


----------



## VeloWoman (31. Oktober 2012)

Ist das eine Aufregung hinter den Kulissen 

Aaaalllso...da es ja nu doch noch mehr Ladies sind, die sich gerne am WP beteiligen wollen (mich eingeschlossen), kommen wir jetzt auf momentan 7 Nasen.

Maximal 5 gehen ja  nur in eine Gruppe..deshalb haben HiFi und ich die ganze Zeit überlegt wie und so. Eine zweite "Gruppe" wäre das beste..nur bestand die zweite bis eben noch aus mir alleine  Dann kam Principiante noch dazu. 
Zwecks besserer Verteilung wollten wir ein 4 zu 3 ansteuern (oder gibts noch ne Lady aus Berlin/Brandenburg?  ).

..und sowas auf die letzten tage.....*schweißabwisch*


----------



## MissPepper (1. November 2012)

Oh je...hier ist ja was los...Berlin hat halt doch mehr "Radlerinnen" als gedacht ;-)

Wie auch immer, wollte Euch nur wissen lassen, dass ich die Idee mit zwei Teams gut finde...können ja trotzdem alle zusammen fahren an und zu! Mir ist es auch egal in welches Team ich gehe...Hauptsache Spaß und Bewegung!


----------



## la_ruota (1. November 2012)

Also mir ist es Wurscht, ich würde dann nochmal die. Hauptstadtspeichen ins Rennen werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froonium (2. November 2012)

Danke an MissPepper (sowie ihren Begleiter ) und la ruota, für die kurze Tour. Mein Bike sieht aus wie sau  und ich friere noch immer. 

Vielleicht könnten wir Damen aus Berlin, irgendwann eine Truppe zusammenstellen, welche regelmäßig Berlin und seine "waldgebiete" gemeinsam unsicher machen...


----------



## la_ruota (2. November 2012)

Ich wäre sowas von dabei! War ne tolle Runde mit netten Leuten. Auch von mir einen Dank an Miss Pepper nebst Begleitung fürs Guiden und gut Zureden.  Das Bike ist gleich in der Badewanne gelandet, glänzt und schläft jetzt fein.  Und mein Knie ist (noch) nicht blau... 

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## MissPepper (2. November 2012)

Ja das war eine tolle Tour...freue mich schon auf's nächste Mal...und solange wir in Bewegung bleiben wird's ja auch nicht allzu kalt Freue mich auf weitere Touren mit Euch!!! 

 @HiFi XS: wann fahren wir mal wieder???

Bin echt froh, dass ich mich hier angemeldet habe!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Heute war eine grandiose Trainingsrunde durch den Treptower Park. Dank Dir HiFi XS für meine ersten Stufen!


 

 Es hat mich gefreut! Auch zu zusehen, wie Du ohne jegliche Zögerung die Sachen einfach runtergefahen bist. Klasse!






MissPepper schrieb:


> Oh je...hier ist ja was los...Berlin hat halt doch mehr "Radlerinnen" als gedacht ;-)
> 
> 
> Wie auch immer, wollte Euch nur wissen lassen, dass ich die Idee mit zwei Teams gut finde...können ja trotzdem alle zusammen fahren an und zu! Mir ist es auch egal in welches Team ich gehe...Hauptsache Spaß und Bewegung!


 

 Sehe ich auch genauso! Wir müssen uns bald möglichst eintragen. Frauen, die still mitlesen und noch nicht mitmachen, können auch später in ein Team aufgenommen werden. Ich hoffe wir bekommen noch Zuwachs.




la_ruota schrieb:


> Also mir ist es Wurscht, ich würde dann nochmal die. _Hauptstadtspeichen_ ins Rennen werfen...



Principiante hat auch einen lustigen Name in die Runde geworfen: _ 

"Berliner Gören, da kiekste wa!" 
 
_
ich bin dabei 



MissPepper schrieb:


> Ja das war eine tolle Tour...freue mich schon auf's nächste Mal...und solange wir in Bewegung bleiben wird's ja auch nicht allzu kalt Freue mich auf weitere Touren mit Euch!!!
> 
> @_HiFi XS_: wann fahren wir mal wieder???
> 
> Bin echt froh, dass ich mich hier angemeldet habe!!!



Das bin ich auch (froh, dass Du dich angemeldet hast  )Schade, dass ich heute nicht dabei sein könnte. Ich will unbendigt deine Revier auch mal kennenlernen.  Wer hat sonst wann Zeit?  Claudi kennt auch unendlich viele Tracks im Norden. Wenn sie Zeit hast, führt sie uns bestimmt raus.


----------



## VeloWoman (2. November 2012)

würde ja auch soo gerne mal mitkommen, aber ich fahre halt unter der Woche immer meinen Arbeitsweg schon 5 Tage ( so 170km insgesamt) und ab und an wird noch ein Nightride die Woche dazukommen, so das ich am WE eher entspannt unterwegs bin bzw. mind 1 Tag das rad stehen lasse.

Jetzt fahre ich am Sonntag auch wieder nach Grünheide/Erkner zur Winterrennserie zum anfeuern und zugucken. Werden auch wieder 60km extra..seufz... 
Und Samstag nachmittag soll das Wetterchen ja net so dolle werden 

Hoffe ich schaffs endlich mal, Wuhle ist ja nur 2km von mir.
  @HiFi XS und ...schon angemeldet..die Gören ^^


----------



## mtbbee (3. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> und ...schon angemeldet..die Gören ^^



Habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, falls Ihr schon voll seit, bzw. Euch schon verabredet haben, bitte kickt mich wieder raus.


----------



## MissPepper (3. November 2012)

@mtbbee: meinst Du den Winterpokal?


----------



## mtbbee (3. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> @mtbbee: meinst Du den Winterpokal?


----------



## VeloWoman (3. November 2012)

Bienchen..... 

übrigens..habe heute die beste Streuselschnecke ever gegessen


----------



## mtbbee (3. November 2012)

... in spätestens 14 Tagen hat mich Berlin für kurze Zeit wieder 

und ich war auf dem Weinfest in Sankt Martin und habe den besten Pfälzer Wein getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (3. November 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ... in spätestens 14 Tagen hat mich Berlin für kurze Zeit wieder
> 
> und ich war auf dem Weinfest in Sankt Martin und habe den besten Pfälzer Wein getrunken


 
Meld Dich bloss ... zum Austausch der heißen Ware ....


----------



## mtbbee (3. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Meld Dich bloss ... zum Austausch der heißen Ware ....



Bekommen wir in diesem Jahr hoffentlich noch hin ... ich schreibe Dir mal eine PN


----------



## HiFi XS (3. November 2012)

Hallo Ladies,


 in Absprache mit MissPepper haben wir jetzt einen Plan zur Team Aufteilung geschmiedet. Wir wollten alle Frauen in Berlin, die sich für den Winterpokal interessieren, die Mitgliedschaft in einem Team ermöglichen. MissPepper grundet das Team BerlinCityGirls. Mädels la_ruota und froonium, bitte meldet Euch  hier zur Mitgliedschaft an. MissPepper schaltet die Mitgliedschaft für Euch frei.  Ihr kennt Euch alle inzwischen und seit schon miteinander zusammengefahren 

 Ich fahre (was die Punkte angehen) dann mit meiner Truppe, Claudi_B und Principiante, in einem Team zusammen mit VeloWoman. (Velo hat das Team bereits angemeldet) Also.... Claudi und Principiante, beantrage die Mitgliedschaft in unserem Team bitte hier an. VeloWoman schaltet dann die Mitgliedschaft für Euch frei.

Ladies, auch wenn wir in 2 Teams jetzt aufgeteilt sind, freue ich mich weiterhin auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahren mit Euch und mit Euch gemeinsam Punkte zu sammeln und fit durch den Winter zu  kommen.  

  Wenn ihr Fragen habt - bitte einfach fragen - PN schicken.

Bald geht es los!  

LG
HiFi

PS - Princi -nächstes Jahr nennen wir uns dann tatsächlich
_"Berliner Gören, da kiekste wa" - _der Name ist ein_ MUSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










_


----------



## HiFi XS (3. November 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag: falls es Ladies in B/B  gibt, die mitlesen und am liebsten mitmachen würden - bitte meldet Euch - es gibt noch Plätze!


----------



## MissPepper (3. November 2012)




----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2012)

Hi Ladies!

da mtbbee (hallo ) mit ins Team mit Velowoman will, schlage ich vor, meine Mitgleidschaft zu den BerlinCityGirls zu wechsel. Velo and Principiante sind ok damit. So wäre die teams besser aufgeteilt Was denkt ihr? Wenn ihr damit einverstanden seid, dann wechsele ich (möglicherweise auch Claudi) kurzerhand zu den CityGirls. 

LG
HiFi


----------



## MissPepper (4. November 2012)

Für mich ist das total in Ordnung...ich bestätige alle Mädels die zu uns wollen...und wenn Ihr im anderen Team lieber bleiben wollt...ist das auch ok...hauptsache wir fahren und haben Spaß zusammen!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2012)

OK, der Wechsel ist perfekt. Winterpokal kann kommen   Entweder bleibt Claudi bei den Gören oder wechselt zu den Girls. Froonium stehen ja auch beide Teams offen. 

Ich freue mich, dass die Girls und die Gören jetzt in trockenen Tücher sind


----------



## MissPepper (4. November 2012)

Huuu...yes...I'm very happy to have you in our team...welcome!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2012)

Ja, jetzt sind die Teams ausgewogen - ready to ride


----------



## froonium (5. November 2012)

Na dann wollen wir doch mal anfangen Punkte zusammeln. Wer hat die Tage oder auch das WE Lust und Laune sich zusammen zu horden und die Gegend unsicher zu machen?


----------



## VeloWoman (5. November 2012)

Fällt mir gerade so ein.....WAS fahrt Ihr eigentlich so alle? Also ich mein Streckentechnisch 

lange Touren (+50km) oder eher kurze (-50km), Downhill? Uphill? Eher technisch?
Oder einfach nur so rumgurken 

Frage nur, weil ich zB eher so die gerne viel fahren Fraktion bin bzw auch sehr gerne uphill. Downhill nur wenns schnelle untechnische Sachen sind.


----------



## Principiante (5. November 2012)

...hmm lange Touren (  )_ hüstl_, ich denke, ich bin eher für kurze   (-30)
(okay, mit zwischengelegten Gasthofeinlagen, könnte ich mich aufraffen, das es mehr wird (  )

Im Augenblick bin ich sowieso leider auf dem Freeridetrip ( sorry  @Hifi, ich würde gerne wieder mit Dir mal fahren ).

Tja Technisch...hmm.. da hab ich ja sogar noch was bei Nill gut...

Ne im Ernst, es wäre toll, wenn wir mal einen schönen Techniktag mit dem Nill einlegen würden und er uns so richtig fertig macht 

Ja und mit dem einfach so rumgurken... das mach ich am liebsten, da passieren meist die besten Sachen.

Aber mit mir braucht Ihr ja eh erst im Januar wieder zu rechnen und mit dem AM Fully erst im Februar. 
Und ehrlich, ich hau jetzt ab, mit einem lachendem und einen weinenden Auge 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## VeloWoman (5. November 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...hmm lange Touren (  )_ hüstl_, ich denke, ich bin eher für kurze   (-30)
> (okay, mit zwischengelegten Gasthofeinlagen, könnte ich mich aufraffen, das es mehr wird (  )
> ...
> 
> ...



Hihi....heulst auf beiden?? 

Das mit den "langen/kurzen" touren dacht ich mir schon fast, wird bei den anderen ähnlich sein. Deshalb habe ich nämlich gefragt, so kann man sich auf etwas einstellen wenn man sich trifft. Für kurzes Rumgegurke habe ich ja meist Zeit (ist eher so nen Pausenfüller bei mir  ).


----------



## Principiante (5. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Hihi....heulst auf beiden??
> 
> .



...ups, verka**t...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (5. November 2012)

froonium schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir doch mal anfangen Punkte zusammeln. Wer hat die Tage oder auch das WE Lust und Laune sich zusammen zu horden und die Gegend unsicher zu machen?



Evtl. kann ich am Donnerstag oder Freitag...kann ich aber erst einen Tag vorher sagen  Dann bin ich erstmal Einzelkämpfer weil ich beruflich eingebunden bin...aber dann sieht's wieder gut aus...!


----------



## la_ruota (5. November 2012)

Also wenn die lange Tour keinen 80er Schnitt haben muss mag ich lange Touren seeeeeeehr gern.


----------



## MissPepper (5. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade so ein.....WAS fahrt Ihr eigentlich so alle? Also ich mein Streckentechnisch
> 
> lange Touren (+50km) oder eher kurze (-50km), Downhill? Uphill? Eher technisch?
> Oder einfach nur so rumgurken
> ...



Also ich halte es da flexibel...fahre gerne auch 50+ Touren...auch gerne mal bergauf als Konditionstraining...allerdings lose ich da im Moment noch etwas ab...!

Aber wartet mal ab bis es wieder Frühling ist...da bin ich dann topfit!!!


----------



## Principiante (5. November 2012)

He Velo, danke für die ersten Punkte!!


----------



## froonium (5. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade so ein.....WAS fahrt Ihr eigentlich so alle? Also ich mein Streckentechnisch
> 
> lange Touren (+50km) oder eher kurze (-50km), Downhill? Uphill? Eher technisch?
> Oder einfach nur so rumgurken



Ich nehm alles mit. Vor meiner Pause bin ich immer die 80km+ mit dem Hardtail gefahren, aber auch nur am WE. 



VeloWoman schrieb:


> Frage nur, weil ich zB eher so die gerne viel fahren Fraktion bin bzw auch sehr gerne uphill. Downhill nur wenns schnelle untechnische Sachen sind.



Uphill  war eigentlich lange mein liebling. DAs muss unbedingt wieder trainiert werden.

Was die Technik angeht...  *hüstel* JA ich weiß das es welche gibt  Bin dabei wenn der Nill uns einheizen will. 

 @Principiante: wünsche dir einen suuuuper Urlaub, komm gesund zurück und vermiss uns ein wenig  Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr wenn ich mit euch wieder den Berg runterfallen darf...


----------



## VeloWoman (5. November 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Also wenn die lange Tour keinen 80er Schnitt haben muss mag ich lange Touren seeeeeeehr gern.



Schockundschwerenot...... was hastn Du für nen Motor dran??????  Fall gleich vom Sofa vor lachen..... 80er Schnitt! 

Aber ansonsten liest es sich doch supi ! 
Innerhalb der Woche kann halt nur garnicht ...außer mal nen Nightride. Am WE bin ich momentan wieder etwas flexibler. Würde mich echt freuen wenns mal klappt.


----------



## MissPepper (6. November 2012)

Hi Mädels,

wer hat Lust am Samstag ne etwas größere Runde zu drehen? Würden uns um 11:00 am Treptower Park treffen und dann Richtung Froschbrücke (bis zur Froschbrücke) fahren. Es ist alles dabei-Straße und Gelände!

Lasst uns Punkte sammeln!


----------



## mtbbee (6. November 2012)

werde wohl meine Punkte an kommenden Wochenende im Süden D sammeln. Froschbrücke kenne ich noch gar nicht, muß gleich mal googln ..
jedenfalls viel Spaß Euch


Hat zufällig jemand am Freitag den 16.11. vormittag/mittag Zeit und Lust durch den Grunewald zu düsen?
Vielleicht auf Treffpunkt Stadler - shoppen am 20% Tag und dann ein Ründchen?


----------



## MissPepper (6. November 2012)

Schade am 16.11. kann ich leider nicht! Aber wir werden doch wohl mal einen Tag finden wo wir uns alle treffen können...der Winter ist ja noch ne Weile

Froschbrücke ist in Erkner, bzw. Grünheide, im Löcknitztal ... es gibt hier im Forum auch einen Thread der heißt: "zeigt her Eure Froschbilder!!!!"


----------



## 4mate (6. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163267&page=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (6. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> wer hat Lust am Samstag ne etwas größere Runde zu drehen? Würden uns um 11:00 am Treptower Park treffen und dann Richtung Froschbrücke (bis zur Froschbrücke) fahren. Es ist alles dabei-Straße und Gelände!
> 
> Lasst uns Punkte sammeln!


 
Menno, da war ich erst am Sonntag. Samstag muss ich leider vormittags mittn Hündchen zum TA....kann deshalb nicht sagen ob und wie lange ich warten muss dort.


----------



## la_ruota (6. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> wer hat Lust am Samstag ne etwas größere Runde zu drehen? Würden uns um 11:00 am Treptower Park treffen und dann Richtung Froschbrücke (bis zur Froschbrücke) fahren. Es ist alles dabei-Straße und Gelände!


 
Ich sage für Samstag mal vorsichtig zu. Es hängt ein bisschen von einer anderen Verabredung ab und wie weit ich die schieben kann. 
Was denkst Du denn, wie lange die Tour dauern wird? 

Habe heute eine Mauerweg Runde gedreht und die war hart... da kommt ja Wind von vorne...


----------



## VeloWoman (6. November 2012)

Bis zum Frosch vom Treptower sind es um die 33km direkter Weg. Mit 3-4h sollte man auf jeden Fall rechnen (als Runde) ....je nach Weg den sie wählt.


----------



## MissPepper (6. November 2012)

Ja ich denke auch, dass wir vor 15:00/16:00 Uhr nicht zurück sein werden...frage nochmal meinen Freund nachher (er bzw die Eiskalten Kelten kommen nämlich auch mit), aber ich sage mal, richte Dich wenn mitkommen magst auf "einige Punkte" ein


----------



## la_ruota (6. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> richte Dich wenn mitkommen magst auf "einige Punkte" ein


 
Na dann muss Hifi XS auch mit, dann schnellen wir gleich auf eine der vorderen Ränge! 

Freue mich schon auf die Mitfahrer, ich versuche gleich zu schieben...


----------



## MissPepper (6. November 2012)

cool!!!!!!! Saucool!!!!!!!...und Froonium natürlich auch


----------



## la_ruota (6. November 2012)

Hey, 375. Platz... ein gigantischer Erfolg!!!


----------



## VeloWoman (6. November 2012)

Na so geht das nicht! Das bedarf Kontrolle aus der "Gegengruppe" 

Werd mal sehen ob ich es rechtzeitig vom TA zurück schaffe..und wenn nicht muss ich halt aufholen (mach ich ja eh am liebsten  )


----------



## la_ruota (6. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Na so geht das nicht! Das bedarf Kontrolle aus der "Gegengruppe"


 
Ich fühle mich gemobbt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (6. November 2012)

Warte mal ab...wir werden schon aufholen! Ab übernächste Woche mach ich mir einen Plan!! ist halt doof im Außendienst...mein fahrendes Büro steht immer direkt vor der Tür...hab also nicht mal einen Arbeitsweg...und nach der Arbeit muss ich mich zwingen oder von anderen gezwungen werden!


----------



## Nklas (6. November 2012)

.


----------



## MissPepper (6. November 2012)

Kontrolle vom Gegenteam...bzw.Partnerteam find ich guuuuuuuut


----------



## la_ruota (6. November 2012)

Hallo Nklas, neu hier?


----------



## la_ruota (6. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Kontrolle vom Gegenteam...bzw.Partnerteam find ich guuuuuuuut


 

Jajaja, wie war das: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und wir sind alle nur Mitbewerber?!?


----------



## VeloWoman (6. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Na so geht das nicht! Das bedarf Kontrolle aus der "Gegengruppe"


 


la_ruota schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich gemobbt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froonium (7. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> wer hat Lust am Samstag ne etwas größere Runde zu drehen? Würden uns um 11:00 am Treptower Park treffen und dann Richtung Froschbrücke (bis zur Froschbrücke) fahren. Es ist alles dabei-Straße und Gelände!
> 
> Lasst uns Punkte sammeln!




Bin dabei... um die Uhrzeit brauchen wir ja kein licht 
Öhm, wo treptower park? oben, unten, links, rechts?


----------



## MissPepper (7. November 2012)

froonium schrieb:


> Bin dabei... um die Uhrzeit brauchen wir ja kein licht
> Öhm, wo treptower park? oben, unten, links, rechts?




ich schicke Euch wieder ne PN...nicht dass wir am Treffpunkt auf "unerwünschte Besucher" treffen!


----------



## MissPepper (7. November 2012)

@ BerlinCityGirls:Mädels...ich glaube ich werd morgen mal etwas an unserem Punktestand arbeiten


----------



## la_ruota (7. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> @ BerlinCityGirls:Mädels...ich glaube ich werd morgen mal etwas an unserem Punktestand arbeiten


----------



## MissPepper (8. November 2012)

Warum wird auf einmal wieder ständig "Berlin City Girls" im Radio gespielt??? Naja hier jedenfalls mal ein Stückchen Text...


Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Und sie weiß, dass ihr die Welt gehört

Sie ist so frech so laut so cool 
Haut dich sofort vom Stuhl 
So kess, so dreist, so fly 
So verdammt elegant und heiß 
Ne Killa-Braut rattenscharf 
So sagenhaft smart mit ´ner Hamma-Art 
Sie sagt auch ma gern "Halt die Schnauze jetzt!" 
Du bestellst 10 Drinks und sie haut sie weg 
Große Klappe, viel dahinter 
Schmeckt wie der Sommer, is cool wie der Winter 
Wat ne Wucht, das sieht auch ´n Blinder 
Du siehst sie und du weißt: "Ich will Kinder!"
Sie ist die Axt im Wald 
So Bombe, dass es knallt 
Sie läuft durch den Kiez 
Und du bist gleich verliebt

Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Und sie weiß, dass ihr die Welt gehört

Sie rockt, sie hat die Hosen an 
Braucht keinen Mann mit 2 Meter Oberarm 
Sie liebt Currywurst heiß und fettig 
Und scheißt drauf, sind die High Heels dreckig 
Feuerzeug, Bierflasche, wie du deine dann aufkriegst, ihr Latte 
Und der Grund warum ich sie doppelt mag 
Ist weil sie manchmal so süß "Opfer" sagt 
Auf so eine Braut würde jeder warten 
Bring keinen Strauß mit, schenk ihr ´n Schrebergarten 
Schick gemacht, Sektpulle in der Hand 
13 Uhr, so geht City Brunch

Sie macht den Style zum Trend 
3000 Facebook Fans 
Sie läuft durch den Kiez 
Und du bist gleich verliebt

Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Und sie weiß, dass ihr die Welt gehört
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Sie is´n Berlin City Girl 
Und sie weiß 
Und sie weiß 
Und sie weiß, dass ihr die Welt gehört!

...so jetzt wissen alle Bescheid


----------



## VeloWoman (8. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> ...Sie is´n Berlin City Girl
> Und sie weiß
> Und sie weiß
> Und sie weiß, dass ihr *der Wald* gehört!
> ...


----------



## MissPepper (8. November 2012)




----------



## la_ruota (8. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Sie ist die Axt im Wald


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2012)

Hallo in die Runde -

 ganz kurz - wie die meisten hier wissen, mir fehlt zur zeit ein Bike....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mit Punkten wird es noch 1-2 Tage dauern... Mein Winterbike ist fast fertig - aber das muss ich erst 'warm fahren' und gucken, ob alles passt und funktioniert. Also, diese WE wahrscheinlich nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mtbbee schrieb:


> ... Hat zufällig jemand am Freitag den 16.11. vormittag/mittag Zeit und Lust durch den Grunewald zu düsen?
> Vielleicht auf Treffpunkt Stadler - shoppen am 20% Tag und dann ein Ründchen?



Ich hätte große Lust! Wenn ich es einrichten kann... Schicke mir bitte eine PN, wenn es soweit ist und noch aktuell ist, OK?



froonium schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir doch mal anfangen Punkte zusammeln. Wer hat die Tage oder auch das WE Lust und Laune sich zusammen zu horden und die Gegend unsicher zu machen?



An Alle - bitte sende mir PN's mit euren Treffzeiten/Orten. Vielleicht kann ich zustoßen!



VeloWoman schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade so ein.....WAS fahrt Ihr eigentlich so alle? Also ich mein Streckentechnisch ...



Bin in diesem Jahr gar nicht in der viel fahren Fraktion - aber schaffe bisher alle Touren, wo ich mitgefahren bin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Gern über Stock, Stein, Wurzel. Steil bergab lieber als flach. Technisch bergauf auch gern  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Schnell bin ich eher  bergab auf single Trails.    Bergauf eher Schnecke 



la_ruota schrieb:


> Also wenn die lange Tour keinen 80er Schnitt haben muss mag ich lange Touren seeeeeeehr gern.



Fahr auch gern lange Touren - ist aber relativ... 50 km in technischen Gelände kann sehr anstrengend sein.  


 Also, bald kommen auch mehr Bikepunkte von mir!


----------



## karmakiller (9. November 2012)

hallo HiFi, 
wollte meiner Ex  -Team-Kollegin nur schnell winken  

 und dir viel Spaß beim Winter-Pokal wünschen - wo bist du denn jetzt untergekommen ? 
viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (10. November 2012)

Ladies,

das war eine tolle Tour heute!!!!...also mein Tacho sagt 90km!! Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht...freue mich schon auf die nächsten Ausfahrten mit Euch!!

@ Froonium: Schade dass Du abrechen musstest...aber glaube mir, das war die beste Entscheidung die Du treffen konntest!! Die Jungs haben ganz schön Dampf gemacht...und wir waren zum Schluss auch ganz schön geschafft! Wir machen demnächst nochmal eine ähnliche Tour...dann bist Du wieder dabei


----------



## VeloWoman (10. November 2012)

Fands auch supadupaspitze mit Euch!


----------



## la_ruota (11. November 2012)

Ich fand die Runde auch richtig gut. Danke für's Ziehen, ich hoffe ich werde bald fitter sein. 

Und hier noch ein wunderschönes Winterpokalteamübergreifendesfreundschaftlichzustandegekommenesgirliefoto:


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Ladies,
> 
> das war eine tolle Tour heute!!!!...also mein Tacho sagt *90km*!! Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht...freue mich schon auf die nächsten Ausfahrten mit Euch!!



An die Winterpokalteamübergreifendesfreundschaftliche-Fahrerinnen-

Respekt! Das inspiriert! *



*Mein Winterbike ist jetzt auch fahrbar - braucht noch hier und da Änderungen - ich hoffe ich kann bald mitfahren!

LG
HiFi


----------



## la_ruota (11. November 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> An die Winterpokalteamübergreifendesfreundschaftliche-Fahrerinnen-
> 
> Respekt!Das inspiriert! *
> 
> ...



Ja, ich hoffe wir fahren auch bald wieder mit Dir!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Ja, ich hoffe wir fahren auch bald wieder mit Dir!!!



Ich auch - das wird schon (auch wenn mein on*one nicht gerade ein Leichtbau ist und ich mit dem nicht-Klickies noch kämpfe)

und danke für das FOTO!


----------



## VeloWoman (11. November 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Ich fand die Runde auch richtig gut. Danke für's Ziehen, ich hoffe ich werde bald fitter sein.
> 
> Und hier noch ein wunderschönes Winterpokalteamübergreifendesfreundschaftlichzustandegekommenesgirliefoto:


 
dat wird schon! Und nächstes Mal bleiben die raser zu hause 

Danke fürs Foti (auweia..hab garkeinen Daumen rausgestreckt  )


----------



## la_ruota (11. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> dat wird schon! Und nächstes Mal bleiben die raser zu hause
> 
> Danke fürs Foti (auweia..hab garkeinen Daumen rausgestreckt  )




Dein Daumen ist wohl etwas schüchtern und traut sich nicht...


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2012)

karmakiller schrieb:


> hallo HiFi,
> wollte meiner Ex  -Team-Kollegin nur schnell winken
> 
> und dir viel Spaß beim Winter-Pokal wünschen - wo bist du denn jetzt untergekommen ?
> viele Grüße



Juhu liebe karmakiller!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ja - ich  freue mich auf deinen Besuch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und Dir wünsche ich genau so viel Spaß mit dem Color Radls  das war und ist ein tolles Team. Vielleicht kommst Du zum nächsten Ladies Treffen! Wäre schön. 



LG
HiFi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (11. November 2012)

...Genau nächste Mal wird es ne reine Mädelsrunde ohne Kerle die ständig auf die Tube drücken......und dann schießen wir noch mehr Fotos "mit allen Daumen hoch"!!

@ la_ruota: Hast Dich doch tapfer geschlagen...und fertig waren wir doch am Schluss alle 



Übrigens könnt Ihr alle der Interessengemeinschaft "Berlin/Brandenburg Carbon/Titan/Stahl" beitreten...dann könnt Ihr alle Fotos sehen


----------



## VeloWoman (11. November 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> ...Genau nächste Mal wird es ne reine Mädelsrunde ohne Kerle die ständig auf die Tube drücken......und dann schießen wir noch mehr Fotos "mit allen Daumen hoch"!!
> 
> @ la_ruota: Hast Dich doch tapfer geschlagen...und fertig waren wir doch am Schluss alle


 
..oder knutschen ihn nieder!


----------



## la_ruota (11. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ..oder knutschen ihn nieder!



Knutschen bringt nix, ein Frosch bleibt doch nur ein Frosch. Und er war so ... KALT 
 @MissPepper: das glaube ich Dir, Du hattest gleich noch mehr KM in den Beinen!


----------



## VeloWoman (11. November 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Knutschen bringt nix, ein Frosch bleibt doch nur ein Frosch.


----------



## HiFi XS (15. November 2012)

Hallo!

ist es nicht so, dass wir bis zum 19.11 noch neue Mitglieder aufnehmen können? Wenn ja - gibt es noch Ladies aus B/B oder sonstwo, die unsere Teams ergänzen wollen? Bitte meldet Euch bei uns  

Wir brauchen noch Verstärkung!

Übrigens, Mtbbee und ich treffen uns Morgen zum fahren. Falls jemand mit will, PN senden!


----------



## froonium (16. November 2012)

Ach schade, wäre gerne mitgekommen 

Würde aber dafür gerne Sonntag fahren, vielleicht hat an diesem Tage auch jemand Interesse. Wann und wo ist mir egal, kenne eh nur die Strecke um den Müggelsee. Also, wer Lust und Laune hat, Melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (18. November 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

ich melde mich hiermit offiziell zurück!!! Habe die MEDICA und eine Woche lang fast nur englisch quatschen gut überstanden...jetzt kann es wieder ans Punkte sammeln gehen!

@ BerlinCityGirls: Dienstag Morgen habe ich es noch geschafft ne Stunde Laufen zu gehen...aber dann ging zeitlich gar nichts mehr! Aber ab morgen starte ich wieder durch!

 @froonium: Wäre gerne heute mit Dir eine Runde gefahren, aber ich muss mich heute echt erstmal regenerieren...außerdem habe ich ja Schatzi die ganze Woche nicht gesehen. Aber wie schaut es Mittwoch bei Dir aus? Vielleicht haben ja die anderen auch Lust und Zeit?!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. November 2012)

Hallo Ladies - ich war am WE sportlich aktiv und konnte für die BerlinCityGirls endlich punkten. Mtbbee für die Gören ja auch - wir sind zusammen in G'wald am Freitag gefahren  -was mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat!  Mtbbee  knorke.  War interessant da wir auf dem ersten Blick ziemlich gegensätzliche Fahrwerk hatten, aber dennoch sind wir alles zusammen hoch und runter gefahren. Top - hat mir gut gefallen 
 @_froonium_ - mir war unklar wann ich am Sonntag konnte. Ich wollte mich nicht verabreden um kurzfristig absagen zu mussen. Aber lass uns bald verabreden!

LG
HiFi


----------



## mtbbee (18. November 2012)

@HiFi XS 
und ich komme wieder 
Du hast mir eine unheimlich tolle Erfahrung vermittelt, diesen für mich ehemals tabu Trail am Teufelsberg runter zu fahren  - DANKE 

LG aus der inzwischen wieder Entfernung


----------



## la_ruota (19. November 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, Froonium und ich haben gestern zusammen den Müggelsee gerockt und das zu einer Uhrzeit, die ein normales, sonntägliches Gesellschaftsleben erlaubt hat... 
 @MissPepper Schön dass Du wieder in Bln weilst, Mittwoch wird bei mir leider nichts. :cry:


----------



## froonium (19. November 2012)

War wirklich schön leer gestern am Müggelsee. Die arme la_ruota musste uner meiner schlechten "weg wieder finden" orientierung leiden. Warum muss im Herbst auch alles anders aussehen?  Hat viel spaß gemacht 
 @HiFi XS jaa, freue mich drauf. würde mit dir auch gerne mal die geheimen ecken am Teufelsberg und im Grunewald erkunden (lassen )
 @MissPepper Mittwoch hört sich soweit gut an, vielleicht möchte noch jemand mit???


----------



## VeloWoman (21. November 2012)

au mann..... die letzten Bremsbeläge haben doch glatt 17 Monate gehalten..und die jetzigen genau 3 Monate. WTF ?! Soviel mehr fahre ich doch eigentlich nicht und auf Bremse schon garnet. Naja, das wars erstmal bis nächsten Mi/Do mit biken....muss jetzt mitta Bahn zur Arbeit *schüttel*


----------



## froonium (22. November 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen, hätte morgen vielleicht jemand von euch Lust und Laune eine Runde zu drehen? wo ist egal...


----------



## MissPepper (22. November 2012)

...Lust und Laune schon...aber keine Zeit!!!!


----------



## la_ruota (22. November 2012)

Hallo Froonium ich kann leider auch nicht morgen...


----------



## VeloWoman (23. November 2012)

Sagt mal Mädels.....fällt mir gerade so ein. Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von Glühwein-schlürf-Touren ???? Die Weihnachtsmarktzeit fängt ja wieder an und man muss ja nicht die überfüllten Märkte in der Innenstadt nehmen, sondern kann ja die kleinen am Rande berlins ansteuern. Anfahrt dann eben je nach Ort mitta Bahn..kleine Mädels (und ich meine nur Mädels) - Tour und anschließend schlürfen 

So wird das angenehme (Glühwein) mit dem Nützlichen (Winterpokalpunkte) verbunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froonium (23. November 2012)

@VeloWoman Bin dabei 

Etwas in eigene Sache: da ja niemand Zeit für mein Bike und mich hat  lol sind noch zwei Freiplätze für unser Konzert morgen übrig (diePerson welche kommen sollte hat abgesagt). Sollte jemand von euch Interesse an Death Metal mit einem Hauch von Melodie haben, sagt bescheid. Infos hier: http://www.eastend-berlin.com/ es ist möglich, wenn ihr mit Bike kommen wollt, diese im hause unter zu stellen. Die Fahrt mit dem Bike dorthin ist angehenm, mit einigen netten auf- und abfahrten 

lg frooni


----------



## MissPepper (23. November 2012)

Glühwein schlürf Tour...Jupp ich bin dabei!!


----------



## la_ruota (23. November 2012)

Geht das überhaupt? Glühweinisiert MTB-fahren? Wenn ja, bin ich dabei. Wenn nein, bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## VeloWoman (23. November 2012)

la_ruota schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt? Glühweinisiert MTB-fahren? Wenn ja, bin ich dabei. Wenn nein, bin ich auch dabei...



Ausprobieren 

Aber die Einstellung gefällt mir 

EDIT: Da das ja nu an WE sein wird, bitte mal sagen welche Tage ok sind. Bei mir ist nur der 4. verplant und der 9. bin ich in den Müggelz wegen der Off Road Serie, kann da also erst ab 14Uhr. Wäre auch schick, wenn sich noch 2 Ladies GlühweinTour Gedanken machen würden. Welche Ecken von Berlin wären bevorzugt? 

Freufreu


----------



## froonium (24. November 2012)

Hier sind mal schnell die Weihnachtsmärte in und um Berlin

http://www.weihnachteninberlin.de/weihnachtsmaerkte/

http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/berlin.html

Brandenburg und co findet ihr ebenfalls unter dem zweiten link.
Ich kenne mich außerhalb von Berlin überhaupt nicht aus und wüsste somit leider nicht wo es sich lohnen würde. 

Bei mir wäre nur der 14.12. nicht möglich.

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende...


----------



## la_ruota (24. November 2012)

Bei mir geht nur der 7.12. nicht, da habe ich einen kleinen Auftritt mit meiner Salsaband. Sehr schön ist der Neuköllner Weihnachtsmarkt, weil er fernab vom Kommerz ist. Ansonsten wäre ich für Brandenburger Glühwein, damt wir gleich unser Winterpokalpunktekonto frisieren können.


----------



## HiFi XS (24. November 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @_HiFi XS_
> und ich komme wieder
> Du hast mir eine unheimlich tolle Erfahrung vermittelt, diesen für mich ehemals tabu Trail am Teufelsberg runter zu fahren  - DANKE
> 
> LG aus der inzwischen wieder Entfernung



Hi mtbbee - da bist schon zu hause. Wenn Du wieder in Berlin bist und zum Fahren Zeit hast, bin ich definitiv nochmal dabei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 genau so ging es mir auch, als Claudi_B mir das erste Mal die 'T-Berg Bahn runter gejagt hat . Macht einfach Laune. 



la_ruota schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nur der 7.12. nicht, da habe ich einen kleinen Auftritt mit meiner Salsaband. Sehr schön ist der Neuköllner Weihnachtsmarkt, weil er fernab vom Kommerz ist. Ansonsten wäre ich für Brandenburger Glühwein, damt wir gleich unser Winterpokalpunktekonto frisieren können.



Weihnachtsmarkttour klingt gut  (Glühwein hin oder her ). In Neukölln-Rixdorf ist wirklich eines der besten traditionellen Weihnachtsmärkte! Das ist aber am 9. rum. 

Sonst Ladies - ich fahre heute spätnachmittag eine Runde und Morgen bestimmt auch - wer fahren will ruf bitte an. Ich weiss, ist sehr spontan..


----------



## VeloWoman (24. November 2012)

Ja der Rixdorfer in Neukölln. Ist definitiv eingeplant! Aber ohne Rad. Der findet am zweiten Adventswochenende statt!


----------



## froonium (26. November 2012)

Hat an diesem Wochenende jemand von euch Interesse an einer Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la_ruota (27. November 2012)

IMMER, vorzugsweise am Samstag. Geht's da bei Dir Froonium?


----------



## Claudi_B (28. November 2012)

Hallöchen,

da ich hier netterweise von HiFi immer wieder erwähnt werde und nicht als Fake- Mitglied betrachtet werden möchte, wollte ich mich auch endlich mal zu Wort melden.

Ja, ich bin auch mit dem Rad unterwegs, sogar sehr regelmäßig (nur leider nicht mehr mit MTB).

Nun auch ein Aufruf zum Mitfahren von mir an Euch:

Hat jemand Lust mit mir 6:30Uhr von Niederschönhausen nach Kreuzberg zu fahren, ich hätte jeden Tag, außer am Wochenende Zeit! Alternativ geht auch die Fahrt ab etwa 15:30 Uhr von Kreuzberg zur Kita in Niederschönhausen, wo die Fahrt auch schon wieder beendet wäre. (Ja, das war sarkastisch gemeint!!!)

Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie es ist, im Wald zu fahren! ich kriege das Mountainbiken irgendwie nicht mehr in meinen Familienzeitplan! Sorry! Besonders an Dich HiFi, und vielen Dank, dass Du immer wieder an meine Rückkehr glaubst!


----------



## froonium (30. November 2012)

Hallo Ladys, zum Aufwärmen für den Winter wollen la_ruota und ich morgen ein paar Runden auf dem Flughafen Tempelhof drehen. Wenn ihr mitfahren wollt bitte bei la_ruota oder mir anrufen, SMS oder rauchzeichen. Treffpunkt ist 10h Flughafen Tempelhof 

das frooni


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Dezember 2012)

froonium schrieb:


> Hallo Ladys, zum Aufwärmen für den Winter wollen la_ruota und ich morgen ein paar Runden auf dem Flughafen Tempelhof drehen. Wenn ihr mitfahren wollt bitte bei la_ruota oder mir anrufen, SMS oder rauchzeichen. Treffpunkt ist 10h Flughafen Tempelhof
> 
> das frooni



Hi Frooni und la_ruota! Würde gern morgen raus aber eher im 'Wald'. Vielleicht kann ich euch beiden überreden  Aber um 10:00 geht's bei mir nicht. Erst früh nachmittags wäre bei mir drin!


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Dezember 2012)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> 
> Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie es ist, im Wald zu fahren!... vielen Dank, _*dass Du immer wieder an meine Rückkehr glaubs*_t!



na logo Claudi  Du fährst jetzt schon _jeden Tag_! Beim Winterpokal zählt ja alles  muss kein MTBike sein... Ausserdem ist der Winterpokal lang. Wir haben letztes Jahr auch ein Snowride geschafft. Oder war das vorletztes Jahr? Whatever... das wird schon!  

LG
HiFi


----------



## MissPepper (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mädels, 

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen, entspannten 1. Advent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (2. Dezember 2012)

Habe ab jetzt bis Ende des Jahres immer wieder Urlaubstage...also falls jemand mal in der Woche fahren mag, vielleicht auch mal vormittags...ich bin dabei!!!  Waren heute ein bißchen unterwegs...inkl. Schnee...war toll!


----------



## froonium (3. Dezember 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Habe ab jetzt bis Ende des Jahres immer wieder Urlaubstage...also falls jemand mal in der Woche fahren mag, vielleicht auch mal vormittags...ich bin dabei!!!  Waren heute ein bißchen unterwegs...inkl. Schnee...war toll!



Wo hat es denn geschneit? 
Ab dem 07.12. hätte ich wieder Zeit zum Fahren, würde mich dir dann gerne anschließen. Auch vormittags.


----------



## MissPepper (3. Dezember 2012)

@froonium: Der Schnee ist natürlich nicht liegen geblieben...und es war schon dunkel...aber es hat geschneit (Karlshorst, Lichtenberg etc.)


----------



## Jule Schmule (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi Mädels,

ich würde mich Euch gern anschließen! Fahre seit ein paar Jahren, aber immer nur den Jungs hinterher. Gern würde ich regelmäßig aufs Bike. Auch bei Schnee :-D


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ladies - 

ich hab seit Tagen eine Erkältung  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gerade jetzt wo es so schön ist draußen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also mit punkten diese Woche fällt es mager aus ... na ja, was sollst.     OK,  war heute etwas über eine Stunde zu Fuß draußen. Super warm eingepackt! Hat mir gut getan. Aber ich bin vorsichtig  ich will gesund werden, damit ich bald wieder auf dem Fahrrad Spaß haben kann  

Hey Jule  freue mich, dass Du dich bei uns gemeldet hast. Ich bin auch gern im Schnee  Wenn meine Erkältung weg ist, dann fahre ich gern. Welche Stadtteil?

 LG
 HiFi 


 (Donnerstag in der Mittagpause bisschen rumgefahren auf dem Stadtbike)


----------



## froonium (10. Dezember 2012)

@_HiFi XS_ wünsche dir eine gute Besserung. Mich hat es allerdings auch erwischt. 

Wäre gestern ein wirklich schöner Tag zum Biken gewesen . Ich hoffe es bleibt noch eine Weile so schön weiß  und alle von euch gesund...!!!

 @_Jule Schmule_ auch von mir ein Willkommen...


----------



## VeloWoman (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich war biken...endlich mal wieder 
Aber ab Januar gehts ja wieder los. *freufreu*






Und Hallo @Jule Schmule


----------



## Jule Schmule (10. Dezember 2012)

@ HiFi XS: Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. So erkältet kommst Du mir nicht in den Wald :-D

@ HiFi XS und froonium: Danke für Euer herzliches Willkommen. Dieses Jahr wirds bei mir nix mehr. Kann nur an den WE´s. Und die sind bis Ende des Jahres Feiertagstechnisch verplant *hhhmpf* aber im Januar schaffen wir bestimmt mal ne kleine/große Runde. Ich fahre auch bei Shietwedda. Stadtteil: Oberschweineöde direkt am Wintersportgebiet Wuhlheide :-D


----------



## Jule Schmule (10. Dezember 2012)

"Scheiß auf Powerbar, wir brauchen Schnaps."   Wie geil! Hi VeloWoman


----------



## Jule Schmule (10. Dezember 2012)

@ VeloWoman: mir dolcht ja gerade, dass wa inna selben Ecke wohnen. ich kenn mich inne müggelz übrigens janz jut aus, fallst Du mal aufn Nachmittag schnell los willst. Is ja nich weit von uns aus. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (10. Dezember 2012)

ach ach,,,,nachbarin. Wink mal rüber von BAHR Nähe 



Jule Schmule schrieb:


> @ VeloWoman: mir dolcht ja gerade, dass wa  inna selben Ecke wohnen. ich kenn mich inne müggelz übrigens janz jut  aus, fallst Du mal aufn Nachmittag schnell los willst. Is ja nich weit  von uns aus. :-D



Hmm..ja..innerhalb der Woche bin ich ja vor 18:30Uhr leider nicht abkömmlich. Was schon das allerfrüheste ist. Immer diese Arbeit die dem Biken dazwischen kommt ^^


----------



## froonium (10. Dezember 2012)

@VeloWoman und @Jule Schmule auch nicht schlecht, da wohnen wir alle in der gleichen ecke


----------



## Jule Schmule (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bei mir ist es Arbeit und Studium. Das beschäftigt mich die ganze Woche. Deshalb nehme ich mir am WE einen Tag, um mir den Kopf im Wald frei zu kurbeln.

Aber ab 19:00 Uhr können wir ja für die kommenden wärmeren Jahreszeiten festhalten. :-D

Ick winke Dir zurück.


----------



## VeloWoman (10. Dezember 2012)

Jule Schmule schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir ist es Arbeit und Studium. Das beschäftigt mich die ganze Woche. Deshalb nehme ich mir am WE einen Tag, um mir den Kopf im Wald frei zu kurbeln.
> 
> Aber ab 19:00 Uhr können wir ja für die kommenden wärmeren Jahreszeiten festhalten. :-D
> 
> Ick winke Dir zurück.




Aber sowas von


----------



## Jule Schmule (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie cool. Ich freu mich schon voll auf die Touren mit Euch Mädels.


----------



## VeloWoman (10. Dezember 2012)

Huhu..der gute Nills hat so ne geniale Idee für Samstag. Wer ist dabei? Vielleicht sogar eigene Frauenwertung..los Mädels!

Rodelspring Cup


----------



## Jule Schmule (11. Dezember 2012)

Wäre das etwas für Dich? Ich wollte Samstag klettern gehen. Bin sonst eher so in der CC-Fraktion unterwegs.


----------



## Jule Schmule (11. Dezember 2012)

Wir  könnten aber am Sonntag Mittag eine kleine Runde durch die Müggelz drehen.


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Dezember 2012)

Jule Schmule schrieb:


> Wäre das etwas für Dich? Ich wollte Samstag klettern gehen. Bin sonst eher so in der CC-Fraktion unterwegs.




Rodeln....nix downhill..obwohl DH Rodeln halt ^^

Ich bin aus der Marathon Fraktion  
Joah.....Sonntag hört sich super an (wenn mein Arsch nicht zu blau ist vom samstag...lach)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule Schmule (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann zieh Dir Deine Winterreifen (Spikes) auf. Wir treffen uns um 11:30 an der Fußgängerbrücke Firlstraße, okeee? Platz am Kaisersteg heißt das. Er will mir mein Bild hier nicht einfügen *mist*


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Dezember 2012)

oki.

oh oh...sowas wie spikes habsch ned...egal...dis wird schon och so gehn *hoff*


----------



## Jule Schmule (11. Dezember 2012)

ok cool, falls noch wer mit will, melde sie sich :-D


----------



## MissPepper (15. Dezember 2012)

Hey Mädels 

Ich hoffe Euch allen geht's gut! Was ist eigentlich mit unserer Glühwein-schlürf-Tour?
Also ich hab jetzt Zeit...muss Montag nur noch etwas Bürokram erledigen....und dann habe ich Urlaub bis Ende des Jahres! Also auch wenn Ihr biken wollt, ich (und auch mein Schatz-falls wir einen Guide brauchen  ) bin dabei...gerne auch vormittags!!!

 @Jule Schmule: cool, dass Du uns gefunden hast...wir werden immer mehr...geil!!!


----------



## Jule Schmule (15. Dezember 2012)

Hi MissPepper, kommt doch einfach morgen Vormittag mit :-D


----------



## MissPepper (15. Dezember 2012)

Rodeln bei der Matschepampe??? Ich weiß nicht so recht...oder geht Ihr biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (15. Dezember 2012)

...ach habs gerade gelesen...Müggelz....mein Freund meint, dass man ohne Spike Reifen keine Chance hat...weil wohl dort alles vereist ist...


----------



## Jule Schmule (15. Dezember 2012)

achso, ich hab spikes. werde aber überlegen, ob ich die aufziehe. bis dahin sind die ja kaputt. die straßen sind ja frei


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2012)

also ich bin für morgen raus. Im Wald kann man kaum laufen...eher ein schwieriges schwimmen.

Und ja, wir waren rodeln...Irre geil! froni und ich haben uns köstlich amüsiert!!!!


----------



## froonium (15. Dezember 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Und ja, wir waren rodeln...Irre geil! froni und ich haben uns köstlich amüsiert!!!!



und wie... das war einfach nur genial...  und meinen Zeitrekord muss ersteinmal jemand überbieten


----------



## Jule Schmule (15. Dezember 2012)

@ VeloWoman: ich will morgen auch unbedingt los. unser date steht :-D


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2012)

Jule Schmule schrieb:


> @ VeloWoman: ich will morgen auch unbedingt los. unser date steht :-D


 

Hmm?? Also ich bin raus 
Kein durchkommen im Wald.


----------



## MissPepper (15. Dezember 2012)

Wow Ihr ward echt rodeln...gabs denn noch Schnee?


----------



## froonium (15. Dezember 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Wow Ihr ward echt rodeln...gabs denn noch Schnee?



Bevor wir dort gewütet haben lag noch welcher


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MissPepper (15. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe auch ein " Fahrverbot" ausgesprochen bekommen für morgen....Hoffe dass es nächste Woche trocken ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule Schmule (15. Dezember 2012)

@VeloWoman: Na gut. Dann aber wenns wieder besserer Untergrund ist


----------



## Jule Schmule (15. Dezember 2012)

Nächste Woche bin ich schon in Hamburg. Weihnachtsbesuch bei den Ellis *heul*


----------



## froonium (15. Dezember 2012)

oder schneit, dann können wir den jungs nochmal zeigen wie man langsam rodelt...


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch ein " Fahrverbot" ausgesprochen bekommen für morgen....Hoffe dass es nächste Woche trocken ist!


 
Wieso?
Fahren geht doch eh nicht ud er hat ja nicht "Schwimmverbot" gesagt...


----------



## MissPepper (15. Dezember 2012)

...  stimmt ...werd es gleich nochmal anmerken


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Girls und Gören 

Hörrah! meine Erkältung klingt ja ab. ich hab außerdem Grund zum feiern - mehr darüber später...

ich war am Freitag eine Stunde beruflich mit dem Rad unterwegs - was könnte besser sein - da war es am Freitag noch trocken (und kalt ja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Principiante, Du verpasst alles!) Hab was merkwürdiges gesehen... hier









  Molecule Man halt - aber schau näher







da war ein Held da im Taucheranzug - der hat glaube ich Kabel gelegt. Ich denke der Molecule Man wird weihnachtlich leuchten?!? Mal schauen, muss da nachts wieder hinfahren.

Hier noch ein Foto von der kleinen Ausfahrt - der Bucht war fast zugefroren. Jetzt wohl nicht mehr!









Ich hätte es lieber kalt und trocken... der Waldboden kann so nicht gefahren werden. Da macht man alles kaputt. 
Aber ich will wieder fahren!


----------



## froonium (23. Dezember 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Girls und Gören
> Hörrah! meine Erkältung klingt ja ab. ich hab außerdem Grund zum feiern - mehr darüber später...



sach mal, wolltest du uns nicht noch irgendwas erzählen???


----------



## froonium (23. Dezember 2012)

welche der damen hätte Lust und Laune eien Anti-Männer-Runde am 26.12. zu starten? Gedacht ist, wie die Herren, den Mauerweg ab zu fahren, allerdings in lungenschonendem Tempo. Sollten wir nach 10km merken das ist zu viel, kürzen wir einfach ab 

Also, wenn es nicht glatt und sibierische Temperaturen sind wollen VeloWoman und meinerseits starten. Los meldet euch...!


----------



## mtbbee (23. Dezember 2012)

froonium schrieb:


> Also, wenn es nicht glatt und sibierische Temperaturen sind wollen VeloWoman und meinerseits starten. Los meldet euch...!



Mein internet Radio Star FM läßt mich alles "miterleben" was Ihr dort oben momentan erdulden müßt . Hier ists heute echt leicht gewesen die WP Punkte zu erstrampeln. Morgen sollen sogar die 20 grad angekratzt werden. Echt alles ganz schön krass. Freitag noch Schneematsch von unten und Regen von oben und jetzt sowas. 

Ende nächster Woche fahren wir wahrscheinlich nach Berlin. Wäre Klasse, wenn ich mich dann Euch anschließen könnte bzw. eine Tour zustande kommt. Im schlimmsten Fall wieder mit HiFi XS alleine  

Euch erstmal schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (23. Dezember 2012)

wuah....also ich weiß aber nicht ob ich genau an DEM Tag soviel Zeit hab. Im allgemeinen finde ich die Tour schick, aber bin dann auch eher von der nicht-Trödel-Fraktion, gerade bei den Temperaturen.
  @mtbbee Naja. also das Wetter ist hier grad so völlig im A***.  Momentan komme ich noch nichtmal die Treppen vom hauseingang runter so spiegelglatt ist es, deshalb sehe ich wenigstens von meiner Seite keine Chnace am nächsten WE. Leider.


----------



## Jule Schmule (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi Mädels, ich wollte mich wenigstens gemeldet haben. Bin über Weihnachten und den Jahreswechsel leider gar nicht in Berlin. Ich würde gern am ersten JanuarWE ne Tour machen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt. Beim letzten Mal hat uns das Glatteis im Wald einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

P.S. Wo gibts hier eigentlich diese Smileys?


----------



## mtbbee (23. Dezember 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ...deshalb sehe ich wenigstens von meiner Seite keine Chnace am nächsten WE. Leider.



Mal abwarten, ab nächsten Sonntag: Sonne und 5 grad (plus) ... ist ja auch noch ne Woche Zeit ... ab morgen geht ja das Tauwetter bei Euch los bei guten Temperaturen aber leider Regen. Sonne bringe ich dann mit


----------



## froonium (23. Dezember 2012)

hm... hab dann wohl was falsch verstanden...   alleine möchte ich aber auch nicht fahren


----------



## mtbbee (23. Dezember 2012)

Jule Schmule schrieb:


> Ich würde gern am ersten JanuarWE ne Tour machen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt.



Jupi, habe die erste Januar Woche Urlaub - Du meinst den 5./6. Januar?
Wenn ja, würde ich mich kurzfristig anschließen, weiß noch nicht so genau, ob ich nicht doch mein Tantchen in Kiel besuchen mag.



Jule Schmule schrieb:


> P.S. Wo gibts hier eigentlich diese Smileys?



hm, die sind bei mir automatisch rechts neben dem Antworten Feld in einem Kästchen Smileys. Allerdings nur direkt im Online Browser, nicht im Tapatalk


----------



## Jule Schmule (23. Dezember 2012)

@mtbbee: cool, würde mich freuen. vll. klappt es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

über die Feiertage versuche eine Stunde für mich frei zu schaufeln und das hat auch dieses Jahr geklappt. Froonium, ich hätte mich gemeldet aber ich war nicht sicher, wann ich Zeit haben würde. Wollte mich nicht verabreden und dann doch absagen müssen.

 Aber es war schön im Waldlein alleine zu sein. Viele waren nicht unterwegs. Hab nur ein Pärchen gesehen. Sonst nur ich und Bäume  










Da war eine Schicht aus Schnee-Eis- Matschpanzer, der gut fahrbar war. Heute war der ganzen Schnee weg. Ich war wieder kurz raus gefahren. 


 Hat wer morgen Zeit? Ich fahr gern nochmal. Kann nicht sehr lange fahren, aber 1-2 Stundchen sind so drin. Meldet Euch!


----------



## MissPepper (26. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei...!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Dezember 2012)

Hey, klasse  Wann könntest Du?


----------



## MissPepper (26. Dezember 2012)

I don't care what time...I'll write you a sms!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar!


----------



## VeloWoman (27. Dezember 2012)

schickes Radl..like like 

Bin heut auch mal wieder ne Arbeitswegradrunde gefahren, muss ja nach dem Pausendezember mal wieder reinkommen.


----------



## Jule Schmule (27. Dezember 2012)

Schickes Rad. LIKE. Schön Mädels, trainiert schon mal ohne mich, ich checke gerade den Harz :-D


----------



## VeloWoman (27. Dezember 2012)

Jule Schmule schrieb:


> Schickes Rad. LIKE. Schön Mädels, trainiert schon mal ohne mich,* ich checke gerade den Harz* :-D


 
auch schön 
BILDAAAAA


----------



## MissPepper (27. Dezember 2012)

Hatten heute mit Hifi XS ne Menge Spaß...war ein richtig toller ride!! Bilder folgen! Meine neuen Radschuhe konnte ich auch gleich einweihen!!  Danke Hifi XS!!!


----------



## VeloWoman (27. Dezember 2012)

Soooooo...fällt mir so ein:

Jemand Bock auf Last Minute...Year biken? Habe da noch ne Pulle Rotkäppchen vom Rodel Cup zu stehen, die am 31.12 gerne schon frühzeitig geöffnet werden möchte.

Wohin? Noch kein Plan, aber lustig und gemütlich 2 Stündchen plus Pause. Wer wäre dabei? (also falls es nicht regnet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (27. Dezember 2012)

...kann das erst Last minute entscheiden


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Dezember 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Soooooo...fällt mir so ein:
> 
> Jemand Bock auf Last Minute...Year biken? Habe da noch ne Pulle Rotkäppchen vom Rodel Cup zu stehen, die am 31.12 gerne schon frühzeitig geöffnet werden möchte.
> 
> Wohin? Noch kein Plan, aber lustig und gemütlich 2 Stündchen plus Pause. Wer wäre dabei? (also falls es nicht regnet)



Hi Velofrau   Du und ich - wir sind immer noch nicht zusammen gefahren. Aber leider wird's diesmal auch nicht klappen. Wäre aber ganz gern eine G'wood-Runde mit gefahren.  
 @mtbbee    und  Jule Schmule Meldet euch! 5. 6. könnte bei mir was - vielleicht klappt's.  @Jule  'ich checke gerade den Harz'  ha! NEID! 

@ Miss Pepper - das war wieder klasse. Bis bald!


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mädels'!  

Es ist jetzt bei uns 7.45h, schon 26° und ich guck hier neidisch im Forum.

...man, ich will auch mal wieder...


Fahrt mal bitte ne' Runde für mich mit!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## VeloWoman (28. Dezember 2012)

@HiFi XS  oda Plänterwald ?? Auch gaaaanz kleine für wenig Zeit habende


----------



## froonium (28. Dezember 2012)

@_VeloWoman_ wenn ich darf bin cih gerne beim last minute biken dabei. 

@Principiante genieße noch die ruhe! Freue mich auf baldiges wiedersehen...

falls jemand silvester noch keinen plan hat (glaub ich zwar nicht aber ein versuch isses wert ) wollte mit dem bike zum brandenburgr tor, nur drumherum, nicht in die masse! vielleicht mag jemand mitkommen


----------



## VeloWoman (28. Dezember 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Soooooo...fällt mir so ein:
> 
> Jemand Bock auf Last Minute...Year biken? Habe da noch ne Pulle Rotkäppchen vom Rodel Cup zu stehen, die am 31.12 gerne schon frühzeitig geöffnet werden möchte.
> 
> Wohin? Noch kein Plan, aber lustig und gemütlich 2 Stündchen plus Pause. Wer wäre dabei? (also falls es nicht regnet)



UPDATE

Aaaalso....es gibt auch Fruchtsaft ^^
Geplant ist jetzt die Wuhle und Plänterwald-Ecke und der Start so pimadaumen 10-11Uhr.


----------



## MissPepper (28. Dezember 2012)

...so wie es im Moment aussieht, bin ich dabei!


----------



## VeloWoman (28. Dezember 2012)

jajaja *hüpf*

Saft oder sekt ?  ...und sag jetzt nüscht Falsches


----------



## MissPepper (28. Dezember 2012)

..ääähhh...ich bin für "S"

Also Puppe...eigentlich trinke ich Sekt nicht so gern...aber, da Silvester ist...ist Sekt ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule Schmule (28. Dezember 2012)

So schön war es heute, teilweise voll vereist zum Wurmberg hoch


----------



## Jule Schmule (28. Dezember 2012)

So, nun mit Anhang


----------



## Jule Schmule (28. Dezember 2012)

also war echt schön um am 5./6. gern ne Tour. Bei Bedarf in die Müggelz oder auch so in der Stadt, um Euch alle persönlich kennenzulernen


----------



## MissPepper (28. Dezember 2012)

...das sieht ja echt toll aus...Neid ...wünsch Dir dort noch ne tolle Zeit!! Am 5./6. Januar sieht es bei mir schlecht aus...evtl. könnte ich am 6. ne Runde drehen...aber das kann ich dann erst spontan entscheiden...die ersten beiden Januarwochen sind bei mir jobtechnisch Hardcore  ! Aaaaaber dann wird es hoffentlich entspannter!


----------



## mtbbee (30. Dezember 2012)

Sind gerade auf dem Weg nach Berlin ... Morgen werd' ich dann wohl mit Männe den Grunewald umgraben, hoffentlich wirds nicht so fangomässig wie im Süden, hab' die Pampe echt satt  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja bzw gleiches zu Neujahr.
Im Laufe der Woche dann nach Kiel und rechtzeitig zum 5.1. zurück. Wenn da was bei Euch geht wäre es super.
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und ich hoffe, dass ich dann ab und an bei Euren Touren dabei sein kann.


----------



## Jule Schmule (30. Dezember 2012)

also meine lieben schlammwütigen damen. ich will am 6.1., das wäre nächsten sonntag eine tour fahren. ich werde - auch allein - die müggelberge unsicher machen. treffpunkt wäre um 11:30 in 12459 Berlin, Laufener Straße, Platz am Kaisersteg. wer will kann auch direkt an den müggelz einsteigen. dann wäre um 12:00 uhr treffpunkt am schlossplatz in köpenick.

ich würde so 30 km abreißen, Dauer ca. 3 Stunden. Ich bin warmen Tee mit :-D

würde mich über Mitfahrerinnen (und auch dazugehörige Herren) sehr freuen



Einen guten Rutsch morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (30. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja....also wenn ich nicht zu kaputt bin, bin ich dabei...ich sag mal aktuell bin ich zu 80% dabei


----------



## MissPepper (1. Januar 2013)

Mädels,

Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes, gesundes und glückliches neues Jahr... 
Bin froh Euch zu kennen...bzw. Euch dieses Jahr kennenzulernen (mtbbee und Jule Schmule)...und hoffe, dass wir viele tolle Touren und Rides haben werden...so wie wir sie 2012 schon hatten!

 @la_ruota: Danke Euch für für die tolle Tour am 30.12.12!
 @VeloWoman und froonium: Danke für den Silvester Ride...ich hatte viel Spaß!


----------



## mtbbee (2. Januar 2013)

Erstmal Gesundes Neues Jahr Euch Allen
Tja, nun sitze ich beim Atu und warte auf die Reparatur vom Golfi, Fahrt nach Norden ist somit ins Wasser gefallen. Hat denn jemand die nächsten Tage Zeit und vor Allem bei dem Mistwetter Lust den Grunewald ein wenig gemeinsam umzugraben? Wenn's Auto wieder in Ordnung ist, dann kann ich mich auch gerne mal ans andere Ende der Stadt bewegen 
Würde mich freuen, wenn was geht, wenn nicht, muss ich wohl alleine Winterpokalpunkte sammeln


----------



## MissPepper (2. Januar 2013)

Bist Du am Sonntag (6.) auch noch da?


----------



## VeloWoman (2. Januar 2013)

Muss mich leider um Papierkram kümmern und habe keine Ahnung wie lang das dauert...

btw Warst nu schon mal bei havelbäcker?


----------



## la_ruota (2. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung/dem Winterschlaf zurückmelden. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle besinnliche Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr?

Am 06.01. habe ich leider keine Zeit... 
Wann wäre denn die nächste Gelegenheit?

Grüße an alle unbekannten und bekannten Gesichter!


----------



## mtbbee (2. Januar 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Bist Du am Sonntag (6.) auch noch da?


Ja, aber nur bis Nachmittag. Müggelberge sind für So zu weit - Sa wäre ich dabei - ich hoffe da eben auf ein anderes Mal - wäre super interessant für mich.



VeloWoman schrieb:


> Muss mich leider um Papierkram kümmern und habe keine Ahnung wie lang das dauert...
> 
> btw Warst nu schon mal bei havelbäcker?



Meld' Dich bitte, wenn Du Luft hast

Morgen oder Fr - ich nehme den in Halensee auf dem Weg zum Stadler - hoffe, die sind alle gleich gut


----------



## MissPepper (2. Januar 2013)

...ich glaub dann muss ich Jule Schmule absagen...oder wir treffen uns alle auf ne Runde Grunewald. Jule Schmule wärst Du dabei? Möchte mtbbee so gerne endlich mal treffen...klappt schon seit Monaten nicht...


----------



## froonium (2. Januar 2013)

Würde mich auch gerne mtbbee's runde in den grunewald anschließen...


----------



## mtbbee (2. Januar 2013)

Ach Mädels, Ihr lasst mich richtig rot werden 
 @Jule Schmule könntest Du nicht wirklich Samstag? 
 @HiFi XS melde Dich doch bitte, wenn Du aus dem Urlaub zurück bist 

Also dann gutes Nächtle 

P.S. was ist denn so Eure normale Uhrzeit zum Losfahren? So nach dem späteren Aufstehen? 
Wird ja weiterhin die ganze Zeit leicht nieseln, daher dachte ich so an 2-3 Stunden Fahrzeit ? Aber eigentlich egal, Hauptsache wir nehmen gemeinsam ein wenig Fango


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule Schmule (3. Januar 2013)

dann komme ich auch in den grunewald am sonntag. wann und wo soll ich sein?


----------



## Jule Schmule (3. Januar 2013)

@ mtbbee. ich könnte dir auch am samstag die müggelz zeigen. können wir dann um 10 oder 11:30 los?


----------



## Jule Schmule (3. Januar 2013)

das wird ja ein trainingswochenende  freue mich sehr, euch alle endlich einmal vor der nase zu haben. bin auch sehr gespannt auf 2013


----------



## mtbbee (3. Januar 2013)

@Jule Schmule,

war vorhin nochmals beim ATU : Golfi wird erst Samstag fertig ... Wenn nicht morgen doch noch was positives passiert, dann könnte ich nur Sa. Grunewald - für ne Radtour erst nach Köpenick reicht meine Kondi noch nicht .

11:30 hört sich aber gut an 

Laut Wetterbericht wirds zum Glück etwas trockner

 @HiFi XS , schon daheim


----------



## mtbbee (3. Januar 2013)

@froonium, MissPepper, HiFi XS und wer noch Zeit und Lust hat

eben mit Jule Schmule telefoniert: sie ist Sa. im Grunewald mit dabei 

Treffpunkt wäre dann Samstag den 5.1. 11:30 Schmetterlingsplatz - hoffe Zeit ist für Alle ok? Wenn nicht, früher/später ???


----------



## MissPepper (3. Januar 2013)

...kann nur am 06.! Wäre dann am 06.zum Grunewald gekommen...


----------



## mtbbee (3. Januar 2013)

ach her je ....

können dann alle am 6. ? ggf etwas früher? Müsste nur um 15:30 wegen Rückfahrt daheim sein ...


----------



## MissPepper (3. Januar 2013)

Also das wäre total toll...ich wäre bereit zeitig zu kommen...so das es passt!!


----------



## mtbbee (3. Januar 2013)

Wir Mädels sind ja für schnelle Entscheidungen bekannt 

eben mit Jule Schmule telefoniert 

Abgemacht: *6.1. 11:00 Schmetterlingsplatz *dann haben wir schön viel Zeit zum Radfahren, Quatschen, evtl. noch Capu schlürfen oder was uns sonst noch so einfällt 

P.S. Sonntag sinkt sogar die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (3. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid einfach tooooollllllllllllllllll!!! Danke danke danke!!!


----------



## Jule Schmule (3. Januar 2013)

No Problemo, ich bin so gespannt auf Euch Mädels und immer für ne Tour zu haben. Egal wo


----------



## froonium (3. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei.
Was für eine Tour ist denn angedacht? MTB, runterbrettern oder Enduro?

An alle die zum Treffen mit der BVG fahren. Ist ein Treffen am Bahnhof möglich? Hab keinen Plan wo der Schmetterlingsplatz sein soll.


----------



## MissPepper (3. Januar 2013)

...also ich hab nur'n Hardtail...


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo! Sonntag geht auch bei mir. So klappt's ganz gut. Mtbbee und ich sind schon mal in Grunewald zusammen gefahren. Ich würde ganz gern so was ähnliches am Sonntag machen. Wir ihr wisst - mein Fully wurde gestohlen. Dank meiner Versicherung, konnte ich bereits das HiFi XS ersetzen und zwar habe ich mich für ein Trek Lush SL entschieden und möchte super gern das Bike austesten. 

Mein Vorschlag: wir fahren um die 3 Stunden. Die erste Stunde oder so können wir für die, die den Wald da noch nicht kennen, eine Runde G'wald Lite fahren zum kennen lernen. Wenn das reicht, oder zu viel ist, können die Fahrerinnen, die genug gefahren sind dann zurück zum Bahnhof. Wer dann mehr will, fährt Teufelsberg/Drachenberg/Havelhöhen oder ähnliches mit. Was denkt ihr? 

Ich freue mich sehr auf eine Ausfahrt mit Euch!

HiFi


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Januar 2013)

Würde ganz gern die Uhrzeit auf 11:30 verschieben, ich hab was vorher schon vor   ginge das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froonium (3. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ...habe ich mich für ein Trek Lush SL entschieden und möchte super gern das Bike austesten.



Da bin ich doch glatt total neidisch 
Komme ich da mit meinem Hanzz hinterher? Denke mal deines ist einiges leichter!?


----------



## mtbbee (3. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo! Sonntag geht auch bei mir.







HiFi XS schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: wir fahren um die 3 Stunden. Die erste Stunde oder so können wir für die, die den Wald da noch nicht kennen, eine Runde G'wald Lite fahren zum kennen lernen. Wenn das reicht, oder zu viel ist, können die Fahrerinnen, die genug gefahren sind dann zurück zum Bahnhof. Wer dann mehr will, fährt Teufelsberg/Drachenberg/Havelhöhen oder ähnliches mit.



perfekt, so machen wir es - bin bis zum Schluss dabei 




HiFi XS schrieb:


> Würde ganz gern die Uhrzeit auf 11:30 verschieben, ich hab was vorher schon vor   ginge das?



geht - ist eben daheim abgestimmt - bekommen wir hin - werden dann schneller am Abend nach Süden düsen


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Januar 2013)

@froonium: Wir machen eher Tour. Wenn Du mit dem Hanzz noch keine Tour gefahren bist, schlage ich vor, ein Hardtail mitzubringen. Mein Lush ist nicht besonders leicht - da sind noch die mitgelieferten Laufräder und Reifen dran... bekanntlich von Trek nicht von der Leichtbau Ecke ;-)
 @mtbbee  SUPER!


----------



## froonium (3. Januar 2013)

ok, somit wird es mein Hardtail  ich stiebitz dir dann einfch mal dein neuse schmuckstück um ne runde zu drehen


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Januar 2013)

Werde an Euch denken wenn ich mich mit den lange aufgeschobenen und jetzt unter "Androhung" fertig werden müssenden Steuererklärungen der letzten 4 Jahre beschäftige..seufz


----------



## froonium (4. Januar 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Werde an Euch denken wenn ich mich mit den lange aufgeschobenen und jetzt unter "Androhung" fertig werden müssenden Steuererklärungen der letzten 4 Jahre beschäftige..seufz



och schade


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Januar 2013)

. Doppelt.


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Januar 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Werde an Euch denken wenn ich mich mit den lange aufgeschobenen und jetzt unter "Androhung" fertig werden müssenden Steuererklärungen der letzten 4 Jahre beschäftige..seufz



Ah schade! Aber was sein muss, muss sein. Wir treffen uns dann eben ein anderes mal. Ich freue sehr auf unseren Berlin Girls und Gören treffen. :-D


----------



## mtbbee (5. Januar 2013)

Bin mich heute warm gefahren - für morgen 

Also dann bis morgen 11:30 Schmetterlingsplatz - hoffen wir, dass das Wetter so gut wie heute ist


----------



## mtbbee (6. Januar 2013)

Hey Mädels,

hätte zuvor kaum geglaubt, dass sich doch so viele bei diesem Mistwetter motivieren lassen, gemeinsam in die Pedalen zu steigen.
Es hat mir unglaublich viel Spass mit Euch gemacht - danke für den tollen Tag, erholen kann ich mich jetzt im Auto  .
Hoffe, dass ich es mal wieder einrichten kann, mit Euch ein paar Höhenmeter zu erklimmen 

LG und bis zum nächsten Mal

P.S. hatte nicht wer ein paar Bildchen geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (6. Januar 2013)

...Danke Mädels für diese einfach nur geile Tour heute...und der Fangopackung!!! Ihr seid die Besten!

Schickt mir doch Eure Nummer oder Email Addy per PN dann schick ich Euch die Bilder!!


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2013)

Und von mir besondere Dank an mtbbee die für uns eine tolle runde ausgedacht hat. Es war mir eine freude zu sehen, wie die Biene die Anstiege hoch flog. Herrlich.


----------



## Jule Schmule (6. Januar 2013)

Mädels, es war mir eine Ehre, diese Runde mit Euch zu drehen! Sehr geil. 

PN kommen


----------



## MissPepper (6. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir nochmal ein extra Dank an mtbbee...Du warst ein toller Guide!


----------



## mtbbee (6. Januar 2013)

Ihr lasst mich ja schon wieder rot werden  - gerne geschehen, leider kann ich ja nicht so oft dabei sein wie ich möchte, aber sicher bald wieder  - und wir können ja die Berliner Gören Gruppe "Berliner Dolomities" gründen - Pseudonym für viele Höhenmeter im Flachland  Diesmal Havelberge, später Teufelsberg, Drachenberg, Schäferberg, Müggelberge, Rauener Berge, Wehlaberg ... sooo viele schöne Ziele ...


----------



## Jule Schmule (6. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ihr lasst mich ja schon wieder rot werden  - gerne geschehen, leider kann ich ja nicht so oft dabei sein wie ich möchte, aber sicher bald wieder  - und wir können ja die Berliner Gören Gruppe "Berliner Dolomities" gründen - Pseudonym für viele Höhenmeter im Flachland  Diesmal Havelberge, später Teufelsberg, Drachenberg, Schäferberg, Müggelberge, Rauener Berge, Wehlaberg ... sooo viele schöne Ziele ...



 Berliner Dolomities finde ich voll spitze. Danke Du super Guide. kannst ganz in Ruhe rot werden


----------



## mtbbee (7. Januar 2013)

auch wenns noch 2 Wochen hin ist, zwecks Planung, eine Frage in die Runde:

würde sich jemand - *Montag den 21.1. 11:30 Schmetterlingsplatz* - anschließen? 
Wochentag ist zwar nicht ganz so optimal, aber Wochenende geht wahrscheinlich nicht bei mir.
Anschließend vielleicht wieder Schoki, Kaffee, Capu - diesmal bin ich dran


----------



## MissPepper (7. Januar 2013)

...weiß nicht ob es klappt, aber ich versuche mal einen Bürotag einzulegen......Bürotag geht auch 11:30 imWald


----------



## mtbbee (7. Januar 2013)

das wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule Schmule (8. Januar 2013)

ich kann leider nicht. vorlesung.  viel spaß meine lieben.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ... die Berliner GÃ¶ren Gruppe "Berliner Dolomities" grÃ¼nden - Pseudonym fÃ¼r viele HÃ¶henmeter im Flachland  Diesmal Havelberge, spÃ¤ter Teufelsberg, Drachenberg, SchÃ¤ferberg, MÃ¼ggelberge, Rauener Berge, Wehlaberg ... sooo viele schÃ¶ne Ziele ...



 ja! und Ravensberg nicht vergessen.  Die tapfere FlachlÃ¤nderinnern versuchen mitzuhalten. Am Sonntag haben wir ca. 420 HÃ¶henmeter in 2 Stunden Ã¼berwunden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nicht schlecht mit dem Wetter und Schlamm. HÃ¤tte ich alleine nie geschafft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mtbbee schrieb:


> auch wenns noch 2 Wochen hin ist, zwecks Planung, eine Frage in die Runde: wÃ¼rde sich jemand - *Montag den 21.1. 11:30 Schmetterlingsplatz* - anschlieÃen?


 Termin doch sehr suboptimal aber ich sage vorsichtig ja â kann sein, dass ich das hinkriege (gute Idee schÃ¶n jetzt in die Runde zu schmeiÃen - ich versucht's zu regeln). Wie kÃ¶nnte ich nein sagen 
 @MissPepper dann machen wir gemeinsam ein 'BÃ¼rotag'


----------



## HanzDampf (9. Januar 2013)

...

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=nowheels4iy7qg1vxpo4.gif]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mtbbee (9. Januar 2013)

@HanzDampf,

 ein geniales gif 



Jule Schmule schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht. vorlesung.  viel spaß meine lieben.



Vorlesung fällt aus wegen Dauerfrost 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> ja! und Ravensberg nicht vergessen.  Die tapfere Flachländerinnern versuchen mitzuhalten. Am Sonntag haben wir ca. 420 Höhenmeter in 2 Stunden überwunden



Behalten wir im Auge .... sooooviele Berge 




HiFi XS schrieb:


> Termin doch sehr suboptimal aber ich sage vorsichtig ja  kann sein, dass ich das hinkriege (gute Idee schön jetzt in die Runde zu schmeißen - ich versucht's zu regeln). Wie könnte ich nein sagen



Das wäre sowas von erste Sahne  - ich lad Euch auch hinterher auf 'ne Pizza und Heißgetränk ein wenn Ihr wollt  und Zeit habt

wenns zu frostig wird, gebe ich Heizpads für die Zehen aus


----------



## la_ruota (10. Januar 2013)

@HanzDampf: Da hat sich doch heimlich ein Tüp unter die Mädels geschlichen... tse tse tse.... Echt cooles Video!


----------



## HanzDampf (10. Januar 2013)

...heimlich???

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hexe18cq1p.gif]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ... wenns zu frostig wird, gebe ich Heizpads für die Zehen aus




Ich nehme gern die Heizpads! Das Wetter soll frostiger werden


----------



## mtbbee (11. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll frostiger werden



wir suchen uns einfach den günstigsten Wetterbericht raus  - wetter.com sagt für den 21.1. plus 4 grad voraus


----------



## MissPepper (12. Januar 2013)

Hi Mädels, 

Habe eine Interessengemeinschaft für uns erstellt...Ihr habt alle eine Einladung bekommen. So haben wir die Möglichkeit in einem geschützteren Rahmen zu schreiben...keine unerwünschten Kommentare und keine unerwünschten neugierigen Mitleser!  Alle interessierten Ladies können gerne eine Beitrittsanfrage stellen!


----------



## Jule Schmule (13. Januar 2013)

ich habe noch keine anfrage bekommen 

kommt sicher noch. bin immer so ungeduldig


----------



## MissPepper (13. Januar 2013)

Doch habe Dir auch eine geschickt!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Januar 2013)

Hi Mädels - falls jemand spontan heute eine Runde fahren will - sag Bescheid.

Ich würde gern diesen Thread auch  am laufen halten mit der Hoffnung, dass andere Frauen in der Umgebung auf uns stoßt - wie Jule. "The more the merrier".   Interessengemeinschaft finde ich aber auch gut!


----------



## Jule Schmule (13. Januar 2013)

Finde beides sehr gut. Sitze vor den Büchern


----------



## mtbbee (13. Januar 2013)

Jule Schmule schrieb:


> Finde beides sehr gut. Sitze vor den Büchern



 habe heute früh schon meine Englisch Hausaufgaben erledigt  - eine Quälerei  ... zur Entspannung Winterpokalpunkte sammeln - leider bringt Laufen nicht viel


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Januar 2013)

na brav bist'e.  Bin gerad zurück von einer kleinen Runde - ich liebe den Schnee - auch wenn es so wenig ist, und auch die Kälte   Hat Vorteile - die Haufen  (die Fluch aller Berliner-Mtber!!!) frieren ein und die Trails sind nicht matschig   Bike bleibt sauber. Auch das neue Lush gefällt aber wirklich.


----------



## MissPepper (13. Januar 2013)

Englisch Hausaufgaben...so so...müssen wohl wirklich anfangen Englisch zu quatschen auf unseren Touren...dann ist das auch keine Quälerei für Dich!

  @HiFi XS Beides wird natürlich aufrecht erhalten...aber in der Interessengemeinschaft können wir einfach offener schreiben 
Wäre mit Dir gefahren, habe hier aber nicht gelesen  

Nochmal @mtbbee Habe heute auch Punkte gesammelt...auch mit laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (13. Januar 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Englisch Hausaufgaben...so so...müssen wohl wirklich anfangen Englisch zu quatschen auf unseren Touren...dann ist das auch keine Quälerei für Dich!
> 
> @_HiFi XS_ Beides wird natürlich aufrecht erhalten...aber in der Interessengemeinschaft können wir einfach offener schreiben
> Wäre mit Dir gefahren, habe hier aber nicht gelesen
> ...



tja - hatte daran gedacht zu texten dann aber doch nicht gemacht - nächstes mal mache ich das!


----------



## mtbbee (13. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> na brav bist'e.  Bin gerad zurück von einer kleinen Runde - ich liebe den Schnee - auch wenn es so wenig ist, und auch die Kälte   Hat Vorteile - die Haufen  (die Fluch aller Berliner-Mtber!!!) frieren ein und die Trails sind nicht matschig



Dann ist's bei Euch momentan wirklich kälter  - hier alle Trails nur noch matschig ... Meine Laufschuhe konnte ich nur im Keller aufhängen

Bin gespannt auf kommendes Wochenend-Wetter 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Auch das neue Lush gefällt aber wirklich.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> auch wenns noch 2 Wochen hin ist, zwecks Planung, eine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> würde sich jemand - *Montag den 21.1. 11:30 Schmetterlingsplatz* - anschließen?
> Wochentag ist zwar nicht ganz so optimal, aber Wochenende geht wahrscheinlich nicht bei mir.
> Anschließend vielleicht wieder Schoki, Kaffee, Capu - diesmal bin ich dran



Hallo mtbbee - wollte mich nochmal melden. Scheint bei mir zu klappen  Falls es bei Dir doch am WE sein könnte - bitte Bescheid geben. Aber der 21.01. ist gebongt. Wetterhervorsage ist er ernüchternd  .... Hinfahren wird vielleicht gegen Bahnfahren getauscht damit ich eine Tour vorort aushalten kann  oder bis ich die Heizpads von Dir  reinkleben kann


----------



## mtbbee (16. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts denn bei Euch mit dem Schnee aus bzw. wie eisig ists?

Mit meinem Cityrad eiere ich schon seit 3 Tagen auf Spikes zur Firma ... 
Mein Berliner Rad kann ich leider nicht mit Spikes ausrüsten, das die Felgen ja nur für Tubular sind. 
Muß direkt mal in den Wetterbericht schauen, obs noch weitere Schneefälle gibt.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2013)

Ich finde alles hier ohne Spikes fahrbar, wobei ich noch nie Spikes gefahren bin... Ich fahr einfach dann (noch) langsamer


----------



## mtbbee (16. Januar 2013)

dass liest sich ja richtig gut, bin gespannt, was live dann die weiße Pracht her gibt. Hier schnippelts momentan wieder .... Wir könnten ja auch Rodeln gehen


----------



## froonium (16. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> dass liest sich ja richtig gut, bin gespannt, was live dann die weiße Pracht her gibt. Hier schnippelts momentan wieder .... Wir könnten ja auch Rodeln gehen



Dann solltet ihr hier mitmachen... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611373&page=6


----------



## MissPepper (19. Januar 2013)

Haben heute mit  @mtbbee,  @HiFi XS und männlicher Unterstützung die G'woods gerockt...die Strecken waren teilweise recht glatt aber gut fahrbar...war richtig schööön und hat viel Spaß gemacht...tolle Pics haben wir natürlich auch geschossen...diese könnt Ihr in unserer Interessengemeinschaft nachher anschauen
Danke für den tollen ride!!!


----------



## mtbbee (19. Januar 2013)

War doch überrascht, wie wenig Schnee hier ist, habe ja das schlimmste befürchtet ... Aber war schon   
irgendwie müssen wir ja alle falsch ticken um auf diese Weise WP Punkte zu sammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> War doch überrascht, wie wenig Schnee hier ist, habe ja das schlimmste befürchtet ... Aber war schon
> irgendwie müssen wir ja alle falsch ticken um auf diese Weise WP Punkte zu sammeln


 

Mit oder ohne WP-Punkte - ich lieb's in Winter zu fahren!  Mit knappe minus 9 am Drachenberg war das eine kleine Herausförderung. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## MissPepper (20. Januar 2013)

Haben heute gleich nochmal das schöne (eiskalte ) Wetter genutzt und waren fast 5h unterwegs!! Heute gings erst Richtung Rummelsburger See, dann in die Wuhlheide und anschließend Richtung Müggelz!! Es war echt super schön!  Und man glaub es nicht, haben unterwegs Radler getroffen...und ich habe eine weitere Lady für unsere Mädelsrunde kennengelernt!  Ein quasi perfekter Sonntag!!


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Januar 2013)

Und gleich für die Girls gepunktet   Way to go Pepper!


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Januar 2013)

Und noch eine Mtberin für die Gruppe ... doppel


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Januar 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Haben heute gleich nochmal das schöne (eiskalte ) Wetter genutzt...



Heute kurz und gestern schon etwas länger. Und ja, wo war ich ?


----------



## MissPepper (22. Januar 2013)

Sieht nachTreptower Park aus...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (22. Januar 2013)

Nein nein, Du warst glaube ich am Sonntag dort  (nicht so weit vom Park eigentlich).  Vielleicht warst Du auf der anderen Seite...


----------



## MissPepper (22. Januar 2013)

Jaaaaaa Rummelsburger See


----------



## mtbbee (23. Januar 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa Rummelsburger See



Ist's wahr? Ist ja unglaublich wie Berlin sich verändert hat - nicht wieder zu erkennen. Ostkreuz bin ich früher ausgestiegen und zur Strahlauer Allee in die Lehrstätte gelaufen. 
So ein Wochenende ist immer einfach viel zu kurz


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Januar 2013)

Ja Pepper, Rummelsburger Bucht.Mich wundert's dass der Einkaufswagen auf dem Eis unbemerkt da rum steht.


----------



## MissPepper (26. Januar 2013)

...hach Mädels was war das heute fürn geiles Wetter...sind heute auf'm Rummelsburger See gefahren...ohne Spikereifen! Das war einfach Spaß pur...Stationen des heutigen Tages waren: Stralau- also Rummelsburger See...dann zur Spree rüber... durch'n Treptower Park und dann am Havel Kanal entlang...3h sind zusammen gekommen...und damit auch wieder ein paar Punkte für unser Team

Würde morgen evtl. auch fahren...aber nur ne kleine chillige Runde Also wenn jemand Lust auf ne Mädelsrunde hat, meldet Euch per Interessengemeinschaft, PN, Sms, Whatsapp oder gebt Rauchzeichen

MissPepper


----------



## MissPepper (3. Februar 2013)

So Punktekonto für die "Berlin City Girls" aufgefüllt ...aber irgendwie habe ich festgestellt, dass unser Team ein bißchen schwächelt...das müssen wir unbedingt ändern!!!
 Wer hat Lust auf einen Nightride diese Woche...habe so an Dienstag gedacht...dann kann ich auch endlich mein neues Licht ausprobieren!


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Februar 2013)

Hi Miss Pepper - wegen Grippe pausiere ich. Aber keine Sorge - Punkten werde ich bald wieder.


----------



## MissPepper (3. Februar 2013)

Ja Du ruh Dich erstmal noch aus...bist ja eh die Spitzenreiterin!


----------



## la_ruota (4. Februar 2013)

Ich bin ja schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren. Also würde ich wahnsinnig gerne. Montag oder Dienstag kann ich aber nicht. Gibt's Alternativen?


----------



## MissPepper (4. Februar 2013)

.. @la_ruota: Freitag würde noch gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la_ruota (4. Februar 2013)

Na denn... Hoffen wir mal auf's passende Wetter


----------



## MissPepper (4. Februar 2013)

Ich bin flexibel...hab 14:00 noch Telefonkonferenz und dann hab ich Wochenende!


----------



## mtbbee (7. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand morgen, also Freitag vielleicht wieder Heimarbeitstag  und /oder Lust/Zeit für eine Runde? Wettermäßig lasse ich mich mal überraschen - hoffe, nur nicht zu


----------



## VeloWoman (7. Februar 2013)

Also wetter war hier die letzten 5 tage supergeil! leicht frostig aber die Sonne..seufz... Bin am Samstag oben Spandau und werde dann aufm Heimweg evt. mal kurzen GWood-durchfahrtsstop machen. Unter der Woche geht ja bei mir leider icht.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Februar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen, also Freitag vielleicht wieder Heimarbeitstag  und /oder Lust/Zeit für eine Runde? Wettermäßig lasse ich mich mal überraschen - hoffe, nur nicht zu



Samstag oder Sonntag geht gar nicht? Freitag eher zu sehr kurzfristig....


----------



## MissPepper (7. Februar 2013)

Könnte morgen leider erst gegen 17:00/17:30...:-/


----------



## mtbbee (7. Februar 2013)

ok, dann Samstag 11:30 h wenns das Wetter her gibt?


----------



## MissPepper (7. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei...


----------



## VeloWoman (7. Februar 2013)

ohoh...Ihr bösen Mädchen und ich bin auch noch in der Ecke da..hmmm....wo trefft Ihr Euch?

Muss nur zwischen 10 und 14Uhr mal bei meinem Fahrradfritzen in Spandau aufkreuzen wegen RR Entscheidung...das neue Baby kommt ja Ende des Monats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. Februar 2013)

Wollen wir wieder 11:30 Schmetterlingsplatz? Nur mal so als Vorschlag ....
Schaffst Du das  @VeloWoman? 
Hier ist ja echt kaum Schnee (bis jetzt) - bin begeistert 

Edit: letzter Satz von gestern hat sich leider überholt


----------



## VeloWoman (8. Februar 2013)

Ja denke 11:30uhr ist ok. Werde aber nur kurz mitkommen und dann weiter Richtung Spandau. Darf gerade nicht so dolle schwitzen..irgentwie krepelt dane Erkältung bei mir rum die nicht raus und nicht weg will.

Und Miss pepper..Anreise via Bahn? Ich werde wohl via neukölln und Südkreuz mir den radelnden Weg zum Schmetterling "suchen"


----------



## MissPepper (8. Februar 2013)

Mädels ich freu mich auf Euch und unsere Runde morgen!  

 @mtbbee: Kommt Dein Mann morgen mit? Werde morgen wahrscheinlich alleine kommen, meiner hat keine Lust wieder nur mit Frauen zu fahren...und sein Vorbau wird auch gerade farblich aufgefrischt.


----------



## VeloWoman (8. Februar 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> @_mtbbee_: Kommt Dein Mann morgen mit? Werde morgen wahrscheinlich alleine kommen, meiner hat keine Lust wieder nur mit Frauen zu fahren...und sein Vorbau wird auch gerade farblich aufgefrischt.


 
na endlich..dachte schon Ihr seid siamesische Zwillinge 

hahaha.....neuer BH fürs Radl ?


----------



## MissPepper (8. Februar 2013)




----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Wollen wir wieder 11:30 Schmetterlingsplatz? Nur mal so als Vorschlag ....
> Schaffst Du das  @_VeloWoman_?
> Hier ist ja echt kaum Schnee (bis jetzt) - bin begeistert
> 
> Edit: letzter Satz von gestern hat sich leider überholt



Hallo Ladies 

Bin Donnertag mit dem single Speeder von Wannsee nach K'berg gefahren (Strasse) - hatte einen Termin und bin den ganzen Weg zurück gefahren. War schön wieder auf dem Rad zu sein. Heute früh beim Schnee bin ich wieder einige km gefahren. Das war alles ganz schön und auch ein guter Test, aber leider denke ich, dass ich noch nicht soweit erholt bin, dass ich morgen 4 Stunden fahren soll. ich hab noch etwas Husten - irgendwie sagt meine innere Stimme - 'ruhig angehen lassen'.  


 Wer lieber eine nette Hausrunde mit mir (1,5 - 2 Stunden) fahren will, sag Bescheid bitte! Will morgen fahren, aber nach G'wood & zurück ist noch für mich eine Nummer zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (8. Februar 2013)

komme alleine - werde aber wahrscheinlich noch den Spike LRS montieren - ist mir zu rutschig wie es momentan ausschaut. Kurze Teatfahrt heute - der nasse Schnee pappt das Reifenprofil zu.


----------



## MissPepper (8. Februar 2013)

Also wenn man Spikereifen braucht, bin ich raus! Dann fahr ich wohl eher Straße und leichtes Gelände!


----------



## mtbbee (8. Februar 2013)

ich bin wirklich kein Maßstab - bin eine echter Angsthase bei sowas


----------



## MissPepper (8. Februar 2013)

Ok, ich frag gleich Olli nochmal was er dazu sagt wenn er wieder da ist...er hat in der Hinsicht immer recht...dann werde ich entscheiden...ich schreib dann ne whatsapp.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2013)

Hey Bee - so heftig ist es wirklich nicht. War unterwegs heute als noch mehr Schnee lag. Die Strassen sind alle frei. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Spikes nötig sind. Aber ok, ich fahre nie mit Spikes. Es liegt hier einfach nicht so viel Schnee. Unten im Wald bestimmt etwas mehr aber...


----------



## MissPepper (8. Februar 2013)

Also Schatzi sagt ich kann auch ohne fahren...also bleibt alles wie besprochen...freu mich auf Euch!!


----------



## mtbbee (8. Februar 2013)

schaut so in Berlin Süd aus


----------



## MissPepper (8. Februar 2013)

Ach Du glaubst es nicht...in Lichtenberg schneit es nicht einmal... verrückte Welt! Naja wenn's nicht geht dreh ich um


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ...Kurze Teatfahrt heute - der nasse Schnee pappt das Reifenprofil zu.



Ah, Mtbbee Du bist schon hier!  Also, kannst Du für Dich natürlich am besten einschätzen.   In der Tat gibt es dort im Wald mehr Schnee als hier in der Innenstadt. Die Gewässer waren auch alle dort gefroren.


----------



## mtbbee (8. Februar 2013)

hier noch ein Bild vom Radweg Clayallee/Potsdamer Strasse 
momentan - 1.5 grad - vielleicht tauts ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (8. Februar 2013)

Ich probiers morgen einfach aus...


----------



## VeloWoman (8. Februar 2013)

man man man....einmal ne Stunde nicht online und hier tobt das Leben.

Spikes habe ich auch nicht, dann eben Bremsen zu und rutschen 
Fahrn tu ich auf jeden Fall..muss ja eh nach Spandau. Im Wald werde ich ja dann sehen wie es ausschaut. Vor Ort habe ich max ne Stunde Zeit..voller terminplan am samstag


----------



## mtbbee (8. Februar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Also, kannst Du für Dich natürlich am besten einschätzen.



kennst doch meine Reifen - die haben kein richtiges Profil ...  nur gut für Sand 


Ihr seit ja echt hart im Nehmen,unter dem Motto "mehr als Hinfallen kann ich ja nicht"  
also dann bis morgen - freue mich auch


----------



## MissPepper (9. Februar 2013)

Hui das war heute ne Runde Mit VeloWoman zum Grunewald und dort dann mit mtbbee weiter...im Schnee fahren ist echt der Wahnsinn!  Anschließend gings dann alleine zurück nach Lichtenberg! Danke Euch beiden für die tolle Tour...den Abend werde ich wohl vor'm Fernseher ganz gemütlich verbringen.


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2013)

Jep, war wirklich erstklassig ! Sind dann doch noch knappe 600 Höhenmeter geworden. Rad ist auch schon geputzt und geölt und wartet auf den nächsten Einsatz. Gute Erholung und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## mtbbee (10. Februar 2013)

harte Nummer heute - gestern war's ja richtig schön warm, heute 
wieder durch den G'wood gerockt - ziemlich einsam heute - kaum Biker unterwegs
Also bis bald dann mal wieder


----------



## MissPepper (10. Februar 2013)

Oh je...wir waren heut in Bad Saarow am Scharmützelsee...sind 3h gelaufen, war kalt aber sehr sehr schön...meinem Muskelkater hat das Laufen auch gut getan...morgen fahr ich vielleicht wieder ne Runde. War schön mit Dir gestern...freue mich wenn Du wieder hier bist auf eine erneute Tour mit viiiiieeelen Anstiegen  Kommt gut nach Hause


----------



## mtbbee (10. Februar 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Kommt gut nach Hause



Ja, machen wir  und freue mich schon jetzt wenn wir wieder gemeinsam unterwegs sind. 

Bild von gestern: soooo schön können Berliner Wälder - Aussichtspunkte sein


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Ladies! Heute war's  'me, myself and I' auf der Hausrunde. War eigentlich verabredet zum Touren im flachen Gelände gen Norden, aber da ist was dazwischen gekommen und ich konnte nicht. Bin erst dann nach 16:00 raus gefahren - gerade noch Tageslicht mitbekommen. Auf dem Rückweg war es schon dunkel. 


 Heute war das das erste mal seit Wochen wieder auf dem Mountainbike. Das war anstrengen. War gut, dass ich mit Euch gestern nicht gefahren bin. Mein Hardtail fühlte sich an eher wie Blei statt Stahl. Aber nach einer Stunde wurde es besser. Ich liebe den Schnee und die kalte Berliner Luft im Winter. Hier ist alles vereist durch die ganzen Fußgänger. Aber war eigentlich besser auf dem Rad als zu Fuß. War alles gut fahrbar. Gestern war ich auf der gleichen Strecke laufen. Das war sehr rutschig.  Auf dem Bike ging es viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (12. Februar 2013)

Hey Ladies, 

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag mit auf ne Tour zu kommen? Gruppe gemischt, Route ist Richtung Kleinmachnow, Dreilinden usw.! Sagt einfach Bescheid, genaue Daten bekommt Ihr dann per PN oder Sms. 

MissPepper


----------



## VeloWoman (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin raus....kaffee/Kuchen Termin


----------



## mtbbee (13. Februar 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Wer hat Lust am Sonntag mit auf ne Tour zu kommen?



Hier, ich  ... nur zu weit weg 

Damit Ihr wisst, wie gut es Euch geht oder HiFi XS wird sagen: ich will in den Schnee  - Bilder vom Weg zur Arbeit ... Luxus pur: geräumte Strassen und Radwege 













Also Mädels, dann bis zum nächsten Mal ... Berlin ist wieder in Planung  - mal gucken obs klappt


----------



## MissPepper (13. Februar 2013)

Hey mtbbee...schön von Dir zu lesen Mensch wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?  Hihi hier hat es in der Nacht auch geschneit....aber ist schon alles wieder weg getaut! Von mir aus kann jetzt auch der Frühling kommen!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Februar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Hier, ich  ... nur zu weit weg
> 
> Damit Ihr wisst, wie gut es Euch geht oder HiFi XS wird sagen: ich will in den Schnee  - Bilder vom Weg zur Arbeit ... Luxus pur: geräumte Strassen und Radwege
> 
> ...



Das sieht so super schön aus    Dein Surly ist auch hubsch!!!! Jetzt verstehe ich, warum Du Spikes fährst  




mtbbee schrieb:


> Also Mädels, dann bis zum nächsten Mal ... Berlin ist wieder in Planung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja! Freue mich und hoffe, dass es bald wieder klappt. 

LG von
HiFi


----------



## froonium (14. Februar 2013)

Was nehmt ihr bei diesem Wetter für Handschuhe zum fahren? Mir frieren die Pfoten ab. Oder sie schwitzen weil zu warme Handschuhe 

Fährt morgen jemand beim Night Ride 7 mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (14. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann morgen nicht...bin noch unterwegs...dabei will ich endlich mal mein neues Licht ausprobieren!

Zum Thema Handschuhe kann ich sagen,  dass ich welche hab die so eher mitteldick sind...mit den bin ich bis jetzt ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Hatte nur wenige Male kurz mal kalte Finger...sobald ich sie bewegt habe waren sie wieder warm

LG vom Züricher Flughafen


----------



## MissPepper (17. Februar 2013)

Hatten heute eine tolle Tour....sind mal eine ganz andere Strecke gefahren mit netten Herren aus' m Forum...hat echt Spaß gemacht...aber rutschig war es 

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt würde ich Mittwoch nach Dienstschluss fahren...who else wants to ride the bike?


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Februar 2013)

heute war ich auch unterwegs in netter Begleitung. Es liegen aber einige Fahrkumpels mit der Grippe flach... Heute habe ich endlich wieder Kraft in den Beinen gehabt. Bin auch jetzt wieder im Kraftraum - das hat mir gefehlt.


----------



## froonium (18. Februar 2013)

@MissPepper (natärlich auch alle andern): Interesse beim Critica Mass Berlin ( http://www.facebook.com/events/474579232606601/ )an diesem Freitag mitzufahren? Wolltest doch mal dein neues Licht ausprobieren  WEiß allerdings nicht wie das abläuft und wohin es geht, habe noch nicht mitgemacht...


----------



## MissPepper (19. Februar 2013)

@froonium: Hab mir dass mal angeschaut...weiß nicht ob das so mein Ding ist...das ist ja einfach nur platt durch Berlin fahren und das auch noch in einer großen Gruppe  Aber evtl. ne Runde mit Gelände...das könnte ich mir überlegen!


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2013)

Hat wie gesagt ein mini-tour am sonntag mitgemacht - um langsam wieder fit zu werden. Diese Grippe hat es in sich - fühlte mich dieser Woche wieder nicht so fit - bin eher nur kurzen Strecken und ein bisschen laufen gegangen.  Hier meine Track-Stand-Übung   Wisst Ihr wo das hier ist?


----------



## VeloWoman (22. Februar 2013)

schicket Bild 

hmm...an einem Kanal..hätte ja so getippt hinter Bellevue die Ecke


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2013)

Kein Kanal, ein See

.


----------



## MissPepper (22. Februar 2013)

Ist das Prenzl'berg?


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Februar 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> schicket Bild
> 
> hmm...an einem Kanal..hätte ja so getippt hinter Bellevue die Ecke



Danke! aber trotzdem...nö!



MissPepper schrieb:


> Ist das Prenzl'berg?



leider auch nicht



4mate schrieb:


> Kein Kanal, ein See
> 
> .



Du bist zwar (soweit ich das beurteilen kann ) kein 'BerlinCityGirl' aber deine Antwort (die jetzt weg ist....) war punktgenau richtig. 


Hier ist noch was für euch .... Es gab am Wochende Besuch aus dem Forum   und wir haben am Samstag was gaaanz anderes gemacht... Grünewald zu Fuß erkundigt.   Oben auf dem Drachenberg haben wir das hier gefunden!  Es war auch bitter kalt da oben. Minus 5 und windig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (26. Februar 2013)

Yippee yippee die Radtrikots sind da...! Wer von Eucb hatte auch eins bestellt?


----------



## mtbbee (26. Februar 2013)

Hui liegt im Gwood viel Schnee ... bevor Frau Holle endlich in Rente geht  gabs hier nochmals kräftig Neuschnee. Wochenende sieht nach Strassen rollen aus  aber besser als nix. Taut jetzt kräftigst.




MissPepper schrieb:


> Yippee yippee die Radtrikots sind da...! Wer von Eucb hatte auch eins bestellt?



 Sommer + Winter = geniale Aktion - sehen erstklassig aus: Motiv -und Farbzusammenstellung gefallen mir total - wollte das kuschlige Wintertrikot gar nicht ausziehen.


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2013)

Sonntag wird in Grunewald gegen mittag gefahren. Wer mit will bitte pn schicken


----------



## MissPepper (3. März 2013)

Schade...heute steht leider erst Geburtstagsbrunch aufm Plan und dann Kaffee trinken (auch wegen Geburtstag) mit meiner Mom...wäre gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Schade...heute steht leider erst Geburtstagsbrunch aufm Plan und dann Kaffee trinken (auch wegen Geburtstag) mit meiner Mom...wäre gerne mitgekommen.



Hab gesehen, dass Du doch dann aktiv warst   Heute war einfach hammer schön. War viele Stunden draussen (auch wenn die reine Fahrzeit weniger war) und hab den Tag sehr genossen. Von mir aus, könnte die Sonne jeden Tag so lange scheinen


----------



## MissPepper (3. März 2013)

@HiFi XS Ja sind dann doch noch ne Runde gefahren...nachdem alles "erledigt" war!
Das Wetter macht einfach noch mehr Lust auf's biken! Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch fahren nach Dienstschluss...also wenn noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat meldet Euch per PN oder Whatsapp.


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> @_HiFi XS_ Ja sind dann doch noch ne Runde gefahren...nachdem alles "erledigt" war!
> Das Wetter macht einfach noch mehr Lust auf's biken! Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch fahren nach Dienstschluss...also wenn noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat meldet Euch per PN oder Whatsapp.



Gute Idee  Kannst'e dich auch bei mir melden, wenn Du schluss hast. Vielleicht klappt es dann.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2013)

Hi Ladies - ich war heute auf der Fahrradmesse am Gleisdreieck - hab viele Fixies gesehen viele viele Fixies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  und noch besser einige Bekannten. War nett.

aber....!!!  da gibt es einen trockenen  und schnellen Pumptrack, der sich super fahren lässt. Also, wer noch nie einen Pumptrack gefahren ist, da kannst Du es ausprobieren - da war sogar ein kleiner Junge, der einen mini Roller auf dem Track gefahren ist. Das sah klasse aus  

Morgen geht's im Wald --    Ich muss meine ganze Punkte für die Woche nachtragen. Mache ich morgen 

Krasser Unterschied Wettermässig! Ich bin nach der Messe im treibenden Schnee nach Hause gefahren. Am Dienstag im Plänterwald war es bereits Frühling! Der Berliner-Lauch sprießt schon aus dem Boden. Reicht schon nach Knoblauch


----------



## MissPepper (10. März 2013)

Huhu Ihr Lieben,

War auch fleißig...waren gestern wieder unterwegs...lange unterwegs! Heute wollte ich eigentlich mit Jule Schmule fahren...aber ich denke wir werden es ausfallen lassen...mal schauen was Jule meint. 
 @HiFi XS Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Punkte...dann rutscht unser Team noch weiter nach vorne  freu!

Sobald das Wetter besser ist müssen wir uns unbedingt alle mal wieder treffen...mittlerweile sind wir ja eigentlich ne richtig große Mädelstruppe...nur dass wir alle auf einem Haufen haben hat noch nicht geklappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (10. März 2013)

So ein Mist Hifi..wann warste da? Bin mit Freund gegen 17Uhr dort gewesen..kurz umgeschaut und dann wieder nach Haus gewackelt..  
Hätte man ja fast Hallo sagen können.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> So ein Mist Hifi..wann warste da? Bin mit Freund gegen 17Uhr dort gewesen..kurz umgeschaut und dann wieder nach Haus gewackelt..
> Hätte man ja fast Hallo sagen können.



Hey Velofrau  

Schade! Wobei um 17:00 war ich schon bei Kaffe und Kuchen  
Grünewald war wunderschön! Wie ein Märchenwald. Wir sind relativ früh  rausgefahren, so dass wir auf vielen Trails die ersten Reifenabdrücke hinterlassen konnten. Recht harte Arbeit da der Schnee tief war. Aber nebeneffekt 'warme Hände' war eigentlich willkommen 

Es gab dann später ganz viele Jogger   Fand ich seltsam bei dem Wetter. Aber ja schade Velolady dass wir uns schon wieder verpasst haben!


----------



## MissPepper (16. März 2013)

...so ich bin dann ab jetzt mal mit Rocket Ron unterwegs!  Mal schauen wie der Kumpel sich so macht auf'm Trail morgen!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2013)

Na, und wie fandste die Rockets? Ich bin mit dem Rocket Ron eine Weile gefahren - war nicht so meins. Für Berlin fand ich Racing Ralph (gibt es den noch?) eigentlich besser. Rollt auf der Strasse sehr sauber - Strasse- gibt es hier leider sehr viel von .  

Wow- ihr seid 8 Stunden am Sonntag gefahren? War das viel Strasse? Ich war 3 Stunden unterwegs am Samstag und ich fand es sehr antrengend. Die Wege Abseits und auch an der Strasse entlang waren eisig und teils ziemlich glatt. Wo es nicht eisig war, gab es noch viel Schnee mit einer Eisdecke. Im Wald an der Sonnenseite war es auch so matschig, dass wir so schnell wie möglich Richtung woanders abgehauen sind. Es war aber sehr angenehm von der Temperatur her! Perfekt - nicht zu kalt.


----------



## mtbbee (19. März 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Na, und wie fandste die Rockets?



Wenn ich nicht die Tubulars fahre, dann 2.25 RoRo in Berlin mit einem Luftdruck von 1,9bar. Finde die Teile super, gehen im Sand recht gut, rollen auf der Strasse fix (die 2013er scheinen noch ein wenig schneller), bei leichtem Schlamm ists auch noch ok. Ein wirklicher Schlammreifen ists natürlich nicht. 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wow- ihr seid 8 Stunden am Sonntag gefahren? War das viel Strasse? Ich war 3 Stunden unterwegs am Samstag und ich fand es sehr antrengend.



8h reine Fahrzeit bei den äußeren Umständen sind schon enorm - Hut ab 
Wir waren bei 9.5 grad plus knapp über 4h reine Fahrzeit unterwegs und ich fands auch anstrengend ... Ist eben noch nicht Saison .. wird schon noch 

Habe mit heute früh mal Webcams Berlin angeschaut ... ursprünglich hatten wir Do Abend Berlin geplant, aber brrr .... nee da eiere ich lieber hier unten rum und sammle noch ein paar Winterpokal Punkte. 
Ich schieb Euch mal ein bißchen Sonne und dauerhafte Plusgrade rüber. 
Für mich ist der Winter beendet und das Spikerad hängt an der Kellerdecke weit weg.

Ab Freitag Urlaub, ab zum Gardasee und dann Pfälzer Wald ... Berlin muß warten 

Also bis bald mal wieder und dass es endlich bei Euch besseres Wetter gibt - kann mich kaum erinnern, dass der Winter mal so unendlich war.


----------



## VeloWoman (19. März 2013)

....so ein  ...*kjhsdjkjlskhjkashf*... das hört nicht auf zu schneien..verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (19. März 2013)

Gerade mit Schwiepa telefoniert - schon 10 cm Neuschnee in Zehlendorf ... unglaublich - 

Gerade Bild geschossen in der Mittagspause


----------



## VeloWoman (19. März 2013)

ach die 10cm marke hatte ich heute früh um 7Uhr in Treptow auch schon geknackt


----------



## mtbbee (19. März 2013)

und Schwiepa wollte die Heizung Ende März abschalten  - verrückte Welt und hier scheint die Sonne ins Bürofenster 
wieviel cm habt Ihr denn jetzt ? Laut Wetterbericht gibts sogar Wetterwarnung .. Rodelwettbewerb am Teufelsberg


----------



## VeloWoman (20. März 2013)

na momentan hat es sich beruhigt und es gab konstant 1 Grad Plus die Nacht über. Weniger Schnee ist dadurch aber trotzdem nicht. Weiter so um die 20cm. Nach Ostern solls ja angeblich um die 20 Grad haben..öhmm...oO

Ach übrigens. Heute ist wohl Frühlingsbeginn....


----------



## MissPepper (20. März 2013)

So jetzt mal kurz geantwortet bevor ich weiter arbeiten muss: @HiFi XS Den Reifen find ich super...brauchte unbedingt was, das ich bei der Witterung fahren kann aber dann auch noch wenn es schöner wird.

Bin an den Tourentagen auch immer echt fertig hinterher Da gehts immer nur noch in die Wanne und dann auf die Couch...aber es macht trotzdem einfach verdammt viel Spaß! 
Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub...da werde ich uns noch ein paar Punkte reinfahren...da kann ich ja auch in der Woche solch lange Touren machen. Hoffe das Wetter wird langsam besser dann macht es noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## froonium (20. März 2013)

@MissPepper kann dir Nobby Nic und Racing Raph 4Cross Edition empfehlen. Habe die seid zwei Monaten drauf und alle Bodenbedingungen durch. Liegen super in den Kurven, greifen gut bei schlammigem Boden, auch sand und Straße fahren sich super. Ist allerdings ein Drahtreifen...


----------



## HiFi XS (21. März 2013)

@mtbbee ! Hab mich gefragt wo Du steckst  So sah es heute früh aus!  Ich melde mich später dann...


----------



## HiFi XS (22. März 2013)

@_mtbbee_ - fährst du RoRo eigentlich tubeless? Ich hab öfters Pannen mit dem RoRo (fahr noch einen alten auf dem Winterbike - muss ich auswecheln...)  Schade dass Du nicht nach Berlin gekommen bist! Ich wäre gern mit dir gefahren!
 @_froonium_ - drahtreifen mach ich auch. hab die Conti Verticals als Draht gekauft, weil die so preiswert waren   aber  die fand ich überraschen gut - besonders als relativ leichgewichtler, so kannst du mit wenig Druck im kniffligen Gelände fahren und der seitenhalt ist trotzdem super. Ich fahr zZ die Bontrager krafttraining-special  mit besonders viel rollwiederstand und bodenkontakt - wenn die runter sind ziehe ich die neuen mountainkings auf - sind noch im Karton. Die brauche ich spätestens beim nächsten Ladies Treffen - hoffentlich vorher  - wenn ich wieder da fahren, wo es für mich am meisten Spaß macht 
 @_MissPepper_ Wo fahrst Du am WE? Ich werde auch unbedingt wieder im G'Wood.


----------



## mtbbee (22. März 2013)

@HiFi XS

Ja, RoRo als Faltreifen in der Evo Version TL Ready - also mit Milch

WÃ¤re auch gerne mir Dir/Euch gefahren, nur wenn ich die Wahl habe ... dann lieber Radfahren ohne Winterklamotten ð


----------



## HiFi XS (22. März 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @_HiFi XS_
> 
> Ja, RoRo als Faltreifen in der Evo Version TL Ready - also mit Milch
> 
> Wäre auch gerne mir Dir/Euch gefahren, nur wenn ich die Wahl habe ... dann lieber Radfahren ohne Winterklamotten



komm doch, Du hast immer die Heizpads dabei   So so so schlimm ist es (noch) nicht.  wobei Samstag -9 wieder... hatte wir letztes Mal auf dem Drachenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (22. März 2013)

Neenee die Heizpads sind für die kommende Saison verstaut o.g Bild von heute Mittag - erster Urlaubstag wurde gleich mit Sonne und guten Plusgraden verwöhnt. Schnee ist nur noch in den Bergen 
Ab morgen gibt's ja bei Euch auch Sonne, wenn auch kühler
Die Radsaison ist ja noch lang ....


----------



## MissPepper (23. März 2013)

@HiFi XS Meld Dich umbedingt bei mir...ich fahre mit Dir!!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. März 2013)

Hi Ladies  

Pepper und ich fahren morgen - wir starten etwas später (es wird im lauf des tages auch etwas wärmer...). Wer mit will dann bei Ms Pepper oder bei mir melden!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. März 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @HiFi XS
> 
> Ja, RoRo als Faltreifen in der Evo Version TL Ready - also mit Milch
> 
> WÃ¤re auch gerne mir Dir/Euch gefahren, nur wenn ich die Wahl habe ... dann lieber Radfahren ohne Winterklamotten ð



Also... das finde ich ein kleines bisschen unfair


----------



## HiFi XS (24. März 2013)

@_mtbbee_ - ha! Da hast'e heute was verpasst! Pepper und ich waren sogar auf'm Teufelsberg heute - einige fleißige Freeride-Biene aus dem Unterforum haben eine seiten Strecke präpariert   Das hätte Dir auch gefallen - auch wenn Du deine Winterklammotten nicht mehr sehen kannst! 

MissPepper war sehr tapfer und ist ein Teil der Teufelsberg-Strecke runtergefahren - super gut gemeistert! Pepper hat alles mitgemacht  Von Tiefschnee bis zum Drachenberg rauf und runter - die Trailstrecke wohl bemerkt. Hat mir gut getan, endlich den Schnee gut ausnutzen zu können! 





Dann könnt ihr sehen, wo wir waren und von wo wir hochgefahren sind. War gar nicht so kalt heute, wie gefurchtet.





Unter der Brücke - wir haben die Dirtstrecke nur kurz durchquert - war nicht fahrbar, zu viel Schnee.


----------



## mtbbee (24. März 2013)

Neenee, damit könnt Ihr mich nicht locken  - aber ist doch Klasse, dass Ihr so viel Spass hattet und Höhenmeter sammeln konntet .... 
Bin 3 Tage hier unten unterwegs gewesen, morgen weiter nach Süden über die Alpen hüpfen, Ostern Pfälzer Wald - Abschlusspunkte Winterpokal sammeln und dann schauen wir mal  
Bin dann mal weg und wünsche Euch einen tollen Start ins Frühjahr.    - bin jetzt mal ne Zeit lang Off


----------



## HiFi XS (24. März 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Neenee, damit könnt Ihr mich nicht locken  - aber ist doch Klasse, dass Ihr so viel Spass hattet und Höhenmeter sammeln konntet ....
> Bin 3 Tage hier unten unterwegs gewesen, morgen weiter nach Süden über die Alpen hüpfen, Ostern Pfälzer Wald - Abschlusspunkte Winterpokal sammeln und dann schauen wir mal
> Bin dann mal weg und wünsche Euch einen tollen Start ins Frühjahr.    - bin jetzt mal ne Zeit lang Off



Du Glückspilz - ich wünsche Dir viel Spass. Melde Dich, wenn Du zurück bist.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2013)

Achtung Ladies aus Berlin and Brandenburg (auch an alle die nur mitlesen)!

Schaut Euch bitte den Beitrag über das Ladies Treffen an! Ich bin dabei und suche Mitfahrerinnen bzw. möchte eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Auch für Ladies aus Leipzig und alles südlich von Berlin Richtung Pfalz. 

Die Infos wurden gerade Vorgestern ins Forum gepostet und wenn es so weiter geht wird bald ausgebucht!


----------



## MissPepper (29. März 2013)

Mädels...war heute wiedee Punkte fürn Winterpokal sammeln...ich kann Euch sagen, das war heute nichts für Pussys ! Hatten trotzdem ne Menge Spaß...aber trotzdem wäre es mal wieder schön ohne Schnee zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (30. März 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Mädels...war heute wiedee Punkte fürn Winterpokal sammeln...ich kann Euch sagen, das war heute nichts für Pussys ! Hatten trotzdem ne Menge Spaß...aber trotzdem wäre es mal wieder schön ohne Schnee zu fahren!





Donnerstag, Freitag und heute waren nicht gerade für Weicheier - dieses Eis, Matsch, Schnee, Wasser Gemisch ist eine Herausforderung, macht aber Spaß - die langweiligste Strecken kriegen dadurch einen extra Kick. Wir waren heute 'Urban Riding' - kann ich gut gebrauchen - das fahren ohne clickies ist anstrengend und ich muss alles umlernen.


----------



## mtbbee (2. April 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Ladiestreffen, aber schade, dass diesmal keine Terminabfrage stattfand. Zu dieser Zeit sind wir schon weit weit im Süden im Urlaub und er ist auch nicht verlegbar.

Aber Neustadt ist ein wundervoller Ausgangspunkt für Touren im Pfälzerwald. Hambach war im letzten Jahr oft unser Ausgangsort. Echte Highlights .... Burgruinen, Felsen eher bei Dahn, Türme, lange flowing Trails, knackige Auffahrten ... Jeder wie er will - alles dabei. Freue mich für Euch, dass das Treffen dort stattfinden wird. 
Wir haben diesmal zu Ostern 4 Tage lang den südlichen Pfälzer Wald unsicher gemacht - jetzt ist erstmal Regeneration angesagt - die Gegend ist einfach wunderschön aber teils Knochenarbeit - bzw. gutes Muskeltraining 
Euch ganz viel Spass dort und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf Eure Bilder ... Möglichst eine Helmcam mitnehmen  lohnt sich ...


----------



## mtbbee (9. April 2013)

@ Mädels, auf geht's - schlage vor, wir machen alle mit: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10486640&postcount=1

Wertung Frauen und Männer separat. Gibt keinen Grund zu kneifen, mitmachen ist alles, gewinnen Nebensache


----------



## Principiante (10. April 2013)

Ich komme auch... und feuer Euch an! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## VeloWoman (10. April 2013)

na toll. Bin leider schon verplant


----------



## HiFi XS (10. April 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @ Mädels, auf geht's - schlage vor, wir machen alle mit:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10486640&postcount=1
> 
> Wertung Frauen und Männer separat. Gibt keinen Grund zu kneifen, mitmachen ist alles, gewinnen Nebensache



Ach - am Berg dort fahre ich lieber Bergab - nur so hätte ich eine Chance nicht _SOFORT_ raus zu fliegen   Aber  - bin absolut beeindruckt - unser mtbbee hat die Wertung in 2012 gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (10. April 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ach - am Berg dort fahre ich lieber Bergab - nur so hätte ich eine Chance nicht _SOFORT_ raus zu fliegen   Aber  - bin absolut beeindruckt - unser mtbbee hat die Wertung in 2012 gewonnen



Ach komm HiFi, du bist doch fit wie ein Turnschuh! 

Vielleicht hab ich mein Ghost (welches auch immer) bis dahin zusammen gebaut.

Ich feuer Euch an, Yeah!


----------



## riotgrrrl (12. April 2013)

Hi, ich fahr morgen in die Müggelz ein bisserl für King of Müggelz trainieren - wer Lust hat, mitzukommen, einfach melden  Schnee ist ja nun endlich weg 
Ride on!
Gruß
Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (13. April 2013)

Hey Katja - das Wetter ist Mist. Morgen soll besser sein. Müggelz ist bei mir auch im Plan für das WE aber eher Sonntag und mehr die Trails fahren als die DH-Strecke. Falls andere mitfahren wollen bitte melden!


----------



## MissPepper (13. April 2013)

Bin morgen auf der anderen Seite unterwegs...! Aber ich denke, es wird jetzt wirklich mal Zeit, dass wir wieder ne Mädelsrunde planen! LG an alle...


----------



## HiFi XS (13. April 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Bin morgen auf der anderen Seite unterwegs...! Aber ich denke, es wird jetzt wirklich mal Zeit, dass wir wieder ne Mädelsrunde planen! LG an alle...



Wo geht es hin bei euch?    Mädelsrunde ist eine gute idee...


----------



## riotgrrrl (13. April 2013)

Wetter war super, bin erst gerade wieder zu Hause - ein bisserl lädiert, aber das wird bis morgen wieder 
also ich rufe nochmal für morgen auf. wir können uns gerne Ostbahnho oder so treffen

LG
Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (15. April 2013)

Schöner Tag gestern. Danke @riotgrrrl für die freundliche Vorführung der DH Strecke. Bin sehr beeindrückt! Die Strecke ist bombe und trotzdem gibt es wirklich gute Chickenways für Anfänger oder für Leute, die die fetten Sprunge auslassen wollen. Fand ich  Und danke @Claudi_B für's Mitkommen und die super Tipps für das Fahren ohne Clickies. Das hat total geholfen 

Es war auch cool riotgrrrl beim Fahren  zuzuschauen. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen bei King of Müggels.


----------



## VeloWoman (16. April 2013)

Wann war denn der nochmal? Also King of Müggelz? Hatte überlegt mit der Knipse "anzutreten"


----------



## froonium (16. April 2013)

@VeloWoman http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=574138902618467&set=o.261196477345626&type=1&theater


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. April 2013)

ist am 5.5
www.downhill-berlin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (16. April 2013)

Dankööö...dann werde ich mal die Knipse scharf machen dafür.
 @froonium Du fährst da doch bestümmt mitm Radel hin.

Bzw. wer noch von uns? Wollen wir uns da wo treffen und gemeinsam hinrollern?


----------



## froonium (16. April 2013)

@VeloWoman jap, werde mit dem Esel hinradeln, sind wir schonmal zu zweit...


----------



## riotgrrrl (17. April 2013)

Hi, nun habe ich ein bisschen Zeit, vernünftig zu antworten. Habe mich sehr gefreut, dass ich HiFX und Claudi unsere Strecke etwas näher bringen konnte. Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, Claudi nun des öfteren dort zu sehen 
Ansonsten: nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder dort.


----------



## Anto (18. April 2013)

Ladies, mal unter uns Pastorentöchter: um so mehr Mädels am Start stehen, desto öfter muss eure Favoritin den Berg hinauf!!! Also haltet zusammen! *duckundwech* 



mtbbee schrieb:


> @ Mädels, auf geht's - schlage vor, wir machen alle mit:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10486640&postcount=1
> 
> Wertung Frauen und Männer separat. Gibt keinen Grund zu kneifen, mitmachen ist alles, gewinnen Nebensache


----------



## VeloWoman (22. April 2013)

froonium schrieb:


> @_VeloWoman_ jap, werde mit dem Esel hinradeln, sind wir schonmal zu zweit...



Ach Mist. Sorry. Da ist ja schon der Wehlabergmarathon in Märkisch Buchholz. Teamevent..bin dann mal raus beim King/Qzeen of Müggelz.


----------



## zsaxi91 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo! Ich bin neu in Berlin, wohne erst seid Oktober hier und hab vorher regelmäßig in Ungarn MTB gefahren. Ich würde gerne die Trails in Berlin und in der Umgebung von Berlin kennen lernen.  Gibt es bei euch auch regelmäßiges Treffen, weil dann würde eich mal vorbei kommen! 

LG,
Adrienn


----------



## MissPepper (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Adrienn, wir fahren alle regelmäßig...manchmal nur Mädels aber oft auch in gemischten Gruppen! Hier ist alles vertreten...ich denke Du wirst Spaß mit uns allen haben. Die meisten Touren finden an den Wochenenden statt...ich schreibe Dir eine PN wenn ich das nächste Mal fahre.  LG Miss Pepper


----------



## zsaxi91 (1. Mai 2013)

Das wäre gut! Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## riotgrrrl (5. Mai 2013)

hier, auf Wunsch einer bestimmten Lady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (6. Mai 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> hier, auf Wunsch einer bestimmten Lady



Ja! Danke. Toller Sprung riotgrrrl (obwohl der Sprung in Tegel nicht mehr vorhanden ist - das ging mit der Abriß leider brutal schnell). 

Und -gratuliere zu deiner sehr erfolgreichen Teilnahme an *Queen of King of Mügglz*    Hut ab Mädel, Du hast eine menge Mut


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> hier, auf Wunsch einer bestimmten Lady



Hat Dir unsere Bahn gefallen, ja??

Tja, ist/kommt alles weg.

Traurige Grüße,

Principiante!


----------



## MissPepper (8. Mai 2013)

Wieso kommt das weg??


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Wieso kommt das weg??



Weil die Strecke illegal in den Wald gebaut wurde. (wie fast überall)
Darum wird sie jetzt abgerissen.
Wegen der Haftung und so...


----------



## MissPepper (8. Mai 2013)

Na toller Mist...! Das tut mir echt leid...dabei hab ich immer so gerne zugeschaut...!


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, wir sind auch wie vor dem Kopf geschlagen... und das zum Saisonstart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (8. Mai 2013)

So ein Mist 

Immer muss man jemand Fremden für den eigenen Fehler als schuldig erklären...Haftung. .grummel. ...tolles deutsches Denken. Und dafür werden so ne tollen Plätze und Freizeitmöglichkeiten eingestampft.


----------



## froonium (9. Mai 2013)

Ist einfachnur ärgerlich das es dem Radsport in jeglicher Hinsicht schwer gemacht wird...  
Werdet ihr wieder was aufbauen oder lasst ihr es ersteinmal auf sich beruhen?


----------



## mtbbee (25. Mai 2013)

Wollte mal ne Frage in die Runde werfen: wer hätte denn Freitag Zeit auf eine Ausfahrt ? Zeit umd Ort fast egal ...


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Mai 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Wollte mal ne Frage in die Runde werfen: wer hätte denn Freitag Zeit auf eine Ausfahrt ? Zeit umd Ort fast egal ...




ich ich! Ich hab eine sehr volle Stundenplan gerade und das Wetter ist total *** bes...cheiden*** zur Zeit. Dazu bin ich ziemlich erkältet  aber wenn ich es hinkriege bin ich dabei dabei dabei!


----------



## zsaxi91 (25. Mai 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren!


----------



## Principiante (25. Mai 2013)

Oh man, ich würd auch gern mitfahren. Aber nächste Woche habe ich Spätdienst, misst. (da muss ich dann ab 13h arbeiten, also kann ich vergessen... aber Ihr könntet ja mal ne' Tour im Norden starten, dann kommt Ihr mich mal im Freibad besuchen, ich geb auch nen' Kaffee aus! )

Aber darauf die Woche kann ich wieder, wenn Ihr da auch fahrt?
Muss endlich anfangen, wieder mein Ghost zu bewegen...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## mtbbee (26. Mai 2013)

@Principiate, Freibad, bist Du Dir sicher,  wenn ich so rausschaue ist mir eher nach Sauna 

@All, Startzeit 10:00 oder 11:00h ? Startpunkt Schmetterlingsplatz? Gerne auch aber anders ...

Euch trotz des eckelhaften Wetters einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Principiante (26. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich finds auch nicht so prickelnd, da jetzt zu stehen. Aber es kommen wirklich Leute schwimmen.
Und heute hatten wir 15° Wassertemperatur... 

Aber nächste Woche "soll" es ja besser werden... _na mal abwarten_...

Euch viel Spaß!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## mtbbee (28. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube die Runde fällt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser ... die Wettervorhersage ist ja grausig


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Mai 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Runde fällt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser ... die Wettervorhersage ist ja grausig



Tja - welcome to Berlin 

Manchmal ist es nachmittags trocken (regnet nicht...). Da ich eh für eine vormittagsrunde ausfalle, könnten wir spontan vielleicht eine nachmittagsrunde organizieren. Wäre einen Versuch wert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (28. Mai 2013)

ich bin eher gegen abend am tberg unterwegs - und wenn es dunkel ist, mit lupine


----------



## Principiante (28. Mai 2013)

...kommt doch schwimmen, ich lad Euch ein...


Nächste Woche soll es besser werden!


----------



## MissPepper (1. Juni 2013)

So Mädels...jetzt kann es wieder richtig rund gehen...hab heute mein neues Bike geholt...freue mich schon auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt!


----------



## mtbbee (2. Juni 2013)

Super - Glückwunsch !!!
Wollen aber Bilder sehen


----------



## VeloWoman (2. Juni 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Super - Glückwunsch !!!
> Wollen aber Bilder sehen


 
GENAUESTENS!!


----------



## MissPepper (2. Juni 2013)

Könnt es in natura sehen wenn wir das nächste Mal biken gehen!!


----------



## mtbbee (2. Juni 2013)

Ok, überzeugt, gebe mir Mühe, dass es in 14 Tagen klappt


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juni 2013)

Grüße an alle! Hab die diverse Nachrichten bekommen - MissPepper habe ich schon gratuliert  
15. 6 ginge bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht (die Pläne sind wetterabhängig - aber wenn es schuttet werden wir auch nicht fahren) aber der 16. sieht gut aus!
Übrigens - klar will ich sofort das neue sehen!


----------



## MissPepper (2. Juni 2013)

Oh ja mach mal...dann ist das Wetter bestimmt auch wieder besser und man holt sich keine Schlammpackung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (2. Juni 2013)

Es wird nicht regnen, denn ein Hoch mit einem sonnigen Namen wird kommen 

http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Uebersicht/Hoch-Sabine-soll-den-Sommer-bringen

Dann behalten wir doch gleich den Sonntag im Auge ...


----------



## MissPepper (2. Juni 2013)

Ist vorgemerkt...!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juni 2013)

Samstag kann ich definitiv leider nicht! Vielleicht geht Sonntag was?!?


----------



## MissPepper (2. Juni 2013)

@HiFi XS Das kriegen wir schon hin...! Freu mich auf Euch!!


----------



## mtbbee (11. Juni 2013)

Also Mädels, wie schauts aus:

ich rufe mal den kommenden Sonntag 12:00 Schmetterlingsplatz aus.
Um spätestens 16:30h müßte ich wieder daheim sein ..

Wer kommt? Bzw. passen Euch Zeit und Ort?


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

Dabeiiiiii.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (11. Juni 2013)

ich sag auch mal vorcithig zu - bzw werde ich mich irgendwo am teberg rumtreiben ^^


----------



## MissPepper (11. Juni 2013)

Dabei...!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Juni 2013)

Yes! Dabei! Am T-Berg werde ich mich auch gern rumtreiben


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

Gesammelte Prominenz am Start..yeahh...


----------



## mtbbee (11. Juni 2013)

Yupi -. freu mich  ... jetzt lasst nur noch die Sonne für perfektes Foto Wetter scheinen 

Also dann bis Sonntag 

P.S. wohin fahren wir denn eigentlich? Für jeden etwas? Also  Berg u.a. für HiFi XS - für mich den Chickentrail  oder ne längere Tour in Richtung lassen wir uns was einfallen? Ach wir werden sehen ... Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

ICH muss Technik ^^


----------



## riotgrrrl (11. Juni 2013)

ich auch - deswegen am liebsten trails (bergab) in jeder ausführung


----------



## mtbbee (11. Juni 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ICH muss Technik ^^



Kondition ist eine wunderbare Voraussetzung für perfekte Ausübung der Technik  


zum Glück gibts da keinen Lift  ... also heißts nach oben strampeln  - sind ja auch nur 50 Höhenmeter


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

Kondi habe ich mehr als genug. Bei mir haperts anna Technik. Bergauf ist mir tendenziell immer lieber, aber man soll ja das fahren was man nicht soo gerne fährt..also wurzelige Abfahrten 
Und seit gestern auch nen neues Bike..deshalb will "er" mal richtig kennengelernt werden 

Übrigens....könnte ich ja auch die Kamera mit dem geilen Weitwinkel mitnehmen und ein paar bergab oder schicke Kurvenbilder machen


----------



## MissPepper (11. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee VeloWoman...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (11. Juni 2013)

bring mal kamera mit


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

ok


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Juni 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Kondi habe ich mehr als genug. Bei mir haperts anna Technik. Bergauf ist mir tendenziell immer lieber, aber man soll ja das fahren was man nicht soo gerne fährt..also wurzelige Abfahrten
> Und seit gestern auch nen neues Bike..deshalb will "er" mal richtig kennengelernt werden
> 
> Übrigens....könnte ich ja auch die Kamera mit dem geilen Weitwinkel mitnehmen und ein paar bergab oder schicke Kurvenbilder machen



Kondi habe ich gerade null. Bin am Sonntag das erste mal seit Wochen wieder auf dem Rad gewesen und vorher habe ich auch schon im 'Kondi-Keller' gewohnt.  Wenn ich hinterher fahre, ist nicht schlimm ... 

Hey Velo - Wurzelige Abfahrten in Grunewald gibt es so gut wie nicht - wenigsten fällt mir nicht gross was ein - keine Sorgen - ich fahr euch bergauf hinterher dann können wir bergab wieder wechseln  bzw riotgrrl kann uns vorfahren.

Ich war Sonntag fleißig am Springen üben (mini-sprung) Eigentlich nur diese eine Rampe - hat Spaß gemacht, sonst bin auch ein Chickenway-Expertin!



 @_riotgrrrl_ - wenn du mitfährst vielleicht kommt @_Claudi_B_ auch? Claudi melde Dich!


----------



## VeloWoman (12. Juni 2013)

Auch Chickenway will jelernt sein ^^

Dann springen wa eben nen bissel durch die Gegend wenn es schon keine wurzeligen Abfahrten gibt (och wie schaaade...  )

EDIT: Schaut super aus!


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Juni 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> P.S. wohin fahren wir denn eigentlich? Für jeden etwas? Also  Berg u.a. für HiFi XS - für mich den Chickentrail  oder ne längere Tour in Richtung lassen wir uns was einfallen? Ach wir werden sehen ... Hauptsache Spaß


 @_VeloWoman_ - ein Paar Wurzeln werden wir schon finden  
 @mtbbee - längere Tour auch gern, können wir nicht alles kombinieren  Wir brauchen die Höhenmeter - lass uns auch Drachenberg hoch und runterfahren - für die Damen die lieber dort keine Trail runterfahren wollen, gibt es ja die Asphaltstrasse. 

Ich hätte Lust die Havelhöhenweg-Stufen wieder zu fahren, und dann weiter nach Wannsee oder so. ... Vorschläge? Monstertour nicht aber Tour ganz gern.


----------



## VeloWoman (12. Juni 2013)

Havelhöhen is imma super! Mein absoluter Favourit im GWood


----------



## mtbbee (13. Juni 2013)

von Anto gibts im Forum einen schönen Track mit vielen Trail in der Schäferbergecke: 32 km 900 hm ...

Wir finden bestimmt alle was schönes und kurz trennen, dann wieder zusammen finden ist kein Problem. 
Bin schon gespannt aufs neue Material was einige von uns unterm Hintern haben 
Laut Wettervorhersage wird sonnig und angenehm warm

Also dann bis Sonntag - freue mich


----------



## MissPepper (13. Juni 2013)

900Hm???? *hüstel* Also das wäre dann schon die Vorbereitung auf die Pfalz...! Na gut...ein bißchen Quälerei muss sein...hauptsache ich bekomm dann meine Abfahrten!


----------



## riotgrrrl (13. Juni 2013)

geht die tour auch über potsdam? dort gibt es ja auch ein paar nette abfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (13. Juni 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> geht die tour auch über potsdam? dort gibt es ja auch ein paar nette abfahrten




Null Planung, einfach laufen lassen .. Ravensberge fand ich letztens super 

Zeitlich werde ich das nicht packen, muß ja abends wieder auf die Autobahn, würde mich dann rechtzeitig ausklinken ... 

Laßt uns einfach treffen und dann beschließen was wir alles machen


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Juni 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> von Anto gibts im Forum einen schönen Track mit vielen Trail in der Schäferbergecke: 32 km 900 hm ...



lass uns das machen, wenn diesmal nicht, dann das nächste mal bitte  ein kracher 




mtbbee schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt aufs neue Material was einige von uns unterm Hintern haben


ich auch! 



mtbbee schrieb:


> Laut Wettervorhersage wird sonnig und angenehm warm
> 
> Also dann bis Sonntag - freue mich



Beten, dass es so bleibt. ich freue mich auch


----------



## VeloWoman (14. Juni 2013)

Nach DEM Sturm gestern Nacht kann es garnicht anders als sonnig werden.


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. Juni 2013)

hi ich komme höchstwarhscheinlich etwas zu spät - wäre super, wenn ihr etwas warten könntet


----------



## MissPepper (16. Juni 2013)

Mädels, das war so ein geiler Tag!!! Ich danke Euch für diesen tollen Ride... schade, dass sich das Schaltwerk von Riotgrrrl vetabschiedet hat! 
 @mtbbee: Danke dass Du den Guide gemacht hast!
 @HiFi XS: Danke für die technische Unterstützung! 
 @VeloWoman: Danke dass Du den Fotografen gemacht hast!
 @riotgrrrl: Danke für die Showeinlage! 

Ihr seid spitze...ich freu mich auf den nächsten Mädelsride!


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2013)

Oh ja , kann mich nur anschließen , hat mir wirklich wieder richtig viel Spass in der tollen Gruppe gemacht. Wir waren eine gute Mixtur 
 @riotgrrrl, hoffe es wird nicht so teuer und lässt sich schnell richten

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2013)

@_MissPepper_  Du sagt's. Hat mich sehr gefreut mit euch allen zu fahren. Ist immer was besonders in der MÃ¤delstruppe unterwegs zu sein. Bin selber gerade wieder heim gekommen - musste ach den Strapazen ein Fruchteis essen und die Sonne genieÃen! Mit mtbbee fahren wir nur die knackige Sachen  Das war so klasse, Bee, wie du die Berliner Luft so geschnuppert hast! Lefty in der Luft â das hat wirklich was!!!  @_mtbbee_ - die Tour hat es in sich gehabt! Wirklich klasse. Komm gut nach Hause.  


 Danke @_riot_girrl fÃ¼r das lockere vorfahren Ã¼ber meine fÃ¼r mich 'ich fahr diese Stelle nicht' SchlÃ¼sselstelle - ich bin so glÃ¼cklich, dass ich sie jetzt fahren kann - âawesomeâ. Schade dass du abbrechen musste. Es hat sehr viel SpaÃ die 6 am T-Berg immer wieder runter zu fahren.  


 Und @_VeloWoman_ â sehr cool von dir, dass Du so viele Fotos gemacht hast. Ich freue mich ganz besonders drauf  und auf eine 2. Tour mit euch allen.


----------



## VeloWoman (16. Juni 2013)

hach seufz...was ne geile Tour ..das Grinsen dauert an 
War schön mit Euch!!

Bilder folgen.

EDIT: Bilderlink is inna Gruppe zu finden  Wer mag kann seine Bilder gerne öffentlich posten. Bei Mädels mit ihrem Bike im Einsatz oder so..grinz


----------



## froonium (17. Juni 2013)

Würd mich euch gerne anschließen beim nächsten mal, Astmaspray ist nun in doppelter Ausführung vorhanden ... Wenn ich darf


----------



## MissPepper (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Froonium...da biste ja wieder ...schön von Dir zu lesen, dachte schon Du bist jetzt ganz unter die Freerider gegangen! Klar kannste mitkommen...vielleicht sollten wir locker starten, denn die Touren mit Mtbbee gehen ordentlich in die Höhe   Wenn Du magst sag ich Dir das nächste Mal Bescheid wenn ich ne Runde drehe.
Also bis denne


----------



## froonium (17. Juni 2013)

Ja sag bescheid... Freu mich drauf


----------



## mtbbee (17. Juni 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> ..vielleicht sollten wir locker starten, denn die Touren mit Mtbbee gehen ordentlich in die Höhe



Gar nicht wahr  - hier gings ordentlich runter


----------



## riotgrrrl (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Mädels, hat super Spaß gemacht!! Was meinen Shifter anbelangt - morgen weiß ich mehr  Der Heimweg ging auf jeden Fall ordenntlich in die Beine ^^
Ich habe dann alleine alle trails nacheinander in Angriff genommen und bin besonders stolz darauf, die 3 (parallel zum Umsatztrail) geschafft zu haben. Vor nem Jahr habe ich den noch nicht mal ansatzweise gemeistert  Dreck habe ich trotzdem gefressen - aber so muss das 
LG
Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> Hey Mädels, hat super Spaß gemacht!! Was meinen Shifter anbelangt - morgen weiß ich mehr  Der Heimweg ging auf jeden Fall ordenntlich in die Beine ^^
> Ich habe dann alleine alle trails nacheinander in Angriff genommen und bin besonders stolz darauf, die 3 (parallel zum Umsatztrail) geschafft zu haben. Vor nem Jahr habe ich den noch nicht mal ansatzweise gemeistert  Dreck habe ich trotzdem gefressen - aber so muss das
> LG
> Katja



Super  - Welche ist die 3 - die mit der 'Mauer'?  hoffe dass du deine Schaltung wieder hinbekommst ohne viel zu grosse Aufwand .


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr  - hier gings ordentlich runter



Da musste ich mich eins besser belehren lassen   (dass es in Grunewald keine wurzelige abfahrten gibt -Bee, das war es wirklich!!!  und aber gern!  Danke @VeloWoman für die Fotos


----------



## riotgrrrl (18. Juni 2013)

ja im zweiten teil ist der mauerdrop etc - rad steht gerade in der werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> ja im zweiten teil ist der mauerdrop etc - rad steht gerade in der werkstatt



Schade dass ich nicht da war - hätte ich gern gesehen. Gibt es noch dort den kleinen double auch?


----------



## riotgrrrl (18. Juni 2013)

ja nach dem drop ein kleiner double, dann ein etwas größerer und dann ein noch größerer

shifter ist übrigens innendrin gebrochen


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> ja nach dem drop ein kleiner double, dann ein etwas größerer und dann ein noch größerer
> 
> shifter ist übrigens innendrin gebrochen



Das ist schei§e mit dem Shifter - war nicht so übel - wundert mich dass es dabei kaputt ging - dang....  Dein schöner sram...

Bist Du alle doubles gesprungen


----------



## riotgrrrl (18. Juni 2013)

ja bin ich aber auch schon früher alle gesprungen. marc hat mich drüber gejagt ^^

den shifter habe ich selber durch pure gewalt zerstört, als meine kette hinten klemmte ...


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> ja bin ich aber auch schon früher alle gesprungen. marc hat mich drüber gejagt ^^
> 
> den shifter habe ich selber durch pure gewalt zerstört, als meine kette hinten klemmte ...



Hey cool!   vielleicht lerne ich irgendwann mal auch ein double zu springen - der kleinen direkt nach dem Mauerdrop wäre vielleicht ein anfang.

wegen Shifter: och nein - das macht es natürlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenigstens hast Du andere Räder!


----------



## riotgrrrl (18. Juni 2013)

wenn man den mauerdrop springt einfach weiterrollen lassen - schafft man dann locker 
ich fahr gleich zur konkurrenz und hol mir nen neuen shifter - muss schnell gehen wegen urlaub ^^


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> wenn man den mauerdrop springt einfach weiterrollen lassen - schafft man dann locker
> ich fahr gleich zur konkurrenz und hol mir nen neuen shifter - muss schnell gehen wegen urlaub ^^





riotgrrrl schrieb:


> wenn man den mauerdrop springt


 

right! Mach ich in meinem nächsten Leben mit meinem DHer Bike 



riotgrrrl schrieb:


> ich fahr gleich zur konkurrenz und hol mir nen neuen shifter - muss schnell gehen wegen urlaub ^^



   ich sag nix


----------



## VeloWoman (24. Juni 2013)

Sodele..neues WE..neues Biken 

Das Froonium und ich wollen am Samstag und Sonntag bissel in den Müggelz spielen 

Eher nix mit Touren sondern Technik pauken und anschließend in Köpenick ne Kaffee/Kuchen Einkehr.
Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.

Noch wer Interesse?


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. Juni 2013)

bin im Südtirol  scnr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (24. Juni 2013)

...Südtirol fetzt natürlich viel mehr...! Ich wünsch Dir bzw. Euch gaaaaaaanz viel Spaß und Erholung!  Meld Dich wenn Du wieder da bist! 

 @VeloWoman: Denke ich bin auch dabei...! Vielleicht können wir ja ne Minitour durch die Müggelz machen...ist ja schnell gefahren alles und Technik üben wir da auch!


----------



## MissPepper (28. Juni 2013)

Bin leider doch raus dieses WE. Muss morgen Kinder hüten und Sonntag möchte ich mal wieder ne Runde mit HanzDampf drehen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo Ladies! 

Sind welche von euch zur Zeit in Berlin? ich bin jetzt wieder in der Hauptstadt und würde mich gern mit euch verabreden. Wer hat nächstes WE Zeit? Wer kann unter der Woche eine Abendrunde mit mir drehen? Diese WE könnte ich vielleicht am Sonntag - aber erst etwas später - um 13:00 vor ort oder ab 12:00 von K'berg. Freue mich auf ein Treffen mit Euch!

LG
HiFi


----------



## MissPepper (16. Juli 2013)

Hey girl, 

How are you? Schön dass Du wieder in good old Germany bist! Können gerne zusammen fahren! Am Sonntag fahren wir mit Jule Schmule in die Müggelz und noch weiter! Allerdings treffen wir uns schon um 12:00! Meld Dich einfach...ich freue mich aufs biken mit Dir!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juli 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hey girl,
> 
> How are you? Schön dass Du wieder in good old Germany bist! Können gerne zusammen fahren! Am Sonntag fahren wir mit Jule Schmule in die Müggelz und noch weiter! Allerdings treffen wir uns schon um 12:00! Meld Dich einfach...ich freue mich aufs biken mit Dir!



Hey Pepper  - Danke mir geht's gut.  Dir auch hoffe ich. Mueggelz koennte fuer mich machbar sein.Morgen weiss ich mehr und melde mich dann. Freue mich sehr!!!


----------



## VeloWoman (17. Juli 2013)

jajaja...Müggelz liest sich gut  ..und Sonntag noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froonium (18. Juli 2013)

Kleiner Hinweis...: Wenn ihr Sonntag richtung Müggels am Union Stadion vorbei fahren solltet, nehmt lieber den etwas längeren Weg über die Brücke und umfahrt die Altstadt. Da ist wieder ein Spiel welches groß angepriesen wurde, also alles voller Polizei und Fans. Kollisionsgefahr bei 90%


----------



## Jule Schmule (19. Juli 2013)

@ Velo: bist Du dabei?
@ froonium: danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## VeloWoman (19. Juli 2013)

Ich werde Sonntag auch inne Müggelz radeln, aber um 16Uhr muss ich max. wieder zu Haus sein und das radeln werde ich auch mit baden verbinden. 

Was hattet Ihr denn vor?


----------



## Jule Schmule (19. Juli 2013)

Falls Ihr jetzt mitkommt: wer mag, badesachen einpackem, wir wollten auf dem Rückweg in Woltersdorf die Wasserqualität testen.


----------



## Jule Schmule (19. Juli 2013)

Dann komm mit in die Müggelz, wir wollten um 12 starten. am s-bahnhof spindlersfeld. und dann weiter über erkner nach woltersdorf und dann über die kranichsberge nach grünheide und auf der rücktour an der froschbrücke entlang . du kannst zwischendrin immer wieder zum s bahnhof nach erkner oder wilhelmshagen bevor wir in die kranichsberge fahren, dann würdest du auch um 4 wieder zu hause sein. Deal? :-D


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

ich möchte  dabei sein. Ich versuche um 12 euch zu treffen. Könnte jemand mir sagen,, wie viele KM diese Tour wäre?


----------



## MissPepper (19. Juli 2013)

@HiFi XS: ca. 43km plus An-und Abreise!  Ich freu mich Euch zu sehen!


----------



## VeloWoman (19. Juli 2013)

Ich werde bestimmt um 12Uhr da sein, mal schauen wie lange ich dabei bleibe. Spindlersfeld ist ja auch nur 5km von mir.


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Juli 2013)

Blöd..nachdem heute meine ganzen geplanten Termine durcheinander geraten sind, werde ich morgen dann mittag Nähe Potsdam biken sein.

Euch viel Spass.


----------



## froonium (20. Juli 2013)

macht ihr eine Berg und Talfahrt oder eher Hügel und Tal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (20. Juli 2013)

Berlin hat keene Berge...nur Hubbels ...


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Juli 2013)

hallo  @MissPepper. Wollen wir morgen eine runde drehen?? Und wenn jemand mit will seid ihr natürlich willkommen.


----------



## MissPepper (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo @HiFi XS...habe heute leider eine Anfrage bekommen und muss morgen nach Düsseldorf Hatte unsere Runde schon so fest eingeplant und mich gefreut...! Aber nächste Woche sieht es ruhig aus bis jetzt. Ich schreibe Dir dann eine Sms ok? I want to ride the bike with you sooooooo very bad!!! Hope to see ya next week!


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. Juli 2013)

hab mir leider doch mein knie (u.a. Kreuzbandriss) 2 Tage vor King of Müggelz völlig zerschossen - fragt mich nicht, wie ich damit so weiterfahren konnte 
bin also für ruhige touren zu haben


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Juli 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hallo @_HiFi XS_...habe heute leider eine Anfrage bekommen und muss morgen nach Düsseldorf Hatte unsere Runde schon so fest eingeplant und mich gefreut...! Aber nächste Woche sieht es ruhig aus bis jetzt. Ich schreibe Dir dann eine Sms ok? I want to ride the bike with you sooooooo very bad!!! Hope to see ya next week!


Ja @_MissPepper_ schreib mir bitte auf jeden Fall einen SMS. Ich will unbedingt auch mit Dir wieder fahren und I want to see your new bike again! Bleib im Kontakt bitte!



riotgrrrl schrieb:


> hab mir leider doch mein knie (u.a. Kreuzbandriss) 2 Tage vor King of Müggelz völlig zerschossen - fragt mich nicht, wie ich damit so weiterfahren konnte
> bin also für ruhige touren zu haben


 @_riotgrrrl_ GERN. Wann? (mit dem Knie = CRASS!) Ich bin nicht sehr fit - also von mir aus ruhige Tour (eher langsam wenn du nix dagegen hast)


----------



## VeloWoman (25. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch sehr gerne am WE biken gehen, aber bei der Hitze werde ich mich eigenhändig an nen See fesseln und vor Sonnenuntergang nicht mehr raus gehen ^^


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Juli 2013)

Kann frau ja kombinieren


----------



## riotgrrrl (25. Juli 2013)

JA kombinieren - so richtig verschwitzt in den See springen macht so oder so mehr spaß ^^


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Juli 2013)

hahaha...verschwitzt ist man bei den Temperaturen ja schon vom nur aufstehen vom Sofa ^^

Nee leider, ich überhitze sehr stark bzw schnell und da bringt mir Sport, sei es noch so langsam/wenig garnichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (26. Juli 2013)

So ich schlage dann einfach mal eine Tour (eher ruhig), Start Sonntag früh (8/9 Uhr?) mit anschließendem Baden in der Havel und Einkehr im neueröffneten Bikertreff von Nils (am S-Bahnhof Grunewald) vor.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Juli 2013)

Zum Schwimmen würde ich's bevorzugen, irgendwo im Norden zu fahren. @_riotgrrrl_, wann ist das Treffen von Nils?


----------



## riotgrrrl (26. Juli 2013)

sein neues lokal ist am s-bahnhof Grunewald - ich fahr auch gerne ein paar km mehr


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Juli 2013)

ja, ich auch. ok, warten wie ab, ob die Dame aus dem Norden sich meldet


----------



## riotgrrrl (26. Juli 2013)

also für die, die es noch nicht wissen - nils (enduro-urgestein aus berlin, viel am tnerg unterwegs) hat am s-bahnhoh grunewald ein cafe für radler eröffnet - dort soll u.a. auch ein pumptrack entstehen. ich möchte gerne am sonntag nach der tour bei ihm einkehren und ein kühles getränk zu mir nehmen


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Juli 2013)

Also @_riotgrrrl_, sieht so aus als ob wir alleine morgen die Hitze trotzen   Dann bin ich für Grunewald - wo ich ein Paar Höhenmeter dann mitnehmen kann   Anschließend ja ins Cafe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (29. Juli 2013)

Wie schauts bei Euch am Samstag den 10.8. gegen 12:00h aus? 
Alle wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und habt Ihr Zeit/Lust?


----------



## VeloWoman (30. Juli 2013)

naja..war zurück..lach...DA bin ich schon wieder im nächsten ^^

Erst dies WE zum EBM ins Erzgebirge dann weiter zu de Pfälzer..kurzer Stop und weiter nach Südtirol (Specialized Mädels Treff - Material sichten und ausprobieren...und jaaa...Lift vorhanden und Fullys auch  ) ..dann wieder back to the Pfalz und am 20.8 auch mal wieder hier.

Uff..dis wars dann aber mit dem Jahresurlaub


----------



## HiFi XS (2. August 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei Euch am Samstag den 10.8. gegen 12:00h aus?
> Alle wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und habt Ihr Zeit/Lust?



Hi @mtbbee!  

das könnte wohl passen. Ich sage erstmal ja zu! JA!!!!! Ich brauch die km's und hm's! Ladies Treffen ist bald und ich bin kaum gefahren in diesem Jahr.  

Bitte komm bald nach Berlin 

LG
HiFi


----------



## MissPepper (2. August 2013)

...genau @mtbbee...wir wollen gequält werden


----------



## mtbbee (3. August 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Bitte komm bald nach Berlin



In 7 Tagen sind wir zusammen unterwegs 


  @MissPepper,

werde mir mit Vergnügen was passendes ausdenken


----------



## MissPepper (4. August 2013)

@mtbbee Oh ja...ein bißchen Uphill muss sein damit wir in der Pfalz nicht ganz ohne Kondi auftauchen...und außerdem geht es ja auch immer wieder schön runter!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> also fÃ¼r die, die es noch nicht wissen - nils (enduro-urgestein aus berlin, viel am tnerg unterwegs) *hat am s-bahnhoh grunewald ein cafe fÃ¼r radler erÃ¶ffnet* - dort soll u.a. auch ein pumptrack entstehen. ich mÃ¶chte gerne am sonntag nach der tour bei ihm einkehren und ein kÃ¼hles getrÃ¤nk zu mir nehmen





mtbbee schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei Euch am Samstag den 10.8. gegen 12:00h aus?
> Alle wieder aus dem Urlaub zurÃ¼ck und habt Ihr Zeit/Lust?



Hi Ladies! 

ich war letzten Samstag in Grunewald - wieder als Lone Ranger unterwegs   Wollte keiner in der Gluthitze raus. Man war alles extrem trocken. Wie eine groÃe Sandgrube. Die Fliegen und MÃ¼cken waren auch besonders lÃ¤stig. Aber es hat SpaÃ gemacht und bin das erste mal Ã¼ber ein kleines Gap gesprungen. Aus versehen! Hab mich Ã¼berrascht. War sehr klein aber trotzdem â fÃ¼r mich eine Neuheit 
 Dann als Belohnung habe ich das NDuro CafÃ© besucht, das von IBC User Nill betrieben wird. Kann ich herzlich an allen empfehlen. Ich wurde total nett empfangen und ganz wichtig, der  Espresso war gut!  Gibt's auch leckeres zu essen und alles mÃ¶gliche zu trinken.   

Treffen wir uns um 12? Ginge es auch frÃ¼her vielleicht?


----------



## mtbbee (7. August 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns um 12? Ginge es auch früher vielleicht?



11:30 ? und anschliessend Espresso


----------



## MissPepper (7. August 2013)

11:30 Uhr klingt gut...von mir aus auch gerne 11:00 Uhr!


----------



## riotgrrrl (7. August 2013)

an welchem tag wollt ihr euch nun treffen? ich blick nicht mehr durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2013)

Samstag! 11:00 würde mir auch passen. @riotgrrrl Wäre toll, wenn du auch wieder dabei sein könntest!


----------



## riotgrrrl (7. August 2013)

vielleicht schaue ich dann kurz mit meinem sohn vorbei


----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2013)

Cool! 
 @mtbbee -  würde 11:00 passen? Sag Bescheid bitte - Du kannst entscheiden - und ja klar - Espresso danach


----------



## mtbbee (7. August 2013)

11:00 h werde ich schwer schaffen - Wird ne lange Freitag Nacht ... 

wenn Ihr z.B. erst am Teufelsberg seit, komme ich nach und stosse hinzu - so wie letztens riotgrrrl


----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> wenn Ihr z.B. erst am Teufelsberg seit, komme ich nach und stosse hinzu - so wie letztens riotgrrrl



Ja, dass ist eine gute Idee. @riotgrrrl - wollen wir uns an Schmetterlingsplatz um 11:00 treffen? @MissPepper @VeloWoman - wollt ihr auch zum T-berg?


----------



## riotgrrrl (7. August 2013)

ich muss das am feitag erstmal mit sohnemann bequatschen - also freitag abend schreibe ich was dazu


----------



## MissPepper (7. August 2013)

@HiFi XS Deal!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (9. August 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> @_HiFi XS_ Deal!!!!




Gebongt Pepper   Die glückliche Velofrau ist im Urlaub - da wo es Berge gibt - Neid hoch 3!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. August 2013)

Drei Frauen, drei total unterschiedliche Fahrräder 





Das hat echt Spaß gemacht @_MissPepper_ and @_mtbbee_! Wobei das Wetter hat mtbbee und mich mitten im Wald voll erwischt    Bis wir auf dem Havelhöhenweg war, haben wir den aufkommenden Storm nicht mitbekkommen. Ha - das haben wir verpennt. 

juhu! Der kleinen Kicker macht Spaß   danke bee für das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (11. August 2013)

Ja das waren wieder ein paar tolle Stunden mit Euch...ich freu mich so auf die Pfalz!!!  
Habe übrigens heute meine neuen Reifen raufgezogen...!  @HiFi XS vielleicht können wir ja Freitag eine Feierabendrunde drehen. @mtbbee komm gut nach Hause...wir sehen uns in der Pfalz!


----------



## mtbbee (12. August 2013)

Jupi, hat wirklich wieder Spaß gemacht  - habe an unsere schöne Runde denken müssen während ich heute wieder hinterher hetzen musste. Ist doch bei uns viel entspannter 

Sind inzwischen wieder in M gelandet, noch ein Hinterrad für ebay fertig gemacht und jetzt noch kurz am Kopfkissen horchen bis der Alltag einen wieder eingeholt hat.

Also dann bis in 2.5 Wochen - freue mich auch schon - die Zeit bis dahin kann nicht schnell genug vergehen - bis denne   LG


----------



## VeloWoman (12. August 2013)

Ick war gerade HIER´..seufz







Bis in 10 Tagen wieder


----------



## MissPepper (12. August 2013)

Ja da lässt es sich auch bestimmt gut aushalten...


----------



## HiFi XS (12. August 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Ick war gerade HIER´..seufz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz schick!


----------



## VeloWoman (14. August 2013)

Danke danke. 

Jetzt grad zurück aus Tirol und in der Fränkischen Schweiz biken.
Boah....Touren um die 800 - 1000HM sind hier an der Tagesordnung. Aber nu kann ich auch die 20/25%  Anstiege fahren. 

Freu mich schon auf Euch und ne entspannte Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (23. August 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Jemand am WE frei? Würde gern eine g'wood runde drehen!
Gruß hifi


----------



## VeloWoman (24. August 2013)

Bin leider immernoch on tour :/

Diesmal auf den Vattenfall Classics in HH ... aber mit Unterstützung im Schlepptau (Claudi) 
Wir trauen uns an die 100er...tschakka


----------



## HiFi XS (24. August 2013)

locker schafft ihr! viel Spaß und gutes Wetter wünsche ich euch. Ich war letztes WE am Ochsenkopf wo wir die Rocks dort gerockt haben  diese we wird's WE wird's ruhiger.


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. August 2013)

ich habe am 3.9 die knie-op und falle danach sportmäßig mindestens 6 wochen aus


----------



## HiFi XS (24. August 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> ich habe am 3.9 die knie-op und falle danach sportmäßig mindestens 6 wochen aus



Wenn es sein muss dann muss es sein. Kannst du vorher fahren oder ist das ein no go?


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. August 2013)

bin total außer gefecht gesetzt ...


----------



## HiFi XS (25. August 2013)

@MissPepper sehr schön heute! Freue mich dass es heute gekpappt hat. Danke für die Bilder  angekommen.


----------



## MissPepper (25. August 2013)

Ja fand es auch klasse...freue mich schon sehr auf Donnerstag!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. August 2013)

ich mich auch...

Hey Pepper, die Anfangsschwierigkeiten mit Deinem neuen Rad schienen sich in Luft aufgelöst zu haben! Beeindruckend, was Du da alles mit dem 'Riesenrad' drüber gebügelt hast! Das ganze untere Teil von der 6, inklusive Logrun zum Beispiel. Das war klasse anzuschauen


----------



## mtbbee (5. September 2013)

ist zwar noch lange hin, aber wenn wer Lust und Zeit hat:

Freitag 20.September wieder ne kleine Bergauf/Bergab Runde im Grunewald? Gerne auch mal am späteren Abend zum Laubrascheln mit Lampis  

Sa/So kann ich da leider nicht, nur eben Freitag ... wenn sich jemand anschließt wäre das super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (5. September 2013)

Also Freitag würde gehen. Dann gerne gegen 16:30Uhr Treff beim Schmetterling. Anders ginge es bei mir nicht, da meine Arbeit ja in der Nähe ist und ich sonst gleich nach Hause fahren würde.

Hätte so 2h Zeit  + Feierabend Bierchen o.ä. bei Nils.


----------



## mtbbee (5. September 2013)

Dann machen wir das doch gleich fest  :

20.9.2013 , Freitag, 16:30 Treff am Schmetterling und Abschluß bei Nils

Freu mich


----------



## VeloWoman (5. September 2013)

*malimkalendereintrag*


----------



## MissPepper (5. September 2013)

Also ich kann es leider noch nicht sagen...aber 16:30 Uhr wäre eh zu zeitig.LG


----------



## VeloWoman (6. September 2013)

Ich fahre am Sa oder auch Sonntag ab Wuhlheide mal zu den Gärten der Welt. mal bisschen was anderes


----------



## mtbbee (6. September 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Also ich kann es leider noch nicht sagen...aber 16:30 Uhr wäre eh zu zeitig.LG



ok, dann erste Runde ab 16:30 und zweite Runde abendliches Laubrascheln ab 19:00


----------



## VeloWoman (7. September 2013)

Find ich gut....dann klatschen wir ab MissPepper


----------



## HiFi XS (8. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Dann machen wir das doch gleich fest  :
> 
> 20.9.2013 , Freitag, 16:30 Treff am Schmetterling und Abschluß bei Nils
> 
> Freu mich




 hi hi hi Mädels! Ich wäre auch gern dabei. Ich melde mich für die erste Runde an   yeah!


----------



## mtbbee (9. September 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich melde mich für die erste Runde an   yeah!



 lassen wir dann Abends in Ruhe beim Nils ausklingen ..

Nicht ganz zwei Wochen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (13. September 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

hat jemand morgen zeit? ich wollte eigentlich wegfahren aber da, wo ich hin wollte,s pielt das wetter überhaupt nicht mit  ... regen 

Aber in Berlin soll es schön sein. Will jemand morgen fahren?

LG
HiFi


----------



## HiFi XS (14. September 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

wir haben eine Runde organiziert - treffpunkt Nils' NduroLife Cafe 14:00. Wer mit will einfach vorbei schauen oder melden.  Heute gibt's Sonne!

LG HiFi


----------



## MissPepper (14. September 2013)

I'm on my way...


----------



## mtbbee (14. September 2013)

Ihr Glücklichen ... Habens schon im Internet Radio gehört, dass wir am falschen Platz sind - schnief - . heute 70km Regentour bei 15 grad auf Asphalt, hatten keine Lust auf Schlammpackung ... 
Hoffentlich ist Ende der kommenden Woche wieder so schönes Wetter in Berlin


----------



## MissPepper (14. September 2013)

@HiFi XS  Danke für die tolle Tour....die war heute einfach super...zwar mega viel uphill aber auch sehr schöne flowige Trails dafür!!! Und danke für's überreden noch ne extra Runde zu drehen!  

 @mtbbee Ja, wir hatten heute richtig tolles Wetter...viel Sonne, aber nicht zu heiß...und die Tour war einfach hammergeil...hatten einen Guide, der mit uns Trails gefahren ist die wir vorher noch nie gesehen haben! 

Ps. Für Freitag bin ich übrigens raus...werde erst spät abends in Berlin sein.


----------



## mtbbee (14. September 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> [MENTION=88279]...hatten einen Guide, der mit uns Trails gefahren ist die wir vorher noch nie gesehen haben!



bitte fahrt diese Trails dann auch nächsten Freitag  - hoffe, jemand kann sich erinnern, oder hat aufgezeichnet 



MissPepper schrieb:


> [MENTION=88279]
> Ps. Für Freitag bin ich übrigens raus...werde erst spät abends in Berlin sein.



 schade ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (14. September 2013)

Weiß nicht ob HiFi sich den Weg gemerkt hat...also ich jedenfalls nicht naja und Du bist die einzige mit GPS


----------



## HiFi XS (14. September 2013)

Juhu   dat war eine spitzen tour!  @MissPepper - freue mich, dass du dabei warst. Wow das hat sich gelohnt- die extra runde.  @mtbbee dass war genau was für dich. Wir müssen den netten 'guide' wieder super nett bitten uns nochmals mitzunehmen. Das war krass spassig :-D


----------



## VeloWoman (16. September 2013)

....krass spassig is IMMER gut 

EDIT:

Für Freitag bin ich leider raus, da ich immernoch an meinen Abwehrkräften arbeiten muss und schon so nen olles Nieselwetter leider Rückschläge bedeutet. War Mitte August mit der Lebensmittelvergisftung dabei, dann sofort die 100km Rennradrennen gefahren und gleich wieder krank gewesen. Deshalb meide ich "komisches" Wetter und mehr als normales Rollen momentan, auch wenn es mir gut geht.
Wollte ja am Samstag auch gerne bei der Pilzsuppentour mitmachen, aber da muss ich auch erstmal kurzfristig checken wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2013)

Hi  @mtbbee 

Sind wir für morgen 'on'?   Der nette Mitfahrer trifft um 17:00 bei Nils ein  Wollen wir das Treffen um eine halbe Stunde verschieben?  Wäre auch für mich einfacher um die Uhrzeit. 

LG
HiFi


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

ja, läuft alles planmässig, sind on the road 

gerne .... ists der Trailguide? 

was machen wir wenns schüttet? Wettervorhersage ist ja nicht so berauschend

wenn velowoman früher da ist, fahren wir un schon warm


----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2013)

Die liebe Velowoman hat oben da schon abgesagt... leider! Und aber ja, der Herr Guide ist's   @VeloWoman gute Erholung wünsche ich Dir. Ich habe vielleicht die gleiche Erkältung.  Ist langwierig wie ich noch nie hatte. Ein Spieler aus unserem Badminton Verein hatte neulich auch eine Erkältung und meinte er hatte 6 Wochen lang Schnupfen.


----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2013)

@mtbbee - bei Regen wäre ich aber auch raus    ich darf aber hoffen


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

oh je ... hab ich auf dem Mäusekino im Auto nicht gesehen ....   @VeloWoman, schaaade und gute Besserung
in München hats die ganze Woche bis auf heute genieselt, bei jeder Tour nass geworden, oft nur 7 grad - Erkältungswetter ... Kollegen schnupfen auch schon

Pilzsuppentour hätte mich auch interessiert, doch leider ists WE voll mit Terminen 
   @HiFi XS, dann bis miorgen 17:00 wenns nicht schüttet - hoffe aber es regnet sich am Vormittag aus


----------



## MissPepper (21. September 2013)

Hey Ladies...wie war die Tour gestern? War leider erst 22:00 Uhr zu Hause...aber es hat auch geregnet oder?


----------



## mtbbee (21. September 2013)

Ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser gefallen  
war besser, auch fürs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderli (22. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus Berlin. Ich würde mich freuen mich Euch mal anschließen zu dürfen 
Ich bin aufm Hardtail unterwegs und würde mich freuen mso mit anderen Mädels fahren zu gehen.
LG Lisa


----------



## HiFi XS (22. September 2013)

Grüße @boarderli - willkommen!

Ladies- wir fahren heute eine G'Wood Runde um 14:00 - Treffpunkt Nils! Wer will -einfach melden oder vorbei kommen.

LG
HiFi


----------



## VeloWoman (24. September 2013)

So..mal in die Gruppe geschaut, Ladies *hüstel*


----------



## MissPepper (24. September 2013)

...und hast was aufregendes gesehen beim in die Gruppe schauen  @VeloWoman?


----------



## VeloWoman (25. September 2013)

In die Runde? Hmm....steh grad aufm Schlauch. *überleg*


----------



## MissPepper (25. September 2013)

....Gruppe!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. September 2013)

Gruppe! Da war ich schon 

LADIES - das Wetter soll richtig gut sein in den nächsten Tagen. Heute früh war ich eine Stunde vor der Arbeit unterwegs - wow! Sonne ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wer hat Zeit am WE???

LG
HiFi


----------



## MissPepper (27. September 2013)

Ich fahre morgen mit den Jungs...kannst gerne mitkommen.  Treffen uns allerdings schon 10:30 in Lichterfelde.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. September 2013)

Samstag ginge bei mir nur später am Tag - wenn das sich ändern soll, dann sage ich Bescheid  

Sonst - ich würde gern gen Norden am Sonntag fahren. Will einer von euch vielleicht guiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderli (27. September 2013)

Sonntag und nördlich hört sich gut an, würd ich mich anschließen, komm ja aus dem schönen Pankow Niederschönhausen 
Also falls Du/ihr eine Anfängerin aufm HT dabei haben willst/wollt


----------



## HiFi XS (27. September 2013)

Passt! Ich bin wahrscheinlich dann auch mit dem Hardtail unterwegs. Vielleicht melden sich noch weitere Damen an.


----------



## MissPepper (27. September 2013)

Ich bin für Sonntag leider raus...aber vielleicht passt es nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## HiFi XS (28. September 2013)

boarderli schrieb:


> Sonntag und nördlich hört sich gut an, würd ich mich anschließen, komm ja aus dem schönen Pankow Niederschönhausen
> Also falls Du/ihr eine Anfängerin aufm HT dabei haben willst/wollt




Abend @boarderli - bist Du morgen noch dabei? Wir könnten uns gegen 13:30 treffen, wenn es Dir passt. Ich sende Dir eine PN.

LG
HiFi


----------



## Principiante (28. September 2013)

...hmmm...nördlich... vielleicht kommt Ihr mal am Tegeler Forst vorbei ???
Liegt ziemlich im Norden...

Würde mich freuen, bin auch ab 12h vor Ort. HiFi weiß ja wo es ist 
LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (28. September 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...hmmm...nördlich... vielleicht kommt Ihr mal am Tegeler Forst vorbei ???
> Liegt ziemlich im Norden...
> 
> Würde mich freuen, bin auch ab 12h vor Ort. HiFi weiß ja wo es ist
> LG, Principiante!



Hey @Principiante!  Ja - gute Idee! Ich werde es wohl vorschlagen - ist zwar sehr viel Straße bis Tegeler Forst aber mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (29. September 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

wir haben eine Überraschungsgast : die @Claudi_B führt uns bei tollem Wetter raus aus der Innenstadt  - wer mit will bitte melden.
 @_Principiante_ - das wird diesmal leider nichts mit Tegeler Forst - Du bist aber herzlich willkommen mit uns eine Tour zu fahren oder eine Teiltour   Dir aber viel Spaß im Wald.




LG HiFi


----------



## Principiante (29. September 2013)

...schade, aber Euch auch viel Spaß!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ladies - lass uns bald ein Team für den Winterpokal zusammenstellen! Wer will wieder?


----------



## MissPepper (5. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei...!


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Oktober 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Bin dabei...!



Ja! Wir können bald los legen.


----------



## mtbbee (6. Oktober 2013)

Bin in dieser Saison beim WP nicht dabei ... fahre zwar nach wie vor das Jahr durch, wahrscheinlich wenns klappt auch mit einem richtigen Winterbike, aber ich trage mich nicht mehr ein .... 5 Jahre waren lange genug ...

Aber nichts desto trotz, hoffe man sieht sich Mi oder Do Abend  siehe IG


----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei, bleib ja dieses Jahr über'n Winter in Deutschland...


LG,Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Bin in dieser Saison beim WP nicht dabei ... fahre zwar nach wie vor das Jahr durch, wahrscheinlich wenns klappt auch *mit einem richtigen Winterbike*, aber ich trage mich nicht mehr ein .... 5 Jahre waren lange genug ...
> 
> Aber nichts desto trotz, hoffe man sieht sich Mi oder Do Abend  siehe IG



als ich das gelesen habe, dachte ich zuerst, dass du absagtst wegen eines richtigen *Winterpokal Teams* ... (weil wir so lahm sind ) und jetzt schaue ich mit neugier im IG 



Principiante schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, bleib ja dieses Jahr über'n Winter in Deutschland...
> 
> 
> LG,Principiante!



cool! 

LADIES - @_Claudi_B_, @_boarderli_ @_???_ 
Wollte ihr mitmachen?  

Bei uns geht es um gegenseitiges motiveiren im Winter - nicht ums gewinnen oder so was


----------



## boarderli (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde gern, bin aber von Mitte Dezember bis Mitte März als Snowboardlehrer im Allgäu


----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2013)

...oh Du arme...



3 Monate... Und ich freu mich schon auf die "1" Woche Skifahren  im Februar... 3 Monate ... Du hast es gut,  viel Spaß wünsch ich Dir!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (7. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt auch Punkte für Snowboarden


----------



## boarderli (7. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschön, Ich freu mich auch schon riesig


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2013)

boarderli schrieb:


> Dankeschön, Ich freu mich auch schon riesig




Bei so einer tolle Beschäftigung ist Winterpokal dann nur lästig, oder? 
Kannst du trotzdem mitmachen wenn Du willst 
Velofrau bist Du schon in einem anderen Team oder machst Du mit uns mit!?


----------



## boarderli (7. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn das mit dem Winterpokal genau?


----------



## 4mate (7. Oktober 2013)

boarderli schrieb:


> Was ist denn das mit dem Winterpokal genau?


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2013)

Winterpokal ist online Punkte sammeln für deine sportliche Tätigkeiten -  Bei Radfahren kriegst Du  ein Punkt/15 Minuten-Einheit.  Laufen und glaube ich Langlauf kriegst du pro Stunde 3 Punkte.  Andere Sportarten nur 2 Punkte - egal wie lang du trainiert hast (unfair! )  

Es geht darum,  über den Winter fit und aktiv zu bleiben.


----------



## boarderli (7. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja fies 
Aber immerhin sind das dann jeden Tag 2 Punkte fürs Snowboarden


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Oktober 2013)

Also, bist'e beim Winterpokal dabei @boarderli? Nimmst Du dein Rad mit nach Allgäu? Sag ja! Dann kommen wir alle Dich besuchen :-D und machen 'en snowride


----------



## boarderli (8. Oktober 2013)

Joa, da wäre ich dabei 

Nee, fürs Rad ist leider überhaupt kein Platz und keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderli (8. Oktober 2013)

Aber Snowboardkurs dürft ihr gerne alle bei mir buchen


----------



## mtbbee (8. Oktober 2013)

boarderli schrieb:


> Aber Snowboardkurs dürft ihr gerne alle bei mir buchen



TiefschneeKurse gibts Du nicht zufällig auch? Ich gehe furchtbar gerne bergauf mit den Tourenski, komme aber (wie sollte es auch anders sein ) schwer wieder runter - die PoBremse funktioniert zwar, sieht nur nicht geschickt aus und manchmal versagt diese


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Wer macht dann mit? Brauchen wir zwei Winterpokal-Teams oder reicht diesmal eins? 

Interesse hat bisher 

1. MissPepper
2. Principiante
3. boarderli
4. hifi xs
5.?
6.?

mtbbee macht sinnvollerweise mit Münchnern mit und fällt bei uns aus. @VeloWoman, hast Du schon ein Team oder willst Du mit uns ins Team?  @Claudi_B - bist Du auch wieder dabei? Bitte lass uns wissen, damit wir die Teams einrichten können! 

LG
hifi


----------



## VeloWoman (17. Oktober 2013)

nepp..ick bin raus bzw schon in meinem "realen" Team Bike Planet drin.


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Oktober 2013)

OK danke VeloWoman - dann wissen wir Bescheid. Claudi_B meldet sich hoffentlich vor dem 1.11


----------



## Claudi_B (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen,

Danke für die eindringliche Nachfrage.

Ich will nicht mitmachen. Durch die Aufzählung meiner Sportstunden wird mir nur noch bewuster, wie wenig ich zum Radeln komme...
Und immer nur die Arbeitswege eintragen bringt mir auch nix!

Viel Spaß den anderen aber beim Wettsammeln!

Claudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Mädels! Wir brauchen einen Name für das team und dazu wenn es geht eine 5 Fahrerin. Vorschläge! Wollen wir dieses Jahr Berlin Wallriders nehmen?

Änderung: wir haben eine Zusage.  Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch den Namen.


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2013)

Wollen wir nicht einen von den beiden alten Namen behalten?  

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MissPepper (25. Oktober 2013)

...BerlinCityGirls fand ich gut...im Prinzip ist es mir egal wie wir heißen...gebt uns einen Namen!!! ...damit ich das Team erstellen kann!


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist es ja eigentlich auch egal.
Dachte nur wir behalten irgendwie den Namen vom vorigem Jahr?!?

BerlinCityGirls fänd ich auch gut.
Macht einfach was...


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst uns überraschen Pepper.


----------



## MissPepper (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok...ich hoffe Du wirst diese Aussage nicht bereuen ...dann überlege ich mir einen schönen Namen!


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

Ein herrlicher Tag! Ich habe das perfekte Wetter heute ausgenutz um eine Winterpokalvorbereitungsrunde vor der Arbeit zu fahren  Ich hab sogar Shorts ohne lange Radhose getragen. Es war wie ein Bad in der Sonne! Klasse. 

Bald geht der Winterpokal los. Geniesse den Herbst! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1503375



LG
HiFi


----------



## VeloWoman (29. Oktober 2013)

Tolles Bild!

Bin heute auch unten kurz unterwegs. Wohl das letzte Mal dies Jahr, wenn ich mir die Temperaturen so anschaue..


----------



## mtbbee (29. Oktober 2013)

Hatten wir im Süden gestern ... bin Abends um 19:00 noch kurz/kurz nach Hause geradelt.
Heute früh 8 grad und Regenschauer  ... wird ab heute auch deutlich kühler bleiben. 
Chices Bild


----------



## Principiante (30. Oktober 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Ok...ich hoffe Du wirst diese Aussage nicht bereuen ...dann überlege ich mir einen schönen Namen!



 Hallo MissPepper!

Naaa????  


Wie heißen wir denn nun?

Bin neugierig.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (30. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen!  

Ich schick Dir ne PN!


----------



## MissPepper (1. November 2013)

@boarderli: Bitte melde Dich...wir wollen das Team vervollständigen!!!


----------



## boarderli (2. November 2013)

Nabend ihr lieben,

hatte ein paar Tage kein richtiges Internet. Was muss ich tun um dem Team beizutreten? 

Jute Nacht euch


----------



## MissPepper (2. November 2013)

Klick oben in der Leiste Winterpokal an, gehe auf Team suchen,  gebe den Namen ein den ich Dir per PN geschickt habe und stelle eine Beitrittsanfrage. Ich bestätige es dann 
Ab Montag dann alle Sporteinheiten eintragen!  

LG


----------



## HiFi XS (3. November 2013)

Ju hu Ladies, morgen geht es los - ich war heute extra klug - bin nicht gefahren und hab alles erledigt damit ich morgen früh eine Runde fahren kann und punkte sammeln kann   Donnerstagfrüh war ich der Hasenheide... Frost am Boden! Wenigsten ein Bisschen.  



 



Bis bald Ladies. Ich freue mich auf eine baldige gemeinsame Tour. 

LG
HiFi


----------



## boarderli (3. November 2013)

Ich konnte das Team irgendwie nicht finden


----------



## Principiante (3. November 2013)

boarderli schrieb:


> Ich konnte das Team irgendwie nicht finden





hier @boarderli :

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/371

oder gleich hier:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=Ladies+only+Berlin+icebreakers

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (3. November 2013)

...und HiFi, das war ja echt dann "cool" wa? 

Ich war heut Nachmittag auch nur kurz unterwegs.

LG, P.!


----------



## boarderli (3. November 2013)

Danke :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2013)

Hallo Frauen,

bitte daran denken ALLE Sporteinheiten einzutragen. Wenn Du mehrmals am Tag  aktiv bist (sagen wir mal Morgens joggen, Abends radfahren, oder 2 mal raus beim gleichen Sprotart), kannst Du die Einheiten separat eintragen. Heute geht es los! 

LG
HiFi


----------



## MissPepper (10. November 2013)

Schön war's heute im G'wood mit HiFi XS  Auch wenn mich die Erkältung noch etwas bremst, besonders bergauf  ABER: Die Trails am Teufelsberg machen immer mehr Spaß!!!   

Thanks  @HiFi XS ! Das war spitze!!!

Ps. Die erste Schlammpackung für dieses Jahr gab's inklusive...


----------



## mtbbee (10. November 2013)

Hoffe in 3 Wochen kann ich Euch mein Moppelchen vorstellen ... bis bald


----------



## MissPepper (10. November 2013)




----------



## HiFi XS (20. November 2013)

Hallo alle,

wollen wir nicht eine Runde organisieren? Wer hat z.B. am Sonntag Zeit? Ich könnte ein Paar Stunden zum fahren freischaufeln....

LG
HiFi


----------



## mtbbee (20. November 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> wollen wir nicht eine Runde organisieren? Wer hat z.B. am Sonntag Zeit? Ich könnte ein Paar Stunden zum fahren freischaufeln....
> 
> ...




ich bekomme nur einen Tag "frei"  Sa oder So ... Sa ist das Power Pedalieren beim Niels, da könnte man zuvor oder danach - Sa geht bei Dir nicht? Dann eben Sonntag, muß nur um spätestens 16:00 wieder daheim sein wegen Rückfahrt. Oder Freitag ... egal, laß uns treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (20. November 2013)

Das PttP ist nächste Woche Samstag und HiFi meinte doch diesen Sonntag oder irre ich da?

Zum PttP komm ich mit meinem Renner, wenns Wetter passt wird vorher nochmal ordentlich aufm großen Blatt gekurbelt.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. November 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Das PttP ist nächste Woche Samstag und HiFi meinte doch diesen Sonntag oder irre ich da?
> 
> Zum PttP komm ich mit meinem Renner, wenns Wetter passt wird vorher nochmal ordentlich aufm großen Blatt gekurbelt.



Ja ja dieses WE - Sonntag. Samstag geht bei mir nicht. Danke Velofrau.

Wir könnten auch alle Ladies aus B/B einladen. Nicht nur WP-Ladies oder die, die hier im Unterforum 'Ladies aus Berlin und Umgebung' schon aktiv sind


----------



## mtbbee (20. November 2013)

ich wieder total verplant ... bin gedanklich schon irgendwie in Berlin 

Euch viel Spaß, hier solls ja regnen/schneien, hoffe Ihr habt mehr Glück - dann kurbelt mal schön für die WP Punkte


----------



## HiFi XS (21. November 2013)

@mtbbee hmmm - so ist es wenn Frau sich für München entscheidet -  

Tja - aber vielleicht wird es Ende November passen. Würde mich natürlich sehr, sehr freuen!


----------



## riotgrrrl (23. November 2013)

Hi, irgendwer heute auf dem Rad unterwegs? Ich würde gerne die Waldautobahnen unsicher machen


----------



## HiFi XS (23. November 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> Hi, irgendwer heute auf dem Rad unterwegs? Ich wÃ¼rde gerne die Waldautobahnen unsicher machen



Heute geht bei mir leider nicht.  Morgen aber habe ich zeit ab 11:00 rum und fahr eine G'wood runde oder wÄre fÅ«r was anderes offen falls jemand kann. Hauptsache ja drauÃen!


----------



## riotgrrrl (23. November 2013)

Ich kann nur ganz moderate Strecken fahren - also nichts, wo ich ernsthaft reintreten oder im stehen fahren muss  Morgen wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. November 2013)

Super. Wir können losfahren und sehen was geht. Strecken gibt' s genug. Lass uns eine Nils Café treffzeit ausmachen


----------



## riotgrrrl (23. November 2013)

gerne, schlag was vor


----------



## HiFi XS (23. November 2013)

Vorschlag: 12.15 - 12.30 wäre für mich ideal. Ist bisschen doof aber es klappt nicht anders. Ich schaffe frühstens 11:45. Sagst wann Du kannst/willst und dann ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (23. November 2013)

ok dann 12:15 bei Nils - bis morgen!


----------



## HiFi XS (24. November 2013)

Hi Y'all- ein Freund hat sich gestern gemeldet und kommt mit.  LG - HiFi


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. November 2013)

Hi, tolle Runde - auf jeden Fall für mich. Ich bin tot ^^


----------



## HiFi XS (24. November 2013)

Ich bin auch vollkommen platt. War echt eine unterhaltsame Runde. Dass die Sonne dann raus kam war unglaublich.  Für die, die nicht dabei waren. ..wir waren überraschenderweise dann 5 Leute. Sehr nette Bekanntschaften gemacht - dafür is das Nduro cafe unschlagbar


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. November 2013)

Mir tun sogar die Arme weh - super )) Habe vielleicht zuviel geschoben?? ;D
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal ))


----------



## ma.schino (25. November 2013)




----------



## HiFi XS (26. November 2013)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> Mir tun sogar die Arme weh - super )) Habe vielleicht zuviel geschoben?? ;D
> Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal ))





ma.schino schrieb:


>



von mir auch ein  mir haben danach die arme auch wehgetan. Matsch + nasser Sand = anstrengend.  Das Wetter die letzte 2 Tagen war herrlich! Heute früh war ich in der Hasenheide. @_Principiante_ die Tierliebhaberin - ich musste an Dich denken.


----------



## Principiante (26. November 2013)

@ HiFi XS :Oh, die find ich echt voll süß, diese kleinen Kobolde...

Ich war heute Vormittag kurz draußen und danach nochmal am Bootshaus...brrr, mir sind die Füße eingefroren (und die Nase auch )

Ist mir echt zu kalt. 





LG, Principiante!


----------



## VeloWoman (27. November 2013)

Schnuffelig das rote Getier 

Heute bin ich sogar mal warm auf Arbeit angekommen. Is ja nen ganz anderes Gefühl, wenn man nicht friert aufm Rad. Hat auch ein paar Tage gedauert raus zu finden, was man wie im Zwiebelprinzip anzieht. Und die Sommerradschuhe habe ich heuer auch mal gegen Winterradschuhe ausgetauscht..Zeit wurde es...hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (27. November 2013)

Bin heute Mittag los gefahren, war inzwischen recht "warm"  - Moppelchen hat sich über den Sand und die Kiesgrube richtig gefreut  

Was macht Ihr denn am Freitag so ausser arbeiten? Hat jemand vielleicht Heimarbeit  ?
Versuche mich jeden Tag für ein paar Stunden aufs Rad zu schwingen ...


----------



## VeloWoman (28. November 2013)

ich muss leider arbeiten, mach aber für Samstag die Streuselschnecken klar


----------



## mtbbee (28. November 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> mach aber für Samstag die Streuselschnecken klar



Leider muß ich Samstag einen Umbau mit vorbereiten und das EG ausräumen ... Kam erst Montag hoch, denn gibt Wasser im Keller, Muß alles für die Bauarbeiter  frei sein. Geht nur Sa, wegen Wertstoffhof. 
Wenns die Zeit erlaubt, düse ich kurz vorbei, schaut aber leider nicht wirklich gut aus


----------



## HiFi XS (28. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Leider muß ich Samstag einen Umbau mit vorbereiten und das EG ausräumen ... Kam erst Montag hoch, denn gibt Wasser im Keller, Muß alles für die Bauarbeiter  frei sein. Geht nur Sa, wegen Wertstoffhof.
> Wenns die Zeit erlaubt, düse ich kurz vorbei, schaut aber leider nicht wirklich gut aus



...und Sonntag auch nicht? Ich werde jetzt eine Runde zu organisieren - mal sehen ob jemand Zeit hat.


----------



## VeloWoman (28. November 2013)

Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh. ....und ick hab ma so druff jefreut...mennnooo...


----------



## HiFi XS (29. November 2013)

Eine Tour im Freien, falls ihr Interesse habt, geht es am kommenden Samstag vom N'duro Cafe um 13:00 los.  Ich freue mich, wenn ihr mitkommt!

ooh - Bemerkung: hab gerade im Berlin Unterforum gesehen, dass das PttP Event im N'Duro Cafe stattfindet. Falls es dort sehr voll ist, dann sehen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz am Butterfly.   Oder wenn das Wetter sauschlecht sein soll - dann wahrscheinlich blieben wir im Heimbezirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (2. Dezember 2013)

Mädels, Mädels...habe gerade mit Toxoholic's telefoniert...meine Gabel geht heute raus...also nicht mehr lange, dann bin ich wieder dabei!!! Ich freu mich sooooooooo sehr! Yippeeeeeee yay! I'm just happy...!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Dezember 2013)

@MissPepper ---- Heisst das jetzt Tage oder nur Wochen (statt Monaten) ?


----------



## MissPepper (2. Dezember 2013)

.. @HiFi XS: heißt nur noch ein paar Stunden...so 24 oder so  Hab vorhin ne Abschluss E-Mail bekommen, dass sie losgeschickt wurde...!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Dezember 2013)

An Dich zurück  - ahh - Great!  Und dann bist Du nächstes Mal mit - Samstag war schon ziemlich trüb...   (to say the least - but at least it didn't rain!)

na - das kennst du schon - winterbike an der Brücke bei niesel/grau/nass  bald wird alles frieren - dannmüssen wir wieder auf dem Drachenberg bei -9


----------



## MissPepper (5. Dezember 2013)

So Ladies...mein Scotti ist wieder komplett!!! Ich bin wieder startklar...warte nur noch bis Xaver verschwunden ist und dann geht's wieder los! Yippeeee ...Laufen für'n WP ist doof...bringt ja keine Punkte!


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Dezember 2013)

Na super! Wollte gerade fragen, wer mit will dieses WE. Wenn das Wetter halb wegs ok ist am Samstag, würde ich gern touren. Wenn nicht, wäre Sonntag für mich nur bedingt möglich dieses WE.


----------



## MissPepper (6. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich gut an...


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Ladies! Wir haben jetzt ein Plan. Wer mit will, einfach @MissPepper oder mich kontaktieren! 

Liebe Grüße,
HiFi


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Dezember 2013)

gibt es Interesse einen Treffen für das WE zu organisieren? Ich konnte Samstag was machen. Sonntag ist noch nicht klar, wann ich Zeit hab. Auf jeden Fall sind an beide Tage eine Hausrunde Drin. Würde gern aber zu G'Wood, falls jemand lust hat.

LG
hifi


----------



## MissPepper (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre am Sonntag mit meiner anderen Gruppe,  kannst gerne mitkommen wenn Du magst, treffen uns 10:30 Uhr.  Ich denke streckenmäßig würde Dir das gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. Dezember 2013)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Sonntag mit meiner anderen Gruppe,  kannst gerne mitkommen wenn Du magst, treffen uns 10:30 Uhr.  Ich denke streckenmäßig würde Dir das gefallen!



   von wo startet ihr?


----------



## MissPepper (14. Dezember 2013)

@HiFi XS hab Dir ne Whatsapp geschrieben!


----------



## MissPepper (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Mädels...wie findet Ihr das neue Design vom Forum? ...also ich habe gerade keinen Spaß mehr...alles ist weg...ich sehe hier nicht mehr durch... einfach zum kotzen!


----------



## mtbbee (23. Dezember 2013)

nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit und bis auf die deutlich mehr Werbung finde ich die neuen Features gar nicht schlecht .... ok,  ich gebe zu, ich habe momentan mehr Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen 
Die Einstellungen in der Privatsphäre ist jedenfalls einfacher als bei FB  . IGs sind in den Gruppen ziemlich weit unten im Forum gelandet. Tapatalk funzt jetzt perfekt ... Also nur ein wenig Geduld, das wird schon


----------



## Principiante (23. Dezember 2013)

Ja, man muss sich erst einfummeln.
Aber ich fand es trotzdem vorher netter aufgebaut.
Irgendwie übersichtlicher...

Können wir eh nicht ändern, also.  

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MissPepper (1. Januar 2014)

"Das neue Jahr hat gerade begonnen...die ersten Vorsätze sind zeronnen... Was soll's, es gibt kein Zurück...zum neuen Jahr viel Erfolg und gaaanz viel Glück!"

Ladies, ich hoffe Ihr seid gut ins neue Jahr gekommen! 2014 wird ein gutes Jahr...und ich freue mich auf viele Rides mit Euch!
LG MissPepper


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo! Morgen fahren wir ab 12 in G'wood eine lockere runde.  Treffpunkt Nils. bis dann liebe Ladies.
LG hi fi


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Januar 2014)

Jemand für morgen? @riotgrrrl vielleicht hast du morgen zeit? Meldet euch


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Januar 2014)

@MissPepper - danke für das mitradeln! Das gute Wetter haben wir gut ausgenutzt.   Ich bin anschließend doch umgehend nach hause gefahren und hab mittag gegessen - erst später bin ich wieder raus. Es hat zwar auf dem weg nach hause etwas genieselt - aber war überhaupt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (12. Januar 2014)

@HiFi XS ...hat mir super viel Spaß gemacht! Und wir haben wirklich die besten Stunden des Tages ausgenutzt!
Ich war vorhin auch noch ein Stündchen laufen..musste zur Bank und hab es gleich mit einem Abendlauf verbunden... War somit ein sportlicher Sonntag!

Bis zum nächsten Ride!


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Januar 2014)

Tag Ladies,

ich wollte heute ein paar Punkte reinfahren oder wenigsten Joggen gehen aber ich hab's dann doch (wegen Glatteis) gelassen... wobei - die Strassen waren weit weniger gefährlich als die Bürgersteige   Ich war nur kurz mit dem Rad unterwegs, weil es zu glatt war zu gehen! Leute sind auf der Strasse gelaufen, weil der Bürgersteig nicht begehbar war  
So viele Leute sind ausgerutcht - Radfahrer auch.


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute.  Ich möchte morgen gern eine Tour fahren kann aber erst ab 12:30 los fahren. Falls jemand Lust hat etwas später morgen zu starten sag Bescheid.  Pepper fährt morgen auch ist aber für mich zu früh.
LG
HiFi


----------



## mtbbee (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

wie schauts kommenden Sonntag 12:00 bei Euch aus? Treffpunkt Schmetterlingsplatz? Habt Ihr Zeit und Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde?


----------



## MissPepper (5. Februar 2014)

Lust hab ich...Zeit hab ich...würd mal sagen, ich bin dabei!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> wie schauts kommenden Sonntag 12:00 bei Euch aus? Treffpunkt Schmetterlingsplatz? Habt Ihr Zeit und Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde?



So, es sieht auch bei mir gut aus. Freue mich sehr.  Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (6. Februar 2014)

YippeeeeeeeIch freu mich total auf Euch...!

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## riotgrrrl (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei! Da ich aber um 15 Uhr Schwimmtraining habe, werde ich so um 10 Uhr starten. Könntet ihr mich irgendwo rund um den Birkendrop einsammeln? Conny hat meine Handynummer - freue mich


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2014)

Am Ende des Tages haben wir knappe 600 hm, Teufelsberg paar mal und Drachenberg und viel Spaß gehabt. Mtbbee mit dem Fatbike  das war lustig  . Schön euch alle wieder gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MissPepper (9. Februar 2014)

Ja das war heute wieder total klasse! Ich bin total kaputt...aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht! Alle Km zusammen gerechnet waren es ca.70km...und bei mir 500hm! Freue mich auf die nächste Runde!


----------



## mtbbee (10. Februar 2014)

Bin inzwischen staufrei wieder "daheim" angekommen - schön wars mit Euch - hat mir wieder richtig viel Spaß gemacht und Nebenwirkungen sind heute nicht zu spüren , hat nix geschadet, war insgesamt ein nicht gerade schonendes Wochenende  . Lustig fand ich die Reaktionen der Wanderer und Mountainbiker auf das Moppelchen 
Was mich immer wieder beeindruckt, trotz der Vielzahl von Wanderern (selten so viele im G' wood gesehen) , ist das angenehme Miteinander ... kenne ich hier unten auch anders.
Also dann bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Nummer15 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin ganz frisch hier und war total happy diese Gruppe gefunden zu haben. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Strausberg und würde mich riesig freuen, demnächst mal bei einer eurer Touren dabei zu sein. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## VeloWoman (19. Februar 2014)

Na herzlich Willkommen!

...Frage gleich mal....jemand was fürs WE geplant..so Richtung Müggelz oder so ? 
Ich habe "frei" und Wetter soll ja nicht das Schlechteste werden.

...aba LOCKER..ggg...aller Anfang is schwer ^^


----------



## Nummer15 (19. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank VeloWoman. 

Wäre Sonntag bei einem Ausritt dabei. Und Müggelz hört sich prima an.
Bin ehrlich gespannt, ob ich mithalten kann.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2014)

Hi! Grüße auch von mir @Nummer15 Wenn ich am Sonntag fahre wird's höchstwahrscheinlich Grunewald und so viel Berg auf wie möglich. Ich selber bin nicht gerade rasend unterwegs  aber ich werde wahrscheinlich in einer gemischten Gruppe fahren. Bin so halb verabredet schon, weil ich letztes WE nicht mit konnte (Erkältung + Zeit zu knapp).

LG
HiFi


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Februar 2014)

Na in den Müggelz geht's auch soviel hoch wie möglich. .lach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo @VeloWoman 
wir können gern mal in den muggelz. War lange nicht mehr da. Grunewald finde ich schon etwas abwechselungsreicher aber auch mal gern


----------



## Principiante (21. Februar 2014)

@HiFi XS : ick bin och am WE am T Berg, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja (-;
(... aber nicht Bergauf-ächz )


 LG, Principiante!

P.S.: Wie sieht es denn auf den Freeridestrecken da aus, brauch ich volle Protektoren,-oder reicht Helm und Knieschützer?


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> @HiFi XS : ick bin och am WE am T Berg, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja (-;
> (... *aber nicht Bergauf-ächz* )
> LG, Principiante!
> P.S.: *Wie sieht es denn auf den Freeridestrecken da aus, brauch ich volle Protektoren,-oder reicht Helm und Knieschützer*?



Auf's Hochschieben kommst du aber trotzdem nicht drum herum   
Die Freeride Strecke - so wie immer. Wo du gut mit Protektoren fahren kannst sind die verschiedene T-Berg 'Downhills' mit Sprunge etc. Die haben teils krasse Sprunge/Drops, die aber alle umfahrbar sind (fast alle - and der 6 gibt's diese Baumstammdrop wo ich dann absteigen muss). Ich fahre Tour und mach die 'Downhills' als Belohnung - ich fahre alles ohne Knieschutzer etc weil ich keine grosse Sprunge fahre. Die Freeride Strecke ist auch für Tourenfahren ohne Schutzkleidung gut fahrbar - kommt darauf an, was du alles anstellen willst . Wenn du wie @riotgrrrl die derbere 'Enduro' Sprunge am 6 und 5 fahren willst oder hast es vor an der Freeride-Strecke dirt-style zu fahren, kann ich nur dazu raten, volle Protektoren mit zu nehmen und zu nutzten.


----------



## VeloWoman (21. Februar 2014)

So...also Sonntag soll das Wetterchen doch schick werden.

Wie kommst Du denn am Besten Richtung Müggelz @Nummer15  ? 

Treffpunkt entweder Schlossplatz Köpenick oder wenn Du bei Rahnsdorf durch den Tunnel fährst auf der Müggelz Seite.
Uhrzeit?
@MissPepper ?

Wie lang es wird werden wir ja sehen, wie die Kondi ist und der "Bock". Am samstag fahre ich schon ne lange Tour..bin also auch bissel langsamer unterwegs dann am Sonntag 

*froi*

Ma Kamera mitnehmen. Vielleicht kriegen wir paar schicke Bildchen hin. Bei DEM Wetter.. *schwärm*


----------



## Nummer15 (21. Februar 2014)

@VeloWoman bin am Start. Ich glaube Schlossplatz passt ganz gut für mich, da komme ich ganz easy mit Rad hin. Um die Mittagszeit so gegen 13 Uhr würde bei mir gehen. 

Was ich mal noch fragen wollte. Kennt ihr die Froschbrücke und wart ihr da schon mal? Würde mich mal voll interessieren und gegen so nen Bildchen mit so'nem Frosch hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## VeloWoman (21. Februar 2014)

SupiDupi..Froschbrücke is jebongt.
Und bei 13Uhr kann ich ja noch bissel ausschlafen..gg
Außer @MissPepper will vorher noch nen Ründchen drehen....--> wehe 

Dann Schlossplatz 13Uhr. Direkt an der kleinen Brauerei bzw neben dem Eisenpferdchen sind paar Bänke. Wer als erster da is kann ja schonmal nen Sonnenbad nehmen


----------



## Nummer15 (21. Februar 2014)

Werde da sein und hoffe mithalten zu können.


----------



## VeloWoman (21. Februar 2014)

Ach I wo.... wir sind Mädels..da jibbet keen zurücklassen oder andere diverse Kerl-Anwandlungen....

Stimmts @Rest ?


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Ach I wo.... wir sind Mädels..da jibbet keen zurücklassen oder andere diverse Kerl-Anwandlungen....
> 
> Stimmts @Rest ?



Falls ich nicht G'Wood machen fahre ich mit euch. Und das stimmt auf alle Fälle... es wird grundsätzlich gewartet. Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr eher auf mich warten mussen  (wenigstens wenn es bergauf auf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer15 (21. Februar 2014)

Ach toll. Ich freu mich auf Sonntag Mädels.


----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Ach I wo.... wir sind Mädels..da jibbet keen zurücklassen oder andere diverse Kerl-Anwandlungen....



He Velo, der Spruch funzt!!!
Gefällt mir!!


----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2014)

@HiFi XS : Danke für die Tips! werd die "KleinProtektoren" mitnehmen. Ich war schließlich schon ewig nicht mehr springen.
Treff mich um 12h mit Gambler an der Brücke. Vielleicht düst Du da in der Gegend rum, kannst ja mal ausschau nach mir und meinem Panzer halten, wenn Du es zeitlich schaffst!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2014)

Nummer15 schrieb:


> Werde da sein und hoffe mithalten zu können.





VeloWoman schrieb:


> Ach I wo.... wir sind Mädels..da jibbet keen zurücklassen oder andere diverse Kerl-Anwandlungen....
> 
> Stimmts @Rest ?


Nur zur Info:

Bei den Kerlen wird der Letzte hintern Baum geführt und bekommt den Klappspaten zu spüren


----------



## VeloWoman (23. Februar 2014)

Rechtschaffen fertig für das WE...
Gestern 90km und heute 55km..sollte reichen. 

War dann heute "nur" ein recht schnelles Geballer zum Frosch gewesen. . . und nur eine Pause. Meine Beine hats gefreut. War mal wieder nötig so eine etwas längere Treteinheit.

War scheen @Nummer15 (y)


----------



## Nummer15 (24. Februar 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> War dann heute "nur" ein recht schnelles Geballer zum Frosch gewesen. . .
> 
> War scheen @Nummer15 (y)



Immer wieder gern. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Bin dann auch noch auf meine 60 km gekommen und war noch 2h Ball spielen. Also ein sehr sportintensiver Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. Februar 2014)

Nummer15 schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Bin dann auch noch auf meine 60 km gekommen und war noch 2h Ball spielen. Also ein sehr sportintensiver Sonntag.



  freut mich, dass eure Tour zustande gekommen ist - ich will auch irgendwann zum Frosch . Wir waren auch am Sonntag aktiv -  haben einen super Trainingstag gehabt mit der Gruppe - relativ viel bergauf und guten Tempo - war genau richtig. Mein Kondi nimmt langsam zu und die Erkältung scheint bezwungen zu sein .  Zudem habe ich @Principiante getroffen an der Brücke. Princi, wie war's!??! Die Zeit wurde zu knapp und wir waren dann direkt nach der Tour beim NDuro-Cafe statt noch mal auf'm T'berg. Ich glaub ich bin Sonntag wieder in G'Wood.  Was macht ihr?

LG
HiFi


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Februar 2014)

Ich bin dieses WE raus, habe wieder Freund-Besuch.

Nächstes WE steht ne laaaange Grundkondi-RR-Runde in den Oderbruch an (keine Ahnung ob Sa oder So) und falls die Sonntag wäre würde ich Samstag noch bissel Technik/bergauf im GWood/am Schäferberg machen wollen. Denn in drei Wochen steht bei mir schon wieder das erste Rennen an 

Technik wäre auch was für @Nummer15


----------



## mtbbee (26. Februar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin Sonntag wieder in G'Wood.  Was macht ihr?


 
Wir werden So. auch unterweges sein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tour-berlin-rulez-am-sonntag-2-3-2014.685523/
Gehe da mal ein wenig "fremd"


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Gehe da mal ein wenig "fremd"



Pöh.... komm Du mir mal nach Hause 
(aber dieses WE sei erlaubt)


----------



## Nummer15 (26. Februar 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Technik wäre auch was für @Nummer15



Oh ja! Da hast du ganz recht @VeloWoman. Ich habe die kommenden beiden Samstage Ligaspiele und stünde entsprechend nur Sonntags für einen Ausritt zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Wir werden So. auch unterweges sein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tour-berlin-rulez-am-sonntag-2-3-2014.685523/
> Gehe da mal ein wenig "fremd"



   das is was! Wir sehen uns bestimmt unterwegs dort - ihr werdet kaum zu übersehen mit euern Fatties   Cool


----------



## Principiante (26. Februar 2014)

Oi, die würde ich auch gerne mal sehen!

Weiß aber nicht, ob ich Sonntag kann, würde gerne an meiner Strecke inTF weiter bauen.
Außerdem war es ja megavoll am Sonntag auf'n T Berg.

Ach @HiFi XS , hat Spaß gemacht, aber ich war vom hochschieben ziemlich k.o... (_übrigens stimmt jetzt mein Panzer wieder, hab das mit der Kette repariert_)
Die Jungs treffen sich morgen da, vielleicht schau ich vorbei, hast Du zeit? So um 12h.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Februar 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Oi, die würde ich auch gerne mal sehen!
> 
> Weiß aber nicht, ob ich Sonntag kann, würde gerne an meiner Strecke inTF weiter bauen.
> Außerdem war es ja megavoll am Sonntag auf'n T Berg.
> ...



fein, dass dein Canyon Panzer wieder im lot ist. 
Aber...morgen (Donnerstag) um 12? Leider keine chance


----------



## VeloWoman (28. Februar 2014)

Sooo...
also uffjepasst und mitjemacht ^^

Dann halte ich mal fest:
Sonntag den* 9.3.* wäre ne GWood Ausfahrt drin. (Samstag mach ich ne Mädels RR Runde). Deshalb gehts mir nicht um Kilometer oder ballern..dis hatte ich dann den Vortag schon. Ich will bissel Technik üben (wo war denn nochmal dieser verflixte Wurzelteppich bzw. diese Abfahrt wo ich mich auch erst nicht getraut hatte..wo wir Bilder gemacht haben das letzte Mal? )
Fahre nämlich mit Flats jezze _*stolzguck* _und bin begeistert das die wie Hunde-aa am Schuh kletten  und komischerweise..irgentwie..traue ich mich mehr Sachen.

@Nummer15 Ob ich mit Bahn anreise oder doch via Rad weiß ich noch nicht..kommt auf die Belastung vom Vortag drauf an.

So..Biene..Misspepper...HiFixs..wie schauts aus? Oder hat dat Principiante och Zeit und Bock? Ha....Claudi werd ich auch nochmal fragen.


----------



## Nummer15 (28. Februar 2014)

Hört sich vernünftig an und ich melde mich hiermit ganz hochoffiziel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2014)

Hi!

Oh, 9.3. kann ich nicht...da ich die Woche in Saalbach Hinterglemm mit die Brett'l unterwegs bin - YEAH!! 



Schade trotzdem, vielleicht nächstes mal, Technik ist auf jeden Fall mal bei mir nötig!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## mtbbee (28. Februar 2014)

am 9.3. kann ich auch nicht, bin nicht in Berlin, erst wieder im April ... Technik fände ich ebenfalls super, vielleicht klappts ja dann im April


----------



## HiFi XS (1. März 2014)

Hallo @ Alle
Morgen starten wir um 11:30 Treffpunkt: Nduro cafe. Ich melde mich nacher wegen dem 9.3.
Lg
Hifi


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Sooo...
> also uffjepasst und mitjemacht ^^
> 
> Dann halte ich mal fest:
> ...



HEY!!!    @VeloWoman @Nummer15

ich melde mich spät - aber immerhin   Also, wir touren morgen - das wird eine knackige Runde (für meine Verhältnisse ) aber generell auch relativ flot mit bergauf soviel es geht - ich will hauptsächlich kondi trainieren, weil ich in der Woche sonst nicht dazu komme  schrecklich .... so freue ich mich, wenn die Runde mich herausfordert. Es wird auch alle 'gute' Abfahrten genommen, die G'Wood zu bieten hat. Wenn Du oder wer sonst mitfahren willst, wir treffen uns morgen um 11:00 - Butterfly/Nduro. Sonst könnte ich anbeiten, dass wir eine 'Pause' einlegen und eine Technikrunde Einlegen - die Jungs hätten bestimmt nix dagegen, noch ein Paar Ladies dabei zu haben   Ich würde mich auch freuen, euch zu sehen bzw kennenzulernen (Nummer 15)  Meldet euch bzw morgen auftauchen.


----------



## VeloWoman (8. März 2014)

Hmpf. .nee...Kondition wird bei mir nicht vorkommen, wenn ich morgen fahren sollte. 
Bin heute schon 139km Rennrad gefahren. 

Muss erstmal sehen wie ich morgen so drauf bin..ob superlangsam oder gemächlich ^^
Also werde ich wohl (wenn) in den Müggelz bleiben. 
Da steht dann 24 zu 5 km Anfahrt.
Jetzt erstmal schlafen.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Hmpf. .nee...Kondition wird bei mir nicht vorkommen, wenn ich morgen fahren sollte.
> Bin heute schon 139km Rennrad gefahren.



139 km ist schon eine Ansage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Hut abVeloFrau!

Heute sind wir 33 Kilometer mit 740hm gefahren - war auch nicht ohne. Unser 'Guide' fährt immer hoch! (@lucie lässt grüßen  ) meist keinen Forstweg - sondern da, wo es entweder Sand, Wurzel oder Steine (eher Trümmersteine...) gibt und wo es gut steil ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gefällt mir  ich bin aber auch schon gut kaputt.

ich hätte eine Idee - statt nach G'wood fahren könnten wir meine Hausrunde fahren bzw uns Richtung Treptow treffen - dass passt uns beide von der Entfernung her und ich finde schon genug zum leichten Techniküben (wir sind schließlich nicht im Harz oder so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Es gibt einiges, wo Du mal mit deinem Flats was üben könntest und dich fit für die Wurzelpassage machen kannst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (wir sind die heute gefahren - ich kann sie jetzt mit ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Heute haben wir Spaß gehabt! Wir waren überall - auch 3-4 mal Teufelsberg und 1 mal Drachenberg - gute Abfahrten. Großen Dank an unseren geduldigen Guide


----------



## VeloWoman (10. März 2014)

Auf 33km 740HM....ja WO wart Ihr denn? 

lach...

Ich war leider zu platt vom Samstag und musste noch einiges für morgen (Tages-Kurztrip nach Bayern) vorbereiten.
Nächstes WE bin ich verplant, aber 22./23.3 ist wieder frei.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Auf 33km 740HM....ja WO wart Ihr denn?
> 
> lach...
> 
> ...



Frag mal den Guide - wir sind ständig am hochfahren... kaum zu glauben, dass in G'Wald (nicht mal Havelhöhen diesmal!) so viele hm zusammen kommen können. Der Guide hat natürlich alles genaustens gemessen.

Am kommenden WE habe ich auch keine Zeit. Danach wäre ein Treffen wohl möglich. Ich wäre für einen Samstag, das passt mir besser, da kann ich am Sonntag dann die hm und km sammeln.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. März 2014)

Hallo Alle,
morgen ist schönes Wetter angesagt - eine technik-runde wäre für mich drin.

*AM SONNTAG - kriegen wir BerlinerInnen besuch aus dem LO-Forum* 

Wir wollen ihr Grunewald in all seinen facetten zeigen  (unser tollet wald) @riotgrrrl - willst du nicht für das Bergabfahren dabei sein 
Sonst @VeloWoman @MissPepper @alle - meldet euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (21. März 2014)

Hallo HiFi!

...guck mal :

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/wind/main.php?lId=310&station=10382&option=23

Morgen ist k**k Wetter angesagt. Da hab ich keene Lust.
Wann willst Du Sonntag los?
Brauch ich das AMR oder Panzer?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. März 2014)

Hallo





Principiante schrieb:


> Hallo HiFi!
> 
> ...guck mal :
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Princi!
Wir treffen uns gegen 10:45 - Rad? Touren-tauglich !  LG HiFi


----------



## HiFi XS (29. März 2014)

Hi Ladies ,
Wir fahren morgen Tberg und Havelhöhen wer lust hat einfach melden Sind gegen elf bei nilsduro. Riot ist auch da und ich würde mich auf weitere weibliche Beteiligung freuen ... @Principiante wie sieht es aus? Wir könnten morgen über bikepark kram reden. Bei mir ist Ochsenkopf auf dem Schirm!
LG hifi


----------



## Principiante (30. März 2014)

@HiFi XS : Bin heute bei uns auf der "neuen" Bahn.
Überlege es Dir mit Winterberg, Steven kommt auch mit. Vielleicht kann er Dich mitnehmen? Also Fahrgemeinschaft?!?
Wir reden da heute drüber, ich melde mich.
Vor allem, Winterberg ist für alle etwas!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (30. März 2014)

Heute war ein ganz toller Tag. Relaxed und spaßig und der  ganzen tag draußen.  Vielen Dank @riotgrrrl für das Vorfahren auf der 5. So hab ich endlich den einen Kicker geschafft. Wollte so lange probieren.  Wardann auch nich schwer! Gruß an alle, die wir unterwegs getroffen haben.


----------



## mtbbee (31. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Ochsenkopf auf dem Schirm!



gute Idee ... könnte mir vorstellen, dass da auch andere Ladies noch hinzu kommen 
Wir sollten einen Termin finden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (26. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mache mich gleich auf dem Weg zum Tberg - Judith wird auch da sein und wir werden uns schwerpunktmäßig dem Bergab-Spaß widmen. Ich würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen  Meine Klamotten lass ich an der 5 liegen - da werdet ihr mich also auch den öfteren antreffen.
LG
Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (26. April 2014)

Fahrt ihr auch morgen?  Bin gerade wieder in Berlin angekommen. ..


----------



## riotgrrrl (26. April 2014)

Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich morgen vormittag wieder an den Trails unterwegs sein.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. April 2014)

Hi @riotgrrrl - das wäre cool. Bin dann morgen mit männlicher Begleitung dann im Wald.


----------



## riotgrrrl (7. Mai 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag zusammen mit Judith (falls ihr Daumen mitspielt) ander DH-Strecke in den Müggelbergen. Wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2014)

Bin schon mit MissPepper für eine Runde verabredet.  Wenn's nicht so weit weg wäre würde ich hinfahren.  Ist aber doppelt so viel Asphalt wie nach G'wood. Wir wollen wieder nach Braunlage. Lass uns bald einen Termin festmachen?!


----------



## lcurly (18. Mai 2014)

Hier ist noch eine aus Berlin/BBg.  Tach auch! Komme ursprünglich aus der Rennrad-Ecke, bin 24 und fahre seit Anfang des Jahres und meistens im Grunewald rum... vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal da draussen. Wäre stark. 
LG!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Mai 2014)

Super. Endlich wieder hier in LO B/B was los!  Was fährst Du am liebsten? Ich finde keine Leute zur Zeit die gern längere Touren fahren wollen. Meistens wollen alle T-Berg runter ballern. Ich auch, aber würde gern auch mal wieder unter Frauen touren.


----------



## MissPepper (18. Mai 2014)

Auf ne Tour hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust...! Jetzt soll ja das Wetter langsam gut werden!


----------



## lcurly (19. Mai 2014)

Ja guten Tag, das ist doch mal ne Begrüßung 
Meistens fahre ich wohl Touren 1-3h, der Teufelsberg [5] ist aber auch gehäuft dabei. Nicht immer, weil ich am Bahnhof Nikolassee anfange und gelegentlich an einem Hügel, den ich "Schildkröte" nenne oder am Havel"berg" zu viel Spaß finde, als dass ich da noch weg fahre 
Dat Wetter ist gerade ziemlich genial. Wäre cool mal mit ein paar Mädels durch den Wald zu radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (18. Juni 2014)

Dann möchte ich den Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen : hat wer Lust und Zeit Ende nächste Woche ab 28.6. ? Also ab Freitag Abend, Samstag, Sonntag Grunewald/Schäferberg oder ne längere Tour? Egal, Hauptsache es geht was zusammen - würde mich freuen ....


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Juni 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich den Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen : hat wer Lust und Zeit Ende nächste Woche ab 28.6. ? Also ab Freitag Abend, Samstag, Sonntag Grunewald/Schäferberg oder ne längere Tour? Egal, Hauptsache es geht was zusammen - würde mich freuen ....


 
 Hallo @mtbbee! Na klar fahren wir nächstes WE - wenn ich doch in Berlin bin. Es kann sein, dass ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Braunlage bekomme und kurzfristig dann doch nicht in Big B bin. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich ja doch hier. Denk daran, Critical Mass findet am Freitag statt. Macht Spaß mit einer Menge Radfahrer in der Innenstadt abends rum zu gurken. Ich werde wahrscheinlich dabei sein. Fährst sonst jemand mit?

Sonst - pass auf! die @xsusix ist am *Sonntag* wieder in der Stadt  Alle die am WE Lust auf GWood und Tour/TBerg haben: *Nils Nduro Cafe* um 11:00.


----------



## riotgrrrl (21. Juni 2014)

Hi ich möchte morgen mit meinem Sohn eine längere CC-Runde irgendwo westlich/nördlich von Berlin drehen - kann mir eine da etwas empfehlen? Am besten mit pgs-Daten zum runterladen (bikemap.net zB).

danke und liebe Grüße
Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ladies -

schöne Runde am Sonntag in Grunewald  eh - das Wetter hat mit uns ziemlich gut mitgespielt - nur am Ende der Runde wurden wir  vom Regen 'überrascht'.  Wir haben eine Dame im Wald getroffen. Vielleicht findet sie jetzt unseren Thread hier. Unsere kleine Truppe hat das gefunden, was wir gesucht haben    einer der besten Wegen in Grunewald...



 ----neue Schilder horray!

Hier zum grinsen ... (bin ja langsam da unterwegs und der Sprung ist nicht besonders gut gelungen aber was sollst... )

 
Das andere video ist in meinem Album.


----------



## mtbbee (21. August 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

wir bekommen evtl. Besuch aus entfernten fremdsprachigen Ländereien   ...

Habt Ihr Lust und Zeit das wir was Gemeinsames im Zeitraum 3.10. bis 5.10. planen?
Mit schwebt vor 1x Grunewald und 1x Bad Freienwalde. Für Bad Freienwalde läßt sich vielleicht auch ein Guide Forumsbekannt als the_K organisieren.
Da ich "leider" nicht beim diesjährigen Ladystreffen dabei bin, kann ich es dort auch nicht ansprechen bzw. verabreden ... . Also alle die im weiteren entfernteren Berliner Umkreis wohnen und Lust auf schöne Singeltrails haben oder gerne auch von weiter entfernt anrollen wollen. 

Mal schauen was draus wird ... vielleicht einfach mit einem Auge mal im Auge behalten 

 mtbbee


----------



## MissPepper (21. August 2014)

Wird im Auge behalten!   Erinnere mich bitte dann nochmal dran...!


----------



## HiFi XS (22. August 2014)

@mtbbee und @MissPepper 

ich bin auch auf jeden fall dabei, wenn was organiziert werden kann. besonders fit bin ich zur Zeit nicht  tja...   bin trotzdem begeistert und will mitmachen.


----------



## the K. (22. August 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> .. was Gemeinsames im Zeitraum 3.10. bis 5.10. planen?
> .. und 1x Bad Freienwalde. Für Bad Freienwalde läßt sich vielleicht auch ein Guide Forumsbekannt als the_K organisieren.
> ... vielleicht einfach mit einem Auge mal im Auge behalten



Weiß zwar nicht, wie ich erklären soll, dass ich das hier gefunden habe, aber grob zusagen kann ich ja schon mal, gerne sogar.


----------



## Shugga X (8. September 2014)

Hi Mädels!

Melde mich denn auch mal hier an. Wohne in Neuenhagen und fahre daher mehr im östlichen Raum. Hoppegarten, Altlandsberg bis Strausberg. Bissel langweilig.. so allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (8. September 2014)

Wirklich flach.. ja...  Leider wohnen wir alle so ziemlich weitauseinander. Falls du Lust hast an einem Wochenende in Grunewald zu toben, sag Bescheid.  
Aber es gibt bestimmt viele Frauen, die eher im östlichem Raum unterwegs sind. Vielleicht meldet sich die ein oder andere Fahrerin. @MissPepper z.B. ist öfters jetzt im Mugglez unterwegs. Ist ja nicht Strausberg aber... tja.


----------



## MissPepper (8. September 2014)

Östlich hört sich gut an! Kann Dir gern Bescheid sagen, wenn es mal wieder in die Müggelz geht...und Du kannst mir gerne deine Strecken zeigen! 

...hab gerade mal geschaut...Neuenhagen ist 15km entfernt von mir


----------



## Shugga X (9. September 2014)

Müggelsee bin ich auch ne Weile hingefahren.
Hier in der Umgebung kenn ich gute Offroad Strecken. Da gibts zum Beispiel eine sehr tolle Tour um den Stienitzsee herum. Ist eigentlich ein Wanderweg, aber der hat es in sich


----------



## lcurly (9. September 2014)

Huhu! Hab mal in einem Anflug nächtlichen Wahnsinns eine Damen-MTB-Gruppe auf Facebook gebastelt. Ist vielleicht ne doofe Idee weil nicht jeder auf fb ist, aber vielleicht kommen ja so auch mal ein paar Damen zusammen und tauschen sich aus, ich würd mich freuen...  vielleicht entsteht ja auch die eine oder andere gemeinsame Ausfahrt daraus. 
LG L
https://www.facebook.com/groups/345414465618468/


----------



## HiFi XS (11. September 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

falls eine von Euch grosse Lust hätte mit nach Jena zu fahren und dort ganz schöne Trails mit uns zu fahren -- guck mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladiestreffen-2014.688853/page-5#post-12306413


----------



## mtbbee (28. September 2014)

nochmals hoch damit ....

Bitte per PM melden wer mitkommt.

Hier noch die Treffpunkt Daten für die Tour bei Bad Freienwalde:

kommender Samstag 4.10. um 11:00

Parkplatz gleich hinter Cöthen rechts an der Strasse nach Falkenberg

GPS: N 52° 47' 40.0"  E 13° 56' 27.2"

the_K. freut sich schon auf uns  und so wie ich ihn kenne, hat er sich richtig was feines für uns Mädels ausgedacht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ladies! 

@Principiante und ich haben ein Winterpokal Team gegrundet: Ladies Only Berlin Express. (Princi trag dich ein bitte...) Welche Berlinerinnen (Ex-Berlinerinnen?) möchten die ganze WP-Saison mitfahren und Punkte sammeln ggf aufschreiben?
@boarderli @riotgrrrl @lcurly @mtbbee @froonium @MissPepper @alle die mal reinschauen oder mitfahren wollen - fit über den winter kommen und Spaß haben wollen. Meldet euch.

Wir sind bereit - Let it snow!


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2014)

...hahaha, da haste aber schnell ein paar Winterbilder ausgegraben 
Gute Idee!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## riotgrrrl (9. November 2014)

Huhu, am Dienstag führe ich eine Grupe verrückter MTBler durch den Grunewald. Es ist ein Nightride, mit Start um 8 Uhr am Schmetterlingsplatz. Die Runde ist aufgrund der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe eher cc-lastig und nicht allzu technisch, da ich keine Unfälle provozieren will  Dauer ist mit 2 Stunden angesetzt. Im Anschluss wollen wir gemütlich in der Sportmensa der TU Berlin den Tagausklingen lassen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/n-8r...rrl-durch-den-grundwald.734888/#post-12454350


----------



## HiFi XS (12. November 2014)

Liebe @riotgrrrl

vielen Dank für diese tolle Erfahrung - mein erster Gruppen-Night-Ride. Drachenberg hochklettern bei Mondschein war einmalig. Vielen Dank für die Einladung, die Organisation und das Guiden! Auch super, dass @xsusix teilnehmen konnte. War genial das ganze.

Leibe Grüße,
HiFi


----------



## riotgrrrl (12. November 2014)

Das war dann mal eben ein Zuwachs des Frauenanteils um 300 % 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2014)

Kurz einmisch 
Hallo Ladies aus Berlin, ich hab mal ne private NichtBikeFrage.
Meine Tochter ist total unglücklich in ihrer Ausbildung, sie hat schon mehrere Praktika in dem Bereich gemacht, der zu ihr paßt, die Ausbildungsstellen allerdings sind da sehr rar. Jetzt hat sie in Berlin ne Schule gefunden, die die Ausbildung anbietet und die auch nicht so viel Schulgeld kostet. Allerdings hab ich da einige, auch ganz schlechte Erfahrungsberichte gefunden.
Vielleicht hat eine von euch schon was über diese Schule gehört
http://www.forum-berufsbildung.de/
oder kennt vielleicht sogar jemand der dort in Ausbildung ist oder war .... Ich würd mich über jede Info freun  

Vielen Dank euch und liebe Grüße ausm Süden - Mausoline

und bin wieder weg


----------



## Trailorette (22. Februar 2015)

Huhu! 
Nach einem Tipp von Principiante wollte ich kurz ein Hallo in die Gruppe schicken. Ich bin nämlich neu in Berlin und suche nette Leute denen ich mich mit meinem Fully anschließen kann für nette Touren... 
Ich fahre seit gut einem jahr, genieße auch Trails, bin allerdings technisch noch nicht so versiert...


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Februar 2015)

Hi @Trailorette 
Wo fährst Du zur Zeit? Magst Du eher Cross Country oder auch mal Bergab? Magst Du klettern oder wie @Miss Pepper schnell durch den Wald düsen? Ich wohne etwas weiter weg von Dir... wir könnten aber gern mal eine kennenlernen Runde machen. Vielleicht könnten wir am WE was machen.


----------



## Trailorette (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo!!

Das hört sich ja klasse an! Bisher war ich nur ein Mal im Grunewald  fahren. Ich mag gerne Cross crounty aber Berg ab ist auch cool...wobei ich technisch nicht so fit bin.
Dieses we hätte ich Zeit!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre bistimmt Samstag und Sonntag. Samstag eher in der Gegend Kreuzberg-Treptow etc. Sonntag eher Grunewald. Sonntags fahre ich meist mit einer Männergruppe mit da wird vorwiegend die 'interessantere' bergab Sachen gefahren. Aber ich konnte die Zeit splitten und mit dir auch fahren. Wie sieht es bei dir konditionsmässig aus? Ich selber bin kein kilometerfresser und auch nicht besonders schnell aber bisschen mitgebrachte Ausdauer wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailorette (27. Februar 2015)

So wie du deine Kondition beschreibst glaube ich verstehen wir uns... 
Also ich könnte samstags auch zu nem Treffpunkt kommen allerdings erst so nachmittags oder sonntags wenn du mit mir fahren würdest wäre das klasse


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Februar 2015)

Hi @Trailorette   sorry sorry dass ich mich so spät melde    Heute fahren wir etwas später - so gegen 16:00 und zwar in Grunewald wahrscheinlich - weil es morgen regnen soll... mal sehen. Schau in dein Postfach bitte.

LG
HiFi


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (4. März 2015)

Hey Mädels,

ich räum auf und hab hier drei Oberteile, die mir (164 cm) etwas zu klein sind. Alle sind in top Zustand. Hab sie geschenkt bekommen, aber nie getragen.

Alle Größe S. Alle zu *verschenken*. 

Sollte was für Euch dabei sein, dann schreibt mir ne pm. 

So, hier sind se:

1) Oberteil von Moira (tschechische Marke). Schön hoher Kragen und hält gut warm:







2) Jacke von Schwinn. Mit drei Rückentaschen:






3) Jacke von Protective in Größe 36. Hat hinten zwei Taschen.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2015)

Trailorette schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Das hört sich ja klasse an! Bisher war ich nur ein Mal im Grunewald  fahren. Ich mag gerne Cross crounty aber Berg ab ist auch cool...wobei ich technisch nicht so fit bin.
> Dieses we hätte ich Zeit!!!


 
@Trailorette technisch genug fit und gute Kondi also wir haben eine Menge Spaß gehabt am Samstag und sind in unter 2 Stunden Fahrzeit 430 Hohenmeter gefahren. Und die junge Dame ist die 5 und die 6 runtergefahren und den Drachenberg hoch und auf den steilen Pfad runtegfahren  Das war ein schöner Tag 

Wir haben den ganzen Tag lang viele Leute im Wald getroffen  und den Marc am Teufelsberg aufgegabelt




Heute war ich wieder in Grunewald mit meinem FULLY yea!!! wieder unterwegs bei dem Wetter also das war ungläublich


----------



## Trailorette (8. März 2015)

Ich werde ganz rot... Aber Spaß hatten wir wirklich viel! Freue mich auf die Saison in Berlin!


----------



## Claudi_B (27. März 2015)

Hilfe, ich habe super spontan Zeit, morgen ein bischen Rad zu fahren. Das Wetter soll ja auch gar nicht soo schlecht werden. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust morgen MTB oder RR zu fahren? Bin für fast alles offen. Ich befürchte, dass es hier noch Facebookverabredungen gibt, die mir, auf Grund meines nicht vorhandenen Profils entgehen würden ; (

Claudia, eine uralte Bikerin, die seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr unter Leute war, weil Familie und Arbeit die ganze Zeit rauben...


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2015)

Grüss Dich Claudi_B! Schon von Dir zu hören. Wir (3 Damen) treffen uns morgen im Grunewald, falls Du mit willst. 13:00. Meine Nummer hast Du ja. Zwei von werden eher DH machen aber ich will auch touren.


----------



## Claudi_B (28. März 2015)

Oh. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 
Mist, jetzt habe ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich gerne schon Vormittag los wollte. 1. um das schöne Wetter (also die angekündigte Sonne am Vormittag) noch zu erleben und den tag besser auszunutzen und 2. weil die Familie am nachmittag wieder zurück ist. Da will ich nicht erst los, wenn die schon wieder da sind. 

Na ja, dann wirds wohl doch nur ne RR Tour zu meinen Eltern nach Oranienburg hin, eis essen und wieder zurück. ..

Noch jemand da, der Frühaufsteher ist?

Vielleicht kommt ja doch alles anders und ich schließe mich spontan der Nachmittagstruppe an. Dann würde ich mich noch mal bei dir melden!


----------



## HiFi XS (28. März 2015)

Zwei von uns waren auf der Critical Mass Veranstaltung gestern bis nach 22:00 uhr. Im Regen.  Die andere Dame hat bis spat in der Nacht gearbeitet. Komm doch vorbei falls es geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (28. März 2015)

Nein, komm zu mir und bring Nicolai mit. Dann gehen wir mit meiner Rakete spazieren (-; Das gefällt dem Kleinen bestimmt!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Claudi_B (28. März 2015)

Bin jetzt in Oranienburg angekommen. 

Rakete klingt gut. Weiß bloß nicht, wann meine Männer zurück sind. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch mal, diese Saison wieder mit den Berliner Ladys mich zu verabreden? 

Ich schau jetzt öfter mal hier rein u versuche mich besser zu organisieren! 

Euch allen einen schönen Tag u schönen Touren noch!

Claudi


----------



## HiFi XS (28. März 2015)

Hi Claudi,

fände ich toll wenn wir mal wieder was machen.

Heute war ein sehr guter Tag. Danke @riotgrrrl und Judith. 

HiFi


----------



## riotgrrrl (28. März 2015)

morgen sind wir wieder am teufelsberg unterwegs - wer also lust und zeit hat, einfach vorbeikommen.


----------



## Claudi_B (3. April 2015)

Hallöchen,  waren heute für eine kurze Ostertour draußen. 

Darf ich vorstellen: mein Zwerg Nicolai mit seinem MTB

 , was er heute in den vielen riesigen Pfützen mal so richtig einsauen durfte. Er war sehr stolz auf den vielen Dreck ; )

Ohne ihn mag ich kein WE verbringen, weswegen ich jedoch nicht wirklich durch den Wald heizen kann, er ist noch sehr langsam u hat keine große Reichweite ; ). Immerhin hat er Spaß an seinem Rad und am Trickse üben. Aber ich hoffe darauf, dass wir irgendwann mal gemeinsam richtig Mountainbiketouren fahren können, wie man es bei manch anderen stolzen Muttis hier lesen kann.

Wenn er denn dann doch mal Programm nur mit Papa hat, habe ich ein gutes Gewissen u melde mich hier an, damit ich auch mal wirklich heizen kann - hoffentlich mit euch, wenn dann jmd Zeit haben sollte. 

Schöne Ostergrüsse und immer aufregende Touren wünscht Claudi_B.


----------



## Principiante (4. April 2015)

Hi Claudi_B !
Ganz schön gewachsen der Kleine!
Schickes Bike hat er auch schon!
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns mal wieder, vielleicht auch einfach wieder zum üben bei Euch im Park.
Schöne Ostern!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (4. April 2015)

@Claudi_B Der Nicolai ... wie seine Eltern! Super. Und ganz schon gewaschen!   Irgendwann klappt es mit einer gemeinsamer Tour 

Ich wünsche euch Allen schöne Feiertage!!!!!


----------



## riotgrrrl (26. Juni 2015)

Hi, es ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden! Deshalb lade ich euch alle zum biken und schnacken ein:
wann: 27.6.2015
wann: 11 Uhr
wo: NDuro Café
was: Schwerpunkt liegt (auf meiner Seite) auf dem bergabfahren, aber natürlich kann man sich auch aufteilen oder absprechen.

Wer ist dabei?

LG Katja


----------



## froonium (26. Juni 2015)

Planst du Sprünge und ähnliches ein oder ist Frau auch mit HT willkommen? Eigener Schwerpunkt: Bergauffahren


----------



## riotgrrrl (26. Juni 2015)

Der Schwerpunkt liegt morgen bei mir ganz klsr bergab. Biete an, die Downhilltrails am Tberg zu zeigen und an Sprünge heranzuführen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass aber genug dabei sein werden, die auch mal hochstramprln wollen und können. Am besten sprechen wir vor Ort ab, was wer machen will


----------



## mtbbee (26. Juni 2015)

also wenn ich Berlin recht in Erinnerung habe, muss man zum vielen Bergabfahren auch genauso viele Höhenmeter Berghochfahren 
Viel Spass Euch, bin leider nicht in Berlin


----------



## Claudi_B (26. Juni 2015)

Hach, endlich mal wieder ein Aufruf! Und ich habe schon befürchtet, Ihr kommuniziert nur über Facebook??

Ich habe mich nie getraut, diesen Thread hoch zu holen, weil ich nie weiß, ob ich selber meinen Wunschtermin einhalten könnte ; )

So würde ich aber mal ganz vorsichtig zusagen mit ganz viel Hoffnung auch wirklich kommen zu können. Männer haben ihr eigenes Program und vom Wetter will ich mich mal nicht abschrecken lassen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rauskriegen (peinliche Frage:...) wo genau ist dieses Cafe?


----------



## 4mate (26. Juni 2015)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> wo genau ist dieses Cafe?


[Link entfernt]

PS



Spoiler







Das Foto gehört eigentlich in den Pool für die "Fotos des Tages"
Aber ich weiß kein Beschei und nicht wie das geht 

Und wenn es jeman weiß und kann: BITTE ERST AM MONTAG!
Wie im richtigen Leben gehen die Wertungen von Mo - Fr


----------



## riotgrrrl (26. Juni 2015)

Schmetterlingsplatz, Parkplatz am S-Bahnhof Grunewald.

cool, freu mich!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen verplant. Kann leider erst nur viel später - vielleicht seid ihr noch da.... aber kann definitiv nicht vor 15:00  Leiben Dank @riotgrrrl  für deinen Aufruf!


----------



## riotgrrrl (27. Juni 2015)

Hi, morgen (Sonntag) möchte ich mich mal wieder auf der Downhillstrecke in den Müggelbergen austoben. Da ab 13 Uhr die Sonne scheinen soll, fahre ich um 12 Uhr mit der S-Bahn am S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße los. Über MitriderInnen würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Treffpunkt S-Friedrichstraße: 11:50 Uhr auf dem S-Bahngleis, in Fahrtrichtung (Richtung Ostkreuz) vorne

Treffpunkt S-Ostkreuz: 12:15 auf dem S-Bahngleis Richtung Köpenick (S3) in Fahrtrichtung hinten

LG Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (30. Juni 2015)

Hi Mädels,

was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir einen regelmäßigen Termin, wie z.B. Samstag um 10 Uhr, versuchen einzurichten, an dem wechselnde Bikerinnen als Guide über Stock und Stein durch die Wälder Berlins und Brandenburgs führen. So würde auf jeden Fall ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung in die Art der Touren (CC bis DH) kommen.
Ich würde bei Interesse eine Abstimmung über Startzeit und -ort starten.

Bezüglich einer Feierabendrunde unter der Woche will ich eine extra Abstimmung erstellen.

LG
Katja


----------



## riotgrrrl (1. Juli 2015)

Umfrage zur wöchentlichen MTB-Ausfahrt:

Hallo Mädels, ich habe nun eine Umfrage mit doodle erstellt (zum ersten Mal). Lasst euch bitte nicht davon beeindrucken, dass dort der nächste Samstag und Sonntag angegeben sind. Natürlich geht es bei der Umfrage, ob euch eher der Samstag oder der Sonntag zusagt_ _
Bitte nhemt daran teil und schickt den Link allen Mädels aus berlin und Umgebung zu, die auf dicken Reifen unterwegs sind. Ich veröffentliche die Termine auch im IBC-Forum, falls die eine oder andere in FB nicht vertreten sein sollte.

http://doodle.com/bp9n5nq4mieb8sfp


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juli 2015)

sieht gut aus.


----------



## riotgrrrl (3. Juli 2015)

Hi,

ihr habt gewählt: Sonntags ab 11 machen wir Berlins Wälder und Felder unsicher!
Aleksandra ist so nett, diesen Sonntag die Leitung zu übernehmen. Es soll in die Müggelberge gehen, wo nette Trails, die einzig legale Downhillstrecke Berlins und natürlich der Müggelsee auf euch warten.
Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr am Asiaimbiss auf dem Bahnsteig der Ringbahn am Ostkreuz oben. Weiter geht es dann mit der S3 nach Friedrichshagen.

LG Katja


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mädels, diesmal bin ich im Lande und möchte euch diesen Sonntag (19.7.2015) zu einer längeren Tour nach Potsdam einladen. Start ist am NDuro Life-Café um 11 Uhr. Wer ein bisschen schnacken und noch einen leckeren Cappuccino oder Latte vor dem Start schlürfen will, sollte so um 10:30 Uhr eintreffen 
Die Tour führt über den Teufelsberg zum Postfenn entlang der Havel und dem Havelhöhenweg über den Schäferberg nach Potsdam. Nach einem kleinen Zwischenstopp am Nauener Tor bei meinem Lieblingscafé möchte ich den Trails am Brauhausberg noch einen kleinen Besuch abstatten. Zurück geht es wahlweise mit Zug/Bahn oder Rad.
Wem das Ganze zu lang geht, kann gerne an verschiedenen Stellen aussteigen, zB am S-Bahnhof Wannsee.

Es würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn die Mädels, die keine Lust haben, an dieser Tour teilzunehmen, trotzdem zwischen 10:30 und 11 Uhr zum Nduro-Café kommen würden.

Wie immer gilt: Helm ist Pflicht!
und: wenn eine andere ihre Lieblingsstrecke vorstellen will, nur her damit 

LG
Katja


----------



## riotgrrrl (29. Juli 2015)

ich schon wieder 
Da es vor zwei Wochen dermaßen geschüttet hat, dass wir unsere Tour verkürzen mussten, hier der nächste Versuch: Start ist am NDuro Life-Café um 11 Uhr. Wer ein bisschen schnacken und noch einen leckeren Cappuccino oder Latte vor dem Start schlürfen will, sollte so um 10:30 Uhr eintreffen 
Die Tour führt über den Teufelsberg zum Postfenn entlang der Havel und dem Havelhöhenweg über den Schäferberg nach Potsdam. Nach einem kleinen Zwischenstopp am Nauener Tor bei meinem Lieblingscafé möchte ich den Trails am Brauhausberg noch einen kleinen Besuch abstatten. Zurück geht es wahlweise mit Zug/Bahn oder Rad.
Wem das Ganze zu lang geht, kann gerne an verschiedenen Stellen aussteigen, zB am S-Bahnhof Wannsee.

Es würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn die Mädels, die keine Lust haben, an dieser Tour teilzunehmen, trotzdem zwischen 10:30 und 11 Uhr zum Nduro-Café kommen würden.

Wie immer gilt: Helm ist Pflicht!

LG
Katja


----------



## riotgrrrl (18. August 2015)

Diesmal gibt es Besuch aus dem Süden, deswegen startet die Tour etwas später (13:00 Uhr). Es geht in die Müggelberge. Die Tour soll nicht länger als 2 bis 3 Stunden dauern. Im Anschluss kann der Downhillstrecke ein kleiner Besuch abgestattet werden. Diese verfügt über genug Möglichkeiten für jedes Level und kann auch mit einem Hardtail befahren werden, wenn man bereit ist, den Sattel runterzustellen.

Helm ist Pflicht, Knieprotektoren empfohlen!

Folgendes erwartet euch:
Level 3 "Fortgeschrittener":

Du fährst schon länger MTB, auch im Gelände mit mäßig schweren Singletrails. Aber einen etwas schwereren Trail schön zu fahren oder einen sauberen Bunny-Hop machen zu können, würde dich schon reizen.

Untergrund: flüssige Singletrails mit mittelschweren Hindernissen (Wurzeln, Wurzelpassagen, Steine, Rinnen), Untergrund nicht immer verfestigt und vor allem sandig.
Gefälle: mäßige Steigungen bis 20% und Gefälle bis 40% möglich (keine Ahnung, ob es sowas in den Müggelbergen gibt)
Kurven: flüssige, zunehmend enge Kehren

Gerne kann an etwas kniffligeren Passagen auch mal angehalten und vorgefahren werden.

Teilen ist erwünscht 

Treffpunkt 1: S-Bahnhof Ostkreuz auf dem Gleis der der S3 Richtung Köpenick, Abfahrt der Sbahn ist um 13:01 Uhr.
Treffpunkt 2: S Friedrichshagen 13:20


----------



## riotgrrrl (25. August 2015)

1. Berlin Offroad Girls Weekend im Harz (Thale)

Wann: 10.-11.10.2015 ODER 17.-18.10.2015 (bitte kommentieren, was euch lieber ist)
Wo: Thale (Harz) und Umgebung
Was: wahlweise 2 Tage Touren, 1 Tag Tour + 1 Tag Downhillstrecke, 2 Tage Downhill (bitte kommentieren, was ihr bevorzugt)
Anreise: Berlin-Harz-Express (23,50 Euro hin und zurück inkl. Fahrrad, abfahrt zB Sa 7:15 Gesundbrunnen, Ankunft So 20:43 gesundbrunnen) oder individuell mit dem Auto (bitte absprechen)
Übernachtung: Ferienwohnung oder Jugendherberge, ca. 20 Euro pro Person
Downhillstrecke: 10er Karte 25 Euro, Protektoren-Pflicht (wenn jemand welche braucht, bitte melden)

wir sind noch in der Findungsphase - also wer hat Lust?
Bitte melden


----------



## Ribbera (1. September 2015)

Hey Mädels, ich bin auch eine von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (29. Oktober 2015)

Ladies, am Samstag geht es mit dem Harz-Express (http://www.hex-online.de/…/willkommen-beim-harz-berlin-expr…) in den Harz _„wink“-Emoticon_ Danilo bietet eine Enduro-Tour an (seine Beschreibung: Ilsetrail hoch, steinerne Renne runter). Abends geht es mit dem Zug wieder zurück nach Berlin. Ich werde (da meine Schulter im Ar*** ist), dort mitfahren. Wer noch??


----------



## riotgrrrl (14. November 2015)

Hi, ich biete einen Nightride am 23.11, 18:30, Schmetterlingsplatz an. https://www.facebook.com/events/922797691147245/


----------



## HiFi XS (16. November 2015)

@Ribbera   -- Hi! Habe deinen Beitrag übersehen. Wo bist du unterwegs? Melde dich noch mal!
HiFi


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. Dezember 2015)

hier ein Video von Judith und mir in Spicak:
viel Spaß beim schauen


----------



## riotgrrrl (20. Dezember 2015)

hier das zweite Video von Judith und mir - diesmal im Bikepark Geißkopf, nur 50 km von Spicak entfernt und genauso empfehlenswert:

Wer nun Lust bekommen hat, auch mal einen Bikepark zu rocken - und das möglichst nicht alleine - einfach melden! Wir organisieren im Frühling ein gemeinsames Wochenende, höchstwahrscheinlich ird es Bikewelt Schöneck/ Trailcenter Rabenberg im Vogtland. Wer bei Facebook einen Account hat, einfach nach der Gruppe "Offroadgirls Berlin" suchen


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Dezember 2015)

Mittlereweile gibt es Zulauf. Gemeinsame Ausflüge machen schon viel Spaß und die Ladies hier sind tolle Fahrerinnen und sind gut drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. Januar 2016)

@froonium hat zu einer Tour aufgerufen und so waren wir am Sonntag zu zweit unterwegs im winter wonderland   Ja Berlin kann auch schön sein. Die Strasse Sonntag morgen war ja nicht lustig - eine ecklige Salz-Dreck-Schnee-Soupe. Wir haben die aber ausgehalten und ja, es hat sich gelohnt - tausand mal!  

Bilder folgen


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Januar 2016)

Unser Ausflug am Sonntag mit @froonium

Fahrradfahren macht glücklich













Und der Kaffee danach ebenso


----------



## riotgrrrl (8. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Am 19. und 20.3.2016 findet im Rahmen der Fahrradschau ein Testival von Specialized statt. Dort könnt ihr Specialized-Räder testen und zwar im Grunewald. Ein paar Mädels und ich bieten dazu auch täglich zwei Touren durch den Grunewald an - um 10 und um 14 Uhr. Start und Ziel ist an der Eichkampstraße 155, direkt am Schmetterlingsplatz. Hier der Link zu der Veranstaltung auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/511687099013539/ und hier der Link zur Specialized-Seite https://www.specialized.com/de/de/events , wo ihr Räder reservieren könnt. Das ganze ist kostenlos!


----------



## riotgrrrl (12. Juni 2016)

Girlsride am 9.7.16, 10 Uhr S Heerstraße
-------------------------------------
(Short version in english below)

Bevor ich mich in die Alpen verabschiede, hier die Anküdigung zu einem Girlsride! Die üblichen Trails im Grunewald (Postfenn, Canadian, T- und D-Berg, wirklich offen für jedes Level! Alles geht, nichts muss! Nur bitte Helm und MTB mitbringen und viel Spaß am Biken mitbringen 
Zum Start der Tour besprechen wir zusammen, worauf wir Lust haben - gerne biete ich auch kurze Techniktrainingseinheiten an, z.B. am Wurzelteppich unterhalb des Grunewaldturms. 
Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit, auch mal Räder zu tauschen und über solche Dinge wie: passt das Rad zu mir, habe ich die richtigen Mäntel drauf, welcher Luftdruck ist richtig etc. pp. zu reden.
Wer mich kennt weiß, dass im Anschluss Stop bei einem Biergarten o.ä. gemacht wird 
Ich freu mich auf euch! LG Katja
-----------------
Short version in English: MTB ride for girls only - Grunewald single trails like Postfenn, Canadian, T- and D-Berg for all levels! Please bring your bikes, helmets and good mood! Also open for some techtalk and switching bikes!
regards Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Juli 2016)

Danke @riotgrrrl für die schöne Tour. Hab ein Paar Bilder  *Ich hätte noch eine ganz andere Frage: Hat wer Gripshifter?* LG - Hifi


----------



## murmel04 (1. August 2016)

*Ich hätte noch eine ganz andere Frage: Hat wer Gripshifter?* LG - Hifi

Ja ich hab welche rumliegen


----------



## HiFi XS (1. August 2016)

Hi @murmel04 

Ja hab gehört dass du welche hast  für mich geht es darum, die Gripshifter auszutesten. Du wohnst leider viel zu weit weg!


----------



## riotgrrrl (8. August 2016)

Hello again!
Because the ride last Wednesday failed due to bad weather, here's the next attempt: we will ride our known trails through the Grunewald (Tberg, Dberg, Postfenn, etc). All level are welcome. At points that can be challenging for you we will stop and try this until it works  Please take your helmet with you!
Afterwards we can meet for a cold beer, telling the one or another heroic story 
Details: 
Start: 18 Uhr, Schmetterlingsplatz S Grunewald
End: about 20:30 Uhr

pls take a look at www.offroadgirls.berlin and www.facebook.com/offroadgirlsberlin for further information


----------



## riotgrrrl (13. August 2016)

Nächste Mädelsausfahrt am 17.8.16, 18 Uhr, Schmetterlingsplatz - diesmal für Anfängerinnen 

Diese MTB-Ausfahrt wendet sich an Mädels, die erst seit kurzem auf dem MTB unterwegs sind. Zusammen üben wir über Wurzeln und durch Sand zu fahren, dazu die passende Haltung auf dem Rad. Aber wir werfen auch ein Blick auf eure MTBs - passen Reifendruck und Luftdruck der Gabel? Wie sind die Bremsen eingestellt? Und das alles natürlich nur, dass frau im Anschluss die Fahrt durch den Wald genießen kann 

Helm ist Pflicht!
Bitte beachtet auch, dass jede für sich selbst verantwortlich ist und auf eigenes Risiko fährt


----------



## riotgrrrl (18. August 2016)

Update: abgesagt: Chicks on the chickenway - MTB Ride in the Müggelz - Girls only! (27.8.16 - 11 Uhr)

Diesmal geht es in die Müggelz und dort auf schönen Trails stetig hoch und runter  Wie immer halten wir an und schieben auch mal ein Stück zurück, wenn eine Schlüsselstelle geübt sein will. Tipps gibt's wie immer en masse gratis, Spaß auch - und wer will, kann sich von den anderen Mädels einfach über Stellen ziehen lassen, die sie sonst nie gefahren wäre!

Helm ist Pflicht!
Bitte beachtet auch, dass jede für sich selbst verantwortlich ist und auf eigenes Risiko fährt 

Start ist am Fahrradladen nanobike, Schluss wird etwa zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr sein - wer will, kann gerne mit uns an der Downhillstrecke üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (24. August 2016)

zwei weitere Ausfahrten (das gute Wetter muss ausgenutzt werden :

1. Fly with us - Sprungtechnik for BeginnerLadiez

Springen will gelernt sein - Basics im Grunewald - schaut vorbei!
Liebe Girlzzz and Ladiezzz,
am kommenden Sonntag veranstalten wir am TBerg einen kleinen, feinen Sprungworkshop, um Euch die wichtigen Basics zu vermitteln. Keine Angst, wir starten nicht mit großen Kickern, Drops o.ä., sondern tasten uns lagsam ran. Dann testen wir das Geübte auf einer der Linien am Teufelsberg.
Denkt an ausreichend Flüssigkeit.
Pflicht: Helm, langfingrige Handschuhe, Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren, funktionsfähiges Bike.
Achtung: Jede nimmt auf eigene Gefahr teil!

Wann: 28.8., 12 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Schmetterlingsplatz

Cheerz,
Judith

2. From Teufelssee to Wannsee - MTBRide through Grunewald - Open for all

Joani lädt zu einer MTB-Tour durch den Grunewald (Teufelsberg, Wannsee, Havelberg) ein! Alle, Männlein wie Weiblein, sind willkommen 
Länge: 20-30 km
Schwierigkeitsgrad: Mittel

Bitte bringt einen Helm mit und denkt daran, dass jede/r auf eigene Gefahr mitfährt!

Wann: 4.9., 11 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Schmetterlingsplatz


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Ladies, 

@xsusix und @MissPepper haben Berliner Teams aufgestellt. Wir suchen noch Mitglieder:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/419
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/418

Wer Lust hat beim Winterpokal mitzumachen, melde Dich bitte!


----------



## HiFi XS (1. November 2016)

Alle zwei sind komplett.


----------

